# Planes to Shape, Secrets to Keep...  (Dromus)



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2004)

(OOC:   )

The room you are standing in looks much like you would expect a warehouse office in a bad part of the city to look: the walls are smeared with grime, the floorboards creak when you walk, and there’s an indefinable (but decidedly unwholesome) smell coming from somewhere.  The room is only about fifteen feet on a side; the natural wariness of a group of heavily-armed strangers around each other makes it feel even smaller.

	Sounds come up to you from an open window to your left, the sounds of a bustling city.  They are somewhat muffled, however, as this is not a place near the heart of Dromus.  Someone calls from somewhere, indistinctly, an unnaturally raspy voice that sends chills down your spine, and the footfalls of an intrepid messenger can be heard moving down the alleyway below.  Most people would be wondering how they got into this mess by now...

	The man you have been sent to meet sits at a desk at the far end of the room, crafted of fine Yesheveran wood.  The years have not been kind to it, though, and it is little better than junk now.  The man who has assembled you here looks little better, his face marked with lines of worry and signs of a great burden.  In your brief time here in the city, you have often seen such haggard faces, and you guess that this person also holds some secret knowledge that someone wants, or wants to keep secret.

	He looks you over, as if he were expecting you to say something, clutching a staff topped with an innocuous-looking crystal in his hand as though he isn’t entirely sure what to do with it.  All you know is that you’ve been offered something more entertaining to do than wandering around the city trying not to get lost.  Supposedly, there will be a fair bit of money in it, too, an asset never lost on someone trying to make their way in an unfamiliar land.  Where will things go from here?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

*Narine Valborg, The Luminous Arc, Female Maenad Wilder 8*

*Narine entered the room with an imperious sweep of her blue gown, shaking her blonde mane into place, and taking in the squallor with her sapphire eyes.  With a flick of her hand, her porter and servant Dros removes the ingenious folding chair she found in the Floating Market today and set it down, covering it with a shining blanket knitted from the wool of radiant sheep.  Narine sat down as though she were a queen on her throne, thinking rapidly about the day.*

*Her beloved Proxy had infected her with wanderlust, and she had wandered right out of Kelluna, into Dromus.  A more bizarre city she had never seen!  Buildings and streets seemed to change behind her back, she got lost so often, and she found three equally large markets practically on top of each other... well, they were on top of each other, half suspended on rope bridges, half floating on magic, the Floating Market was the one thing she _had_ managed to find twice.*

*She had spent the better part of two weeks wandering more-or-less aimlessly, picking up one thing or another as her fancy took her.  But it was when she was approached by a scoundrel that she thought to take a job.  He was a pretty enough man, with a rakish grin and a silver tongue.  He said there was excitement to be had, money to be made, and new things to experience.  His words sold her on the job, and he had pointed her down the hallway of this warehouse.  Then he had disappeared.  Rather inconsiderate of him to do so... _I shall have to punish him later, he's been a very naughty boy..._ she mused idly.*

"So... your name is...?  I was promised some excitement and adventure!  I have things I could be doing, you know, so this better be good," she says laughingly, wagging a finger at the man.  _I'm almost positive I *could* find something to do at least, but he doesn't need to know that, now does he?_


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 15, 2004)

Feiran strides into the room and hears the last half of the sentence spoken by a blond woman. _This should be interesting_.   She appears to be playing with her ear.  Atop her right shoulder sits a monkey, and there are goggles pushed up onto her head. 


_Go out and prove yourself worthy, Feiran.  Perform a great service, Feiran.  Do something out of the ordinary, Feiran.  You are Legate-Candidate, Feiran, be proud of your superior station in life.  Bah!  Now I find myself in a less-than-appealing room awaiting to hear of some some task I can perfom for money and/or the possible recognition of deeds done!  Hopefully the Eye of the Orb and the Great Miranda's gaze are fixed somewhere else besides me!  But what else is there?  I must prove better than the others...  Hopefully,Terak and Eron are keeping out of trouble._

*Feiran had heard of an interesting venture from her somewhat friend, Adinal, and decided that it could be the perfect opportunity.  She was simply told where to be and when to be there.  The Droman society was just ripe for learning and an adventure or two...*

Feiran's eyes dart around alighting on anything and everything hoping to deduce some reason as to why she's here.  Her gaze is somewhat contemptuous and curious.  _Perhaps I should say something...And on that note, maybe I shouldn't be rude.  It only leads to trouble, for me that is.  One of these days, Feiran, your proclivity for joining risky ventures will only end badly. Learn from Adinal...or better yet, learn from your mistakes._ 

Feiran says in a formal and respectful tone of voice to the seated man: "I am Feiran Tegras na'Randis Holyfire but I assume you already know this.  Perhaps a telling of the purpose of this meeting is in order? I have only the bare bones of the matter."

_This had better be worth my time and patience._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"What a wonderful name!" Narine exclaims, and then smiles widely at the newcomer.  "Does that lovely little creature on your shoulder have a name too?"


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 15, 2004)

Adinal looks up, very much the picture of a man who feels he bears the weight of the world on his shoulders.  "Greetings friend with no name, and greetings Feiran of the long name.  I have much of import to discuss with you both, but we must wait a bit longer, I'm afraid.  We are not all here yet.  In the mean time, I invite you both to have a drink.  Our surroundings may not be particularly elegant, but I find that mead is good anywhere.  Besides, I need it."  He raises his hand, gesturing for someone to bring him a drink without looking (or caring) to see if anyone answers.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2004)

*Illira Astirel, female human fighter 1 / sorceress 4 / spellsword 3*

Illira walked hesitantly in the room. She had some trouble finding the place, because Kestrel was not with her. Where was he, when she needed him the most? He knew, they had this meeting with this Adinal and he was supposed to be there with her. How could he leave her alone in time like this, when he knew she had trouble finding her way in the city?

Here she was, finally. That man over there must be Adinal, but who are these others? _Such a beautiful Lady. She's got style. _She was instantly feeling even more unsure of herself. _Is that a ...monkey on that other woman's shoulder. Funny._ That made her feel a bit better, but didn't shake the feeling of being badly out of place. _Kestrel, where are you?

_Well, more or less, she looked out of place. There she was, a young girl barely past her teens carrying a large sword on her back. Physically, she was a slender pretty enough young woman, but her face did not look like a carefree youngster's - it was so serious and on top of that, she was looking down or her toes or somewhere else almost constantly, as if avoiding eye-contact with anyone. Was she really so shy?

She just stood there at the doorway, what seemed forever - at least to her - but then approached the man he thought was Adinal. She walked very softly and elegantly, almost like a dancer on her tip-toes. Then, she looked up, with dark brown flocks of hair sliding from her face and spoke to Adinal, who instantly noticed the girl had copper eyes, that glowed strangely. "I am Illira," she said with a bright voice, "my companion Kestrel should be here soon. I'm here to," she hesitated, she almost said 'to protect the amulet', but realized it would be much too straight-forward," ...hear about your offer. Sir." Then she just stood there waiting for a reply. _Where *are* you, Kestrel?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"Ah, how silly of me.  My name is Narine Valborg, the Luminous Arc," she says with an inclination of her head at the other occupants of the room.  "And I would adore some good mead, Adinal."


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 15, 2004)

Cagthail walks into the room, his confidence showing with every stride. He looks around at the odd asortment of people in there, and his eyes light up with anticipation.

_This *must* be the where I was asked. Even if it isn't, I wouldn't want to miss where this ends up._

He walks up to Adinal, giving a slight bow and says: "I believe you sent for me? I'm Cagthail Minaesbart."

He turns to the others, and looks them over while giving each an even slighter bow than Adinal got, not much more than a nod really.

"Are we expecting any others?" he then asks Adinal.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 15, 2004)

As Narine introduces herself, Adinal notices the approach of two more that he has been expecting and waiting for.  After introductions are made Adinal says, "Greetings Narine, Illira and Cagthail.  Our meeting will commence shortly, but as Illira mentioned, we await one more.  At his arrival, I can start to explain.  And thank you Narine, for reminding me...I had forgotten that I deeply wish I were drunk right now.  BARKEEP!"


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 15, 2004)

You hear a rapid *clop-clop-cop* of a heavy tread coming up the stairs toward you.  The warehouse, it seemed doubled as a rather un-hopping bar when you come through the front entrance.  You aren't sure why you weren't able to hear the patrons earlier, though they seemed to get Adinal's message just fine.

A moment later, a burly half-orc blunders into the room, almost tripping over Narine and nearly spilling the platter of drinks onto Illira.  He obviously didn't expect so many people to be in the room when he got here, and now just as clearly wants to leave in quite a hurry.  He quickly hands out the mugs of mead, eyes downcast as though half-expecting to be chastened in some creative and thoroughly unpleasant manner.

The mead is probably intended to be a golden color, but the brewer missed and hit a sort of sickly yellow instead.  The main virtue of this drink, from the smell, seems to be that it is very, very alcoholic.

The half-orc waiter/bouncer leaves, obviously not expecting a tip.

(OOC:  *scribbles notes furiously*

Only a few posts and we've already converted an old warehouse into a bar and added an unusual marketplace to the city.  At this rate, we'll have a gazetteer the size of the _Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting _by the end of the month!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC- Feiran is female, Zerth.



_This woman appreciates fine breeding in an animal and such style!  I like her already!  Perhaps I should have worn the trappings of my office a Legate-Candidate?  No, such an act would draw far too much attention, not to mention the unmitigated arrogance in such a gesture.  I can only imagine what the local guard will think: "Secret meetings?  Under the cover of night in a seemingly abandoned warehouse?  Only reason for this is treason of some sort!  We'll work it out later.  Escort them to the jails!"  On second thought, this'll be great!  I have been bored lately..._

With a shake of her head and a clear voice, Feiran says:  "Please forgive me, Narine. I did not mean to ignore you.  I was too intent on my beloved scoundrel of a friend, Adinal.  As for the monkey, he's a colobus by the way, he does have a name.  His name is Grax, pay him more compliments and there'll simply be no living with him.  His impeccable breeding and conformation is a testament to my skills.  You know how it works, Adinal, to name is to know.  Thus the only conclusion to be reached is this: to name imprecisely is to know imprecisely, which leads to all sorts of thoughts against the noble rank.  The nobility stands on ceremony and formalities to determine the station of another, thus to have a short name is to be uncertain of one's status.  Or so I'm told.  I'm not exceptionally fond of the pomp and circumstance of the nobility, but we must know the rules.  And yes, Adinal, mead would work wonders for my disposition.  It has been one of those days.  So...since we are missing at least another person, getting to know one another can only be to our advantage."  

_So we are to have others...hmmm.  Illira seems...uncertain.  Could this be an act?  If it is, she could make a living on the stage. Ahhh... and this Minaesbart is playing the gallant scoundrel.  Interesting indeed.  What part shall this group play in grand drama that is Dromus?  Curiouser and curiouser..._


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2004)

Kestral was very distraught.  This city that Illiria had led him to was as much a warren as a Quillathe.  He was making his way to the meeting that Illiria had made with this Adinal, person, with he assumed Illiria right behind.  He rounded a corner, and turned behind him to check with Illiria, to not only find no alley, but no Illiria!  Finding no way, to whence he had come, he made his way to the meeting.  _Perhaps, this Adinal can help me find her.  After all, he is a native of the city. _  He thinks.  Making his way into the bar/warehouse, he is releaved to see Illiria.  " What happened to you?  I turned around and you were gone."


OOC:Character up in correct format in RG.  Kellis, what is the weight of the Planar touch stones?


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2004)

*Illira*

(Mad hatter: Of course. I've edited my previous post.)

Illira was visibly glad to see the elf finally arrive. "Kestrel!" she shouted excitedly sprinting to him. "What do you mean, where I went? We've been waiting for you. I don't care where you were as long as you're here now," she said and even smiled a bit for the first time since arriving here. 

She didn't even realize herself, that she had absent-mindedly wandered away from Kestrel, because the image of the amulet had completely blurred all clear thinking. And it doesn't take even that much for a newcomer to get lost in Dromus.    

Relieved, Illira turned to look at Adinal as if waiting for him to speak now, that everybody is here.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 16, 2004)

Adinal stands to greet the newest guest. "I bid you welcome Kestrel.  I am glad that our streets were more or less kind to you all." He stops and looks confused for a second, "Oh forgive me, where are my manners.  Please sit down."  At which Adinal stands and begins pacing and talking with no sign of stopping.  "As I said earlier, I have much of import to discuss.  To my great dismay, I have become involved in matters that I feel are beyond my abilities on their own.  I have recently come into possession of a *very* potent magical item.  The last time I witnessed its power, it had taken over the mind and soul of an...acquaintance of mine.  I still don't know what has become of her since we escaped, but I fear the worst.  The artifact is definitely intelligent..."  As Adinal says this, he passes a hand over his eyes and winces at the memory.  "I apologize.  When I encountered the intelligence, my mind was overwhelmed almost completely.  The intellect I felt was strange.  Godlike in power, but childlike in mentality.  I cannot explain more clearly.  Simply put, its power seems to be immense.  I fear for the balance of power in Dromus, should this device fall into the hands of...of *anyone*.  For those of you who do not care of the fate of my home plane, know this.  If Dromus' delicate balance tips too far in the favor of any one side, all of our home planes could be embroiled in a second Crossroads War."  At this, Adinal falls heavily back into his seat with his head in his hands.  From his thoughtful and slightly mournful look, you easily infer that any solution you might offer would be well-entertained indeed.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 16, 2004)

Taking a seat when prompted, Cagthail listens attentively to Adinal's story.

_This had better be for real, I can't waste time dealing with a madman. If it is though... I can't miss a chance like this._

His full attention on Adinal, he replies: "So, how did it gain control over this acquaintance of yours? It cannot do the same to us?"

After a pause to hear Adinal's response, Cagthail continues to ask questions, waiting for a response after each: "And you do not know what to do with it?"; "So how did you come across this item?"; "You 'encountered' the intelligence? How?"; "Do you have the item here, with you?"; "Who else knows about its power?"; "And do you know, anything, else about it?"


----------



## Zerth (Oct 16, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira sat down as instructed and listened eagerly as Adinal spoke. And almost right to the point he went. The amulet. Her copper eyes visibly glowed a little more intensively every time the amulet was mentioned, if anyone had any interest to study her reactions. She instantly believed Adinal, because she knew the amulet was real. She had seen it, she had almost felt it, so real-like her dreams had been about it.

_The voice was right. This item must be protected, it was the right choice to listen to it. Such power. Adinal is also right, it must never fall to wrong hands.

_She listened as the man named Cagthail made many questions, but didn't speak much herself. She was so overwhelmed just being here and knowing she was a part of something big and exciting. "See, Kestrel, I told you the amulet was real," she whispered to the elf sitting next to her eyes gleaming.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 17, 2004)

As Cagthail asks his questions, Adinal answers each one.  "As far as I could tell, it appeared to gain control of my companion over the course of several days.  She had it in her possession for almost a week before it took her over.  There was some mental grappling between myself and the artifact before she was freed.  I was injured in the exchange, but so was the artifact...or so I think.  It has been dormant for a time since then."

"I have had some ideas of what could be done with it, but none of them seem very valid.  There may be ways to destroy it, but I know of none.  The best concept I have had yet is to exile it...send it to parts unknown.  The only location I can think of other than an inner plane is the Tangle.  But there is no guarantee that a Tangler would protect it.  Present company excepted of course.  Barring those options, I have no ideas, but am open to any suggestions that you all may have."

"A series of strange circumstances which led to an unjust imprisonment with a lunatic of a rogue, a paladin and a cleric.  More than that, I will not say for now."

"There were...strange and complicated circumstances.  Again, I am not comfortable discussing the specifics.  Through a combination of our skills I was able to establish contact with the intelligence.  All I could gather from my contact was that its intellect is ponderous but underdeveloped.  I will explain more to you, but only when we have more private lodgings to discuss this matter in."

"No, of course I haven't brought it here.  That would be terribly unsafe.  I have no faith in the streets of Dromus, to put it very simply."

"The only others who may know as much as myself - or more as the case may be - are the Tower Sorceire, and whoever it was that employed the psychotic rogue I mentioned earlier.  He was sentenced to be executed by the Tower, but I have since made arrangements for his reprieve.  Sometime shortly I should be able to further arrange for his...unauthorized release.  *cough*

"I do know more information about the artifact, but I am as yet uncertain as to what it means, so am unsure of whether I should share it yet.  But perhaps more minds thinking on the subject will avail me.  When I was in contact with the intelligence through the complicated circumstances I mentioned earlier, I could see lines of power all around us.  They corresponded to various sources of magical energy.  As near as I could tell, it had pulled many lines of power related to earth to itself.  I attempted to free my compatriot from its compulsion by drawing on the power of a line of domination.  The fact that the artifact has such power is primarily what led me to believe that it should not be allowed to fall into the hands of any of Dromus' power players."



Spoiler



All - Bluff check to avoid letting anyone know I have the amulet on my person.  Result:  22

Illira - Perception check to notice her whisper.  Result:  12  Sense motive to figure what she's whispering in response to, if I get the Perception.  Result:  24



(OOC:  My name on the die-roller database is Adinal.  So you can check on anything if you want.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 17, 2004)

Feiran sits. After she hears Adinal answer Minaesbart, she looks at Adinal and says:"Hmmm...Adinal, have you not done any research on this item?  Granted a little research might call attention to you but seemingly innocuous historical accounts may hold the key necessary to solving this riddle.  Signifiers might be evident to us or you given the fact that you have an idea of what to look for.  Do you?  Have an idea I mean?  A clue may be found where other, more powerful people might not look.  Dromus is a veritable hotbed of activity.  If that's too risky or too difficult to do given the multitude of books and treatise on Droman history, politics, and philosphy then what about the underbelly of Dromus?  Are you having no luck there as well?  Are they keeping silent?  But it might be best if you explicitly state what you want from us.  Is it simply to find a place to hide it, destroy it, or what?  Or is that something that isn't written in stone?"


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 19, 2004)

Adinal sighs and says, "I realize that research is my best option to find out more about the artifact.  But I have not had the time.  The incident that led to my possession of the amulet was less than a week ago.  I spent three days after engaging with its intellect recovering my strength.  Immediately thereafter I decided that something had to be done with it and sought out assistance.  That is where you all come in."  Adinal indicates all present with a flourish of his hand.  "I suspect that anything I do involving the artifact may be watched, but I am not certain of any surveillance as yet.  Whatever happens, I will need companions.  More than anything, I will need people I can trust.  And in Dromus...it's as easy to trust a stranger as a friend, and to put it simply, strangers are less likely to be believed by the authorities."  He sits back with a hint of a smile on his face, though he still looks completely worn out.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 19, 2004)

(OOC: I'm not going to explicitly call for Knowledge checks for the time being, but I will be generous with respect to any plausible request for information.  If you happen to be from a region that you want to ask a question about - i.e. Kestrel evaluating the Tangler exile idea - just roll and add Int mod. +2 and see what you can come up with.)

All of you have had some experiences with the shadowy cloaked figure hiring dangerous adventurers before, and at first you thought this would be no different.  As on-guard as you may be, however, it's hard to suspect too much danger coming from this obviously-overwhelmed man.  Adinal's aura of exhaustion is practically a palpable presence, and you can readily believe that he has dropped the amulet (statue?) into the deepest hole he could find, and would forget about it without a moment's hesitation if he could think of a way to do so that didn't involve mind flayers.

Adinal - 



Spoiler



You don't overhear Illira's whisper, but she seems positively a-quiver with excitement, and shivers slightly whenever you mention the amulet.  Given the context, it's almost disturbing.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 19, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira listened to Adinal and Feiran speak, impressed by their intelligence and use of words. She remained quiet as she felt she could not add anything signifigant. She would probably just embarrass herself.

_So smart people, they know all kind of stuff, I better listen to them. That Adinal certainly has a way with words. Just like the Voice does, but nothing really compares to the Voice. It is so impressive, both charming and scary.

_Illira's thoughts began to race, she recalled, what the Voice told her soon after those horrible cultists with their creatures had attacked the monastery. It persuaded her to leave the monastery, because she would not be safe there. The monks were not her real friends - they just kept secrets from her - and true friends did nothing like that, no. The Voice promised it was her friend, and would help her to use her unique powers, which were a gift and nothing to be ashamed of. It also revealed, why it spoke to her. She was chosen to do great things and the Voice was there to guide her. All the horrible, disgusting things it had shown her earlier were just to prepare her for the things to come - and she would see unbelievable things, that the Voice promised her. Her first task was to find and protect a certain powerful amulet. It was very important and she mustn't fail, many things were depending on her success...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

_Well now, this certainly sounds exciting!  Exiling a godling in an amulet to planes unknown whilst dozens of people try to take it?  Delightful!_

"Did you have a plane in mind?  Perhaps we ought to take it to someplace rather obscure, someplace new and exciting... do you know of any place like that?  I'm quite up for going anywhere!  And just let anyone try to take that nasty amulet away from us before we're there, I'll make them tingle in ways nature and the gods never intended to!" Narine says with a broad grin, holding up a hand with tiny crackles of electricty sparking between the fingers.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

Kestrel, thinks if there would be any place safe to hide the thing on Tangle. [Link=Knowledge check]http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Kestral#130497[/link]

If it helps any his knowledge, the Planes check is [Link=Knowledge, the Planes]	http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Kestral#130502[/link]

Meanwhile he listens to what the man has to say.  While getting increasingly nervous about Illiria's exitement.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 21, 2004)

Adinal regards Narine with a raised eyebrow for a calculated half-second and then replies, "The best place I could think of would be the Tangle, being such a maze of portals that if we had a good guide," he nods to Kestrel, "we could make sure that the amulet was incredibly hard to find.  The only other place I could think of myself was perhaps to an inner plane.  But my knowledge of planes other than my own is severely limited, which is why I began looking for outsiders.  Perhaps you people know of a better place?  A better idea?"  Adinal's shoulders droop and when he speaks, his voice is that of one who feels helpless, "Hells, I'm out of my league even now.  I know more about Dromus than all of you put together, but I know almost nothing else.  I could tell you where to find the best craftsman in the city, or get you the cheapest dorjes, but I know next to nothing of the Imperium or the depths of Yesheveran.  You have to help me come up with ideas.  The Tangle can keep the amulet hidden, but not forever!  Even the inner planes would merely be a hindrance to anyone seeking to control this power."  At this last statement, Adinal drains his tankard and fights to keep his mead down.

(OOC:  Perhaps we should all make knowledge checks of some sort.  Anything we have, Int or Wis if we don't?  Adinal can't suck much more out of Knowledge(local, psionics and nobility/royalty), but maybe the rest of you have something?  Maybe Kelleris can tell us what our characters know despite our own ignorance? )



Spoiler



Adinal:  Fort save against adverse reaction to alcohol - 20 (WOO!  CHUG CHUG!)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 21, 2004)

*Illira*

As everyone is discussing about a good place to hide the amulet, Illira tries to think something herself. The Tangle seems to repeat as a good choice, so she hopes to remember any arcane mysteries concerning that plane.

  (OOC: My skill checks can be found as "Illira".)



Spoiler



Knowledge (arcana) check, result 13, to recall any helpful arcane mysteries about the Tangle.


 


Spoiler



Knowledge (planes) check, result 23, to think about good places to hide the amulet. Not just Tangle, but anywhere.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 21, 2004)

Itching for some action himself, Cagthail smiles at Narine's suggestion. As he also sees the need for a plan however, he tries to think of a suitable location, but can't find any good enough for something this important.

After a while he says: "Well, I don't know much of the other planes or of how the Tower could find it, so I can't help you much with a location. I'll just help get it where you deem safest."

(OOC: Rolls under Cagthail)



Spoiler



Int check, result 5 (natural 1), to think of a good hiding place on Caeldwyste.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

*Narine Valborg, the Luminous Arc, female maenad wilder 8*

_Let's see now, where do I know that's safe, surely there's *somewhere*..._

[OOC - Int check, link here.]


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

(OOC: Well nuts.  I recently paid for PMing for my account, but apparently you need to have the feature just to _receive_ private messages.     If anyone here has PMing, tell me and I'll do it the way I originally meant to for your character.  Alternatively, I suppose you could give me an e-mail address.  Either way, I will remove your idea from the public boards and just send it to you.)

(Anyway, here're some ideas for you.  Take it or leave it, or modify it or propose it or keep it to yourself; I don't want to play your character for you.  However, I have to request that you refrain from reading these in particular.  The goal here is that everyone have something relevant to contribute, so you can discuss IC.  I don't want you just cribbing the best ideas from the stuff below, especially since these are tailored to individual characters.)

Cagthail Minaesbart -

EDIT: Removed to quell temptation.      If you want to look it over again, just ask me, I have it saved.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

Illira Astirel -

EDIT: Removed to quell temptation.      If you want to look it over again, just ask me, I have it saved.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

Kestrel Pathfinder - 

EDIT: Removed to quell temptation.      If you want to look it over again, just ask me, I have it saved.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

The Luminous Arc - 

EDIT: Removed to quell temptation.      If you want to look it over again, just ask me, I have it saved.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 21, 2004)

(OOC: Okay, here's the last one.  Your turn!    )

Feiran of the Long Name - 

EDIT: Removed to quell temptation.      If you want to look it over again, just ask me, I have it saved.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 22, 2004)

(OOC: I feel I should clarify some points.  This is not necessarily something that actually happened to you, nor did you necessarily have these ideas.  This is just how I respond to knowledge checks - edit it however you like.)

(This case was somewhat more complicated than usual, though,s o don't expect this much every time.  I can already hear the sighs of relief.  This is _way_ too heavy-handed for constant, frequent, or even recurring use.  I just thought some material to get over the early-game "what's going here and where's the plot?" hump would help everyone out.)

(To derive these, I did actually make with some dice-rolling, believe it or not.  I first rolled Knowledge checks and Int checks to determine what you might now, then made a Wisdom check to see how coherent your insight was, followed by a Charisma check to see how confidant you are.  Obviously, I can't really make all these decisions for you, they just influenced how I phrased your check results.)

(EDIT: Forgot to mention.  I'll post future OOC stuff in another thread, but I haven't decided yet how I want to do it.  I will probably just start a dedicated OOC thread for this game, and leave the old one as a prep thread for the second game.)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Illira*

As the others talked on, Illira was quiet and thinking. Suddenly there was a change on her face. It looked like she was not paying attention to anything around her, like she was sleeping eyes wide open. The state didn't last long - only some seconds, maybe - and then she blinked again.

_What was that supposed to mean? Why is it so cryptic all the time? How is that supposed to help? Unless_, Illira recalled, what Adinal spoke about the amulet earlier, how it was trying to gain control of his friend and the magical lines of power, _...yes, yes! It is the amulet! ...Magic speaks to magic..., ...Power in sympathy.

_The girl turned her glowing eyes on Adinal, "Mr. Gyrfalcon, the friend of yours, who was dominated by the amulet, who is she? What does she do, what talents does she have? I know you don't trust us, but please tell, this might be very important. I believe the entity in the amulet seeks a way from another plane to ours. But it needs something. Something, which is the right type, the correct match, ...the shortest way. It is a magical item, isn't it?"


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 22, 2004)

Cagthail turns in slight surprise as Illira suddenly seemed to have gotten some divine inspiration and started talking insistantly. Not understanding what she means, he ignores her and instead turns to Adinal again.

"Ehm, anyways, perhaps we *could* find out more on the Sorcerie's resources. If they are looking for it you could just let them find you. They won't expect much resistance from you alone, so if we're all there to back you up it should be easy for us to capture them instead. Hopefully they'll even find it important enough to send someone who actually knows something about it."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2004)

_I must reevaluate my opinion of Illira.  She might have something there.  At the very least, we can get her to talk more and thus play her hand.  Regardless, we must study this thing._ 

Feiran turns to look at Minaesbart and says confidently:  "I disagree, Minaesbart.  While I have no doubt of your skill or anyone's in this room for that matter, it is stll too risky.  The Sorciere stands too much on their own laurels to adaquately aid us.  They would run rough-shod and take over the task completely, which in my opinion would be a mistake.  This is too important a task to consign into the hands of such an organization.  Besides if we invite them to play, then others, who we don't want to deal with, might decide they too wish to play.  Why invite trouble?  It's apparently our trade, it will come to us.  We must do this, preferably in secret or at least inconspicuously. 

After she says this to Minaesbart, Feiran looks speculatively at Illira.  She then turns to Adinal and says:  Adinal, I think that perhaps you should answer Illira's questions.  I have seen enough seemingly divine inspiration in my own family to respect these revelations of hers.  Besides, at the very least we'll know a bit more about the circumstances of this bizarre situation.  Also, are there any distinctive markings, etchings, writings or runes, etc. on the amulet?"

_I am loathe to suggest anything yet seeing as the others have not entered the "I have a plan and really want to share" game.  Even so, I must sell them on my idea because I am confident that it will be the best course of action..._


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 22, 2004)

double post


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 22, 2004)

Responding to Feiran, Cagthail says: "Ah, I didn't mean to *ask* them to aid us. I'm saying we could lure some of them into a trap and *make* them aid us."

He grins at Feiran and continues: "If they're as interested in this artifact as Adinal suggests, I'm sure they'll have the resources to find us sooner or later anyways. We might as well strike first and find out what they know about it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

*Narine simply watches the others with a beautific smile on her face, fingering a bracelet on her wrist with a dreamy look in her eyes.*


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2004)

Feiran once again speaks to Minaesbart:  Same difference.  I believe that you vastly overestimate our current skill.  Yes, we are good, the fact that we are here is a testament to that fact.  However, if we were able to lure a member then they probably wouldn't have the necessary information that we needed anyways.  Their secrets are closely guarded and their power even more so.  I also agree that we will attract trouble like maggots to rotting flesh, but there is a difference between us getting some information on our own and then being discovered than being discovered immediately without information. I simply feel that what you suggest is best left as a last resort.  There is still plenty of time to do other things and that if you still desire it.

Feiran pauses for a moment as if in thought.  She again speaks:  But your talent is not to be...neglected.  We need something that will not only push us to our limits in all aspects of our unique talents but will also remedy the amulet issue.  Minaesbart, I might have something of a plan that will interest you, a proposition of sorts, that is if you're game for an incredible challenge?"   

Feiran's eyebrow raises, she's obviously issuing you a challenge of sorts, Cagthail.   


_He either knows something or he's simply itching for a fight.  I must keep careful watch on him.  Maybe what I have in mind will satisfy his urge.  It will surely be something far out there.  I wonder how he feels about planes hopping or better yet mad proxies...*mental laugh* I have have known Narine for only a few moments, yet she seems the type that should be talking right now...with a plan or something. Her silence is disconcerting..._


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 22, 2004)

The thoughtful expression Cagthail wore for the first part of Feiran's reply quickly turns into a smile as she mentions the challenge. He still replies to her concerns about his plan first though, saying: "If we save my plan for when others have failed they may indeed overwhelm us, but if we can get them to act before they know that Adinal is not alone, they won't send more to handle one than the six of us can take care of. Whether they send someone with the knowledge we need depends, I guess, on how important they find this item. But we should at least be able to get something out of them. Still, if any of you have other suggestions, I'm ready to hear them."

"And this proposition, an incredible challenge you say? Well, I'm sure I can handle it. Let's hear it!"


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 22, 2004)

You hear a crack of thunder outside, and the air acquires an ozone edge, as the rain starts to fall.  If you weren't pretty sure this place leaked anyway, you'd probably be glad you weren't outside now.  The light drizzle coats the room's only window, making it even harder to see the street below.  The neon-white glow of the lightning brings a welcome illumination to the room, however, throwing the shadowed faces of your newfound companions into starker focus.

(OOC: I should mention; Droman weather is the result of planar conjunctions rather than the more standard meteorological forces.  It's currently Astrulayr, the equivalent of spring, the air-ascendant season.  The increased light is because the sky is currently illuminated by a network of small lightning rifts, which double as rain clouds.  It's not raining very hard yet, though.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 23, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

_Maybe, but then again no.  What about, no not without more information.  What is that Illiria's having another of her visions, she doesn't usually do that while awake.  Although, they have come more often lately.  What!  What was that.  Oh, the lightning.  The planar influxes here are as great as in the Tangle.    I wonder how much stronger ley lines would be here._  "Are you alright Illiria, you appeared distressed there for a moment."  After her responce Kestral waits to see if Adinal will answer.  _We really need more information._


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 23, 2004)

Spoiler



Knowledge(Local) to figure out what the Tower Sorceire's usual show of force is.  Result:  26


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 23, 2004)

Adinal - 



Spoiler



The Tower Sorceire doesn't believe in "shows of force."  They stick with pure, unadulterated force for their brutalizing purposes.  The last Hand that _really_ upset them just vanished.  It's rumored that their retrieval units are the only part of their organization that is still modeled on the old Yesheveran House organization.  You don't have any concrete evidene to go on, however, and no real way of judging how much power these guys can bring to bear, or how much they believe in overkill.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 23, 2004)

Adinal looks strangely at Illira for a second.  "I will answer your question shortly, though I am not sure how it will affect the proceedings."  He does his best to ignore the look in Narine's eyes.

He turns to the Caelder, "As Feiran said, our powers...while significant, can't overcome as many as ten times our forces with abilities equal to ours.  The Tower doesn't believe in just sending out a few men.  I am certain your plan has merit, but I am also certain that now is not the time for its implementation."  (OOC:  I personally have nothing against your idea Jolmo, but Adinal doesn't like full frontal assaults.  A)He's not too good at them, b) it's not his style.  Also, he's not vetoing the idea entirely.)

Adinal leans back and thinks for a second.  "As to how the amulet looks, its only distinguishing characteristics are the black material it's made of and the etching of a spiral into the medallion in a silver-white color.  The spiral is very strange in that it is impossible to trace to the center with your eyes.  Oh, and as you might expect, it glows."

He then turns to Feiran and says, "I wish to hear your suggestion as well Feiran.  You seem fairly sure of yourself, so I am quite curious as to what you have to say."

"Now to answer your question Illira, my friend is...or perhaps was...a paladin of sorts.  I met her while investigating what I thought was some sort of minor incident at the Tower Sorceire.  I found the paladin, a thief and a minstrel.  We were all incarcerated for allegedly being part of a plot to steal from the Tower.  I didn't know that the paladin had the amulet on her person until we had been in the Tower's dungeon for a week.  That's when she got taken over by the amulet."


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 23, 2004)

On Adinals comments about his plan, Cagthail looks a bit disapointed, but nods and says: "You are the one who knows this city and its Powers, so I will not argue their methods. Perhaps there are better plans..." He looks around the room, seeing if any are about to bring up a plan of their own, before turning back to Feiran, waiting for her 'proposition'.

(OOC: DWZ, no worries about that, I expected resistance to the plan, as it is quite risky and possibly flawed. But Cagthail doesn't mind risks . We've got some strongwilled characters in the group (just look at our cha-scores: 20,20,16,16,14, and 12 !!!), so I'm sure some arguing should be expected before this is over. I hope no player takes that personally.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"I say let's take it somewhere unexpected.  If you want to lose something, you put it in the Tangle.  But you also said something about the inner planes.  Well, lets go to one of them, and do a bit of a round-robin, skipping from plane to plane, from fire to water to air to earth, and try to throw them off our scent!  Once people get tired temporarily of looking for _it_, then we can take it somewhere for good," Narine says with a languid wave of her bejeweled hand.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 24, 2004)

*Illira*

"I'm fine," Illira says as Kestrel is worried about her. She smiles weakly to him before turning to Adinal again.

 "A paladin," _...faith is the shortest way between planes... _"that might be, what the entity seeks, but it's not enough. It still needs something. Something's still missing." _...what is more real than a mortal frame?_ "I-I'm not sure what, we need to study the amulet more. I think it would be best to try and learn everything we can about it ourselves, before bringing anybody else in."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 24, 2004)

Spoiler



DM- Knowledge (nobility and royalty): to refine my thought on the mad Proxy Zaerlklemnvis the Misbegotten=18
      Knowledge (planes): to refine and focus my thoughs on Mechanus and the Fortress of Disciplined Enlightenment=24
      Knowledge (technology): do I have the ability to I craft a device to analyze the amulet if I don't physically have the amulet in my presence=30
     Knowledge (arcana): to determine if I recognize or remember if I've seen the symbols or description that Adinal gave Feiran about the amulet=11
     Knowledge (planes): to determine if Narine has a viable idea=15
     Knowledge (planes): are there any ruins, notable areasof magical learning on the Tangle that can hide the amulet?=15
     Knowledge (nobility and royalty): to determine the most powerful Proxies on Kelluna and where the mad Proxy Zaerlklemnvis the Misbegotten is ranked=20
Kell, all of these rolls are under the name Feiran.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

"Unfortunately, the Tangle is not as hard to traverse as outsiders think,  If anyone recruited a native, or indeed if one of my brethren is involved in the polotics of Dromus,  it would be a simple matter for them to locate the amulet in the Tangle.  We hone our instincts, doing just things as that.  Even a Quillathe, a maze of everchanging paths, can be navigated.  If one is truly in tune with the plane.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 25, 2004)

As you talk, awareness of a new intrusion slowly grows in you; there's some kind of ruckus going on downstairs.  Since you're in a rather low-grade establishment, this is not terribly surprising.  The voices of the participants are somewhere between conversational and shouting at the moment, but the intervening walls muffle the sound, and you cannot make out what is being said.

Adinal - 



Spoiler



You're familiar with this particular seedy bar, from previous meetings in this very room.  Bar fights occur on a more-or-less daily schedule here.  They certainly do sound irate, though.



Narine - 



Spoiler



Although you can't make out exactly what is being said, the _quality_ of one of the speakers comes to your attention.  Whoever it is that is speaking the most loudly has a particular tone to their voice, a mix of righteous indignation and unblinking arrogance.  Most people would probably feel quite sorry for anyone having to placate the owner of that voice.



Feiran - 



Spoiler



Some of this stuff is already part of your earlier Knowledge checks.  All you know about the Fortress of Disciplined Enlightenment is the name, culled from a family roll of great libraries.  You don't know why it springs to mind as better than any other, aside from the highly-probable lawful nature of the place, given its location.

Asessing someone else's ideas really isn't a skill-check thing.  All you have to go on is common knowledge, what I've already told you, and what they say.

You don't recognize the symbol Adinal mentioned.  You also don't know enough about the magical nature of the amulet to speculate yet as to whether you would need it at hand to study it or not.  Your gut says yes, though.

Zaerlklemnvis is also little more than a name to you.  As far as you know, all the Proxies are pretty much at the same state of ridiculously powerful relative to you.  Assessing the potency of their _churches_ would be the way to go here, but you have never made a dedicated study of such things.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 25, 2004)

Adinal raises an eyebrow at the new sounds, but smiles easily at you all.  "Have no worries.  This establishment isn't known for the kindness of its patrons, and I'm sure that someone downstairs is simply...discussing seating arrangements...or something of the sort."  He grins at his own joke;  this emotion seems much more at home on Adinal's face than any other he has shown tonight.  "I am somewhat disappointed to hear that our nearest option for hiding the amulet is so thwarted.  But thank you for informing me Kestrel.  As for the inner planes Narine, I do not think that such a trip should be undertaken lightly, but it might be one of our only remaining options."  At this, he looks expectantly at Feiran to see if she will reveal her challenge to Cagthail.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 25, 2004)

"I simply love the anticipation of it all.  There are three paths that I see that will get us to figuring the amulet out.  Regardless of what we do some preliminary research would have to be done.  With that in mind, I have just acquired full masterhood within the Technologist Guild.  I am very confident of my ability to create and build a device that can analyze the amulet.  That is not the problem or should I say challenge?  The challenge is "acquiring" the supplies.  Most of these supplies are hard to come by and most people would not wish to let these items go.  So there would be theft, ingenuity, and pitting ourselves against those who take issue with borrowing without permission.  Not to mention that some of the items I might require are in some hard to find places."  
Feiran pauses for a moment and then resumes.    

Inner planes you say, Narine?  I scoff at that.  Adinal, maybe you will mark my meaning when I mention the word Mechanus,"  Feiran quirks an eyebrow and she looks amused.  "What's on Mechanus you all ask?  Well let me tell you.  On Mechanus is the Fortress of Disciplined Enlightenment.  It is a veritable storehouse of information, which is only one reason to go there." Feiran looks positively giddy at even the thought of all that information to be had on technologies past and present.  "Not just for this matter but for so much more!  Think of all the knowledge to be had!  It's also on the outer planes, so anyone pursuing us would need to be dedicated indeed.  Mechanus is also a very lawful place.  So you might be wondering what challenge is there.  The challenge is getting to Mechanus.  It would be planes hopping like we probably have never experienced before both in scope and magnitude.  We would need to get there and then get back.  But perhaps you are interested in the Proxies.  I reveal to you a description and a name: the mad Proxy Zaerlklemnvis the Misbegotten.  He is supposed to be a seer of sorts.  And as his descriptor so aptly describes he is somewhat mad.  The challenge to him is dealing with the various sect politics of Kelluna.  I have a small reservation about going here, however.  My family has a seat of government there and we are currently embroiled in something of a political war complete with sabotage, espionage, and a host of other things with a rival family.

After Feiran says all this, she turns to face each person in the room.  She says:  "All of these will undoubtedly test us and push us.  I'm game for any one of these options.  Do you want to stay here, close to home, go to Kelluna, or really take the leap, and travel to far Mechanus.  So the challenge becomes how far do you want to go, Cagthail?  How far do all of you want to go?"


----------



## Zerth (Oct 25, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira ignored the voices coming from downstairs and turned to Feiran, after she had given her speech. "I like the idea of researching the amulet. More knowledge never hurts, especially when dealing with such an powerful item. I'm afraid I'm not much of a scientist or a sage, but I do have some training in the arcane arts. Maybe I can help. The great library in Mechanus, does it also have a collection of arcane knowledge? I have a tome or two in mind I want to check, if we decide to go there."

She looked briefly at the rest of the group, but soon turned her eyes downwards, like she tends to do. "But that's not the greatest asset I can offer to this cause. I've been taught well in the martial ways and anyone, that tries to take the amulet from us would have to go through my sword. That I promise, wherever it is we are going from here."


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 26, 2004)

After listening carefully to Feiran's plans, Cagthail responds: "I do not like that first plan, I would not have us steal." _I came here to gain interplanar fame, not to be branded a thief._ "The others both appeal to me more, only, knowledge tends to be guarded. What price should we expect from this proxy, or the ruler of the fortress, to give us what we need?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

*Narine perked up immensely at the mention of a new Proxy.  And a mad one at that.  _I've never tried a mad one before, that could be new and exiciting.  And maybe a little healthy madness would keep the amulet in line..._  It was perfect.*

"Indeed, I agree with going to see the Proxy.  I'm rather good at dealing with them," Narine says with a flip of her hair.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

"I also do not like the idea of resorting to thievery.  While my expertise would be more valuable in locating the portals to Mechanus.  I will go with the proxy, if that is the group's disire."


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 27, 2004)

Suddenly you hear the sound of shattering glass from somewhere downstairs.  It sounds like someone was just introduced to a new and creative way of leaving the establishment.  From the ensuing frenzy of raised voices, you'd say that the ruckus has become a full-fledged brouhaha.

More disturbingly, someone seems to be barking orders in a decidedly military tone of voice.  You begin to suspect that the "bar brawl" downstairs might be a mostly one-sided affair.  The sound of several more people crashing through the remaining windows (as well as at least one wall) only works to confirm this suspicion.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 27, 2004)

(OOC:  Where is Mathilde Kelleris?  She's obviously not in the room with me, so would she be in the bar or what?  Should anything come to blows, I'd like to be sure.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

"Ladies and gentlemen, of all the things I've learned, the one I learned the earliest and best was when it is time to leave a party.  Shall we depart before they start burning down the building or deporting us to the city dungeons?" Narine says mildly, her tone belied by the fact that as she stands, her servant snaps her folding chair up, loads it onto his back, and quickly gets ready to leave.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 27, 2004)

Adinal - Mathilde is out back, keeping an eye on Feiran's critters.

Everyone - Quick floorplan review is in order if the general consensus is to vacate the premises.  You are in a small second-floor office that used to overlook the warehouse floor.  It has since been partitioned into a bar area and an area that is mostly empty, save for a few crates of (probably illegal) goods piled here and there.  The bar takes up about 3/4 of the floorspace here, of the total warehouse, which is about 130 feet long and 70 wide.  If you head out of the room by any means other than a window, you end up on the floor of the warehouse near some moldering crates, about 20 feet away from the back door and about 40 feet from the bar.

That's probably not terribly clear, but you probably weren't paying all that much attention when you went in.  Then again, a good adventurer is a paranoid adventurer, so maybe.  If you have any questions, now's the time!


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC:  Kelleris, I want to give directions to some place that I know where we can finish his discussion just in case we need to split up.  How should I do that?  Or do you have a suggestion for something similar.  Sorry, can't get on MSN to ask.)


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

(OOC:  Just do like I suggested and pick something plausible.  I'll roll a Knowledge (local) check real quick to see if it's as good a place as Adinal thinks, though.)

(On that note, where the heck is everybody?  Is there something you're waiting for?  It's been very nearly 24 hours since the last post by a character, save DWZ's, and I know you've all been logged on today.  At least throw in a "my character stands up/draws his or her weapon/makes a mental note to bring something up later"!)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 28, 2004)

Since Feiran is already standing, she looks at Adinal and says:  "We need to leave.  This place obviously isn't as secure as we need it to be.  So, Adinal, do you have a place to recommend or should we simply go back to whatever hole in the wall place we currently reside and simply meet elsewhere?  At any rate, I need to go home.  Terak gets antsy."

All of you notice that Feiran slips on a guantlet and her left hand is poised over her mighty nagaika.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

"Out the back door, quickly!" Narine says, gesturing for her servant to follow.  She'll head back out and down, hoping to dash out the back door before the building catches fire or something.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 28, 2004)

Adinal watches Narine leaving and manifests a Mindlink (OOC:  1 pp cost, I assume Narine can be treated as "willing".) with her.  "Find your way to the 'Sheets to the Wind' tavern if we are separated.  It is usually safe from intrusion."  To the rest Adinal repeats this message verbally but quietly.  He then starts for the stairs.

(OOC:  Unless interrupted, he will continue out through the back door, retrieve Mathilde and make like a tree (and leave).  He is moving quickly, but not running.)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 28, 2004)

*Illira*

"Kestrel, let's go," Illira says to the elf and walks towards the exit. She will keep Adinal in her sight at all times, if possible.

She mumbles some arcane words as she stands up. Her eyes flash briefly, but there is no visible effect.

DM: 



Spoiler



Casting _shield_, DC 16 Spellcraft for others to see, what she did.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 28, 2004)

Feiran chooses to follow Adinal.  



Spoiler



Feiran uses her intrusive mindlink device to form a connection with Terak.  She wants to to see if anything is amiss.  This is in spoiler tags because you haven't given me the specs on the device.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Narine's eyebrow raises at the mental contact.*  _How very interesting..._ 

*She goes quickly, not-quite-running, in order to get herself and Dros to the back door as quickly as possible.*


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

(OOC: This happens _after_ everyone gets the chance to at least stand up and do something quick to ready themselves for whatever happens next.)

Narine is the first out the door, with Dros scrambling to follow.  What she sees there doesn't really surprise here much - a squad of five seemingly-irate individuals pointing implements of ranged hurting at her, standing across the room at the entrance to the bar area.

They are dressed uniformly in soft leathers of the sort used by the better class of burglar, and hold in their hands the most utterly complicated crossbow you've ever seen.  You can't even tell if the things are loaded or not through the gears, pulleys, and miniature pistons, but these gentlemen are certainly holding them as though they were under the impression that the weapon was loaded.

Two other things draw your attention: the green slop all over the stairs leading to the floor - tanglefoot bags, from the looks of it, forming a makeshift barrier - and the guy currently coming into the warehouse from the bar.

In contrast to the studiously nondescript crossbowmen, the newcomer is dressed like a fop, of the most gaudy kind, pretending to be a military officer.  His uniform is hard to place for someone who has only been here for a day or so, but it looks like a parade dress uniform in blue and green, speckled with some unimportant-looking medals and many more very-important-looking articles of stylish jewelry.  The sight would probably be humorous if he weren't wiping someone's blood off his hands as he gazes up at you - 

"Roldan Kolmar?  I know you're in there.  I have a warrant for your arrest, by the authority of the Droman Guard.  I see you have acquired some friends, but I wouldn't get your hopes up and attempt to resist arrest.  I have with me a detail of hand-picked guardsmen, and they always catch scum like you when they bother to notice it in the first place.  You will return the item you stole from the Tower Sorceire, or you will be shot until the blood loss causes you to become unconscious.  _If_ you are lucky, you might wake up at some point after that.  Those are your options."

The guards are clearly ready to fire if anyone attempts anything suspicious, but your hasty exit from the room has left them in a tactically less-than-perfect position; their line of fire is obstructed by the tanglefoot bags and the crates haphazardly strewn about the warehouse.  They evidently haven't had time to take cover or move any closer yet.

Feiran and Narine - 



Spoiler



Illira just cast a fairly simple variant of the _shield_ spell.  It's a classic textbook casting, with no idiosyncrasies, making you wonder how much practical experience the girl has.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

(OOC: The OOC thread is up.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Narine's blood boils at the fop's wanton cruelty and callous assumption of authority.  Reaching deep into her psyche, she calls upon her greatest power, one of dire consequence.  Feeling the surge of power drawn from her wild side spilling over to her in euphoria, she targets the well-dressed man, willing him to seek his own death, as he had sought the death of countless others, no doubt.*

*Narine makes no physical move and speaks no word, but those near her hear a faint chiming of bells in their head.*

[OOC - Manifesting _death urge_ on the fop, using wild surge +3 in order to pay an addtional four power points beyond 7, for a total of 11 power points.  This increases the DC to 21 and the duration to 2 rounds.  Narine is now in surging euphoria, gaining a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws for 3 rounds.  She has a 15% chance of suffering psychic enervation.]


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 28, 2004)

When the group started splitting up, Cagthail went to a window, looking outside for any trouble down there as well. When the soldiers at the stairs starts talking about the Tower Sorceire, he heads back towards them. _Maybe we can catch someone with info here after all._



Spoiler



Perception 21 to spot any other soldiers through the window.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 28, 2004)

Cagthail - 



Spoiler



You glance out the window, but the alleyway is deserted as far as you can tell.  However, you don't have a terribly good vantage point from this window, so who knows?



Everyone - Okay, since Narine has elected to bypass the diplomatic option, I guess we had better roll for initiative...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC - Sorry, she's an impulsive and recklass gal...   I couldn't get the vacuum elemental dice roller to work, so I used Nadaka's Dicebox.  I got a whopping 3.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2004)

Kestral goes to follow Illiria, when apparently battle is joined.

Vacum dice roller appears to be down as Isidia said.  I also used Nadaka's Dice roller.

Iniative


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 28, 2004)

Initiative: 7


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

*Illira*

Initiative: 21

Illira will stay close to Adinal. If it looks like there's going to be a fight, she casts another spell with no visible effect.

DM:



Spoiler



Illira casts _displacement_ on herself, if it's obvious, there's going to be a fight (delay action until then). Spellcraft DC 18 to identify her spell.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 29, 2004)

(OOC:  Isida, Narine might reconsider Death Urge if Adinal can convince this guy.  In any case, Adinal won't interrupt what you all do if you still decide to continue in your actions.  There's a decent chance that this won't work.  Initiative roll on Nadaka roller under name Adinal:  11 )

(DM:  



Spoiler



Manifesting Broker at cost of 7 power points as a Swift Action for a +5 Insight bonus to Diplomacy.  Rush Diplomacy check @ -20 + 5 from power gives me +12 modifier.  Result: 23


 )Adinal starts forward to step in front of Narine with an angry look on his face and begins yelling, punctuating his sentences with VERY histrionic gestures and motions.  "My arrest?!  For what?  I have stolen nothing from the Tower!  Not only that, but they also imprisoned me unjustly, and now the Tower has the audacity," WIDE eyes as he says this part, "to send the Droman Guard on a wild-goose chase after an upstanding citizen such as myself?  If they want a scapegoat let them find that damned mad paladin I was incarcerated with!"  He shakes his head with anger and says, "For all these accursed insults, I should hire a Craftsman lawyer and sue the whole Tower for my inconvenience.  Then I can be absolved of all of these absurd allegations.  As for now, I and my visitors are leaving.  If you wish to ask me ANY further questions, you will have to speak to my lawyer first.  Good day!"  At this, he begins picking his way through any gaps in the green goop on the stairs, stepping VERY carefully, picking up his pants cuffs and his robe so they don't get stuck.

(DM:  



Spoiler



Bluff check result:  22


) Looking very absurd as he steps down the stairs, he continues raving while watching where he steps.  "You just interrupted what *could have been* a very productive meeting for my clients.  Now we're going to have to reschedule and find ANOTHER location and all sorts of confusions.  All thanks to the damned Tower and its idiocy.  Damn these confounded alchemical concoctions!"  He almost misses the bare spot he was aiming for on a step, but continues on his way down the stairs.

(OOC:  PLEASE WORK PLEASE WORK PLEASE WORK, OH GOD NOT IN THE FACE!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC - If this can be resolved by Adinal talking, then Narine will hold her action.  If they get violent, _death urge_ time.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 29, 2004)

(Before I describe the results of Adinal's checks, I'd like to point out that this is still a combat.  It may be over before it begins, if Adinal succeeds, but then again it may not.  With your initiative in the future I want to know what you do for the first round as well, including this time.  If anyone goes before Adinal in initiative and wouldn't be inclined to wait for him to talk and possibly worsen the situation, they get to try to beat his initiative.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

Kestral actions would involve attacking any who approached with his spear.  I doubt that will happen in first couple of rounds.  Surely not before Adinal speaks.  However if all that does is make him a pin-cushion, he will jump past the stairs ending in a tumble.  To approach one of the enemy.


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 29, 2004)

Almost before the guards' leader finishes speaking, Adinal pushes past the rest of you, blathering about the utter injustice of this intrusion.  He gets about halfway down the stairs - while the rest of you wait with weapons drawn and hateful gazes leveled - as the captain looks on, as though astonished that someone could possibly claim to be innocent when they were so clearly up to no good.

"Look here, Kolmar, I know all about your association with the Shadowed Hands.  I have enough evidence just on that score to bring you in, should I so desire.  This last bit of blatant thievery is just the last straw of a very large haystack.  Take another step and we'll shoot."

As he says this, you notice the guards moving to positions behind crates and piles of disused goods, taking cover from any return fire.  (OOC: Yes, I know that you guys aren't really a ranged attack party.)  They have remained expressionless throughout this exchange, to the point where it is starting to become rather eery.

"In fact, I think I'll take in the rest of you lot too," the captain says while leering up at you, "as I'm sure these foreigners have no good reason for meeting with a ruffian like you.  I've just been assigned to this section of town, and I mean to clean it up, by whatever means necessary."

Adinal - 



Spoiler



From the looks of it, these are elite guards.  Nobody else would be able to maintain the level or wordless coordination they're demonstrating.  Also, they seem to be somewhat uneasy under the abusive fellow before you: he hasn't given them a single order yet.  They're just acting under their own initiative.  Maybe there's something you can exploit there?



Illira - 



Spoiler



Combat doesn't look unavoidable at this point, but it _does_ look pretty likely.  You can feel the anger coming off of Narine, and this guy just won't take no for an answer.  Adinal may still have something up his sleeve, though.  Do you want to cast _displacement_?



Kestral - 



Spoiler



That would be quite a jump.  You can move yourself into a better position if you like, but that may draw the attention of the guards.  If anyone starts shooting, this will soon turn into and out-and-out melee. Incidentally, it will be raining really hard in a minute or two.  You can only wonder what agent would bless you with such luck, if it comes time to escape.



Isida - 



Spoiler



I take it you're readying that _death urge_?  Keep in mind that the guardsmen will go before you, even on a readied action, unless you can draw their attention elsewhere for a moment.  The damage might interrupt your casting.



Cagthail - 



Spoiler



The guards are moving with a practiced grace reminiscent of the better class of fighter back home.  They also seem to be largely ignoring the captain for some reason, and acting independently of any orders he cares to give.



Feiran - 



Spoiler



You link with Terak.  He's grumpy, and it smells like nasty out here, but there isn't anything in the ally as far as you can tell.  It's starting to rain pretty well, though.  Maybe you should pay attention to the proceedings instead of looking through a tiger's eyes, eh?  Oh, and what did you mean by "going home"?  That just sounded weird to me.



Everyone - If your character would be so inclined, feel free to corroborate Adinal's stories.  Even a simple protest that you are nothing buy ignorant foreigners might work.  I'm sure you can come up with something better, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

"I only met this man today, so you can hardly accuse me of doing wrong.  He offered only a job proposition, and nothing was illegal about it, I assure you.  Surely you aren't going to arrest just because we happen to be here?" Narine says, her mind ready to loose death upon the man.

[OOC -



Spoiler



Narine doesn't have to make any gestures or say anything to get her power off, but even if she is attacked, she's going to try to manifest it anyway.


]


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

DM: 



Spoiler



Illira will cast the spell.


----------



## Jolmo (Oct 29, 2004)

*HP 56/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 14, Will 5. (including Surge)*

Cagthail stands at the top of the stairs, with weapons in hand, looking down at the soldiers taking up positions. "The same goes for me, and I believe for the others as well." he says to confirm Narine's statement. He continues in a hostile tone, "Just what are your authorities? Are you guards or members of this Tower Sorceire? You didn't have a 'warrant' to attack those bar patrons, did you?"

OOC: 



Spoiler



Delay until someone makes an attack, then his plan is to: Activate Surge, giving +2 to Str&Dex, and 60ft. movement for 5 rounds. Move to threaten one of the crossbowmen (jump +16 and tumble +18 as necessary to clear the stairs and get into position), preferably with a crate on the other side of him; to deny him a 5-foot step away, and to provide some cover from the other soldiers. If he provokes an AoO, it will be used to disarm him (d20+20 vs attack roll(+0?)).

Could we have an (Ascii) battlemap? It's hard saying where to move without one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

I guess I need to see a map as well.  It worries me when you basically tell me that 16 jump and 20 tumble are useless.  If I can't drop from one floor of a building to the next with those scores, I would shudder to try to use them in the outdoors.  And those and balance are my highest skills, Your making me worry about the viability of my character.  Your telling me I am a one trick pony, good with a spear and nothing else.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 30, 2004)

Feiran disengages from Terak.

She also readies an action to use her _phlogistic hammer _ on the fop.

She yells to the guardsmen: "This is a meeting of law abiding citizens!  To say otherwise is to impugn our dignity and insult us greatly.  Rest assured that the Technologists Guild will hear of this!"

To the others she says softly: "Adinal, do your thing!"

(OOC- check out my post for what I gather from our generous DM's hint)


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 30, 2004)

(OOC: )



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> It worries me when you basically tell me that 16 jump and 20 tumble are useless.




(Yeah, that would worry me too, if that's what I had said.  What I actually said was that it would be "quite a jump" - i.e. a jump for quite a jumper, such a one as you happen to be.  You'll have to roll to make it, but it won't take a 20 by any means.  More like a, oh, 7 or so, though the actual number will depend on how and where you jump.  Also, please make with some kind of OOC tags, or better yet, post in the OOC thread for this stuff.  I check it as often as I do this one.)

(An ASCII map?  I guess that's a fair request.  I'm ASCII-incompetent though, so it'll take a little while.  I'll try to whip something up by tomorrow morning and put it in the OOC thread.)


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 30, 2004)

(Map's up in the OOC thread.)


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 1, 2004)

The guard captain is seemingly flustered by the rapidity and vehemence of your denials, and a look of confusion passes briefly over his face.  It is soon replaced by anger:

"Look, I don't care what you _say_.  I've come to take you in and that's what's going to happen.  Are you going to cooperate or must I order my men to fire?"

As he says this, his confidence seems to come back, as though he was just remembering that _he_ has the upper hand here.

The guards, meanwhile, have moved into somewhat better positions, crouched behind crates and with a bead on all of you.  Each of you seem to have been picked out by one of the guards, with the exception of Adinal, who is clearly the least effective combatant of the group.

(OOC: In this time (not just this one post), the guards have moved a bit - check the new map below.  Also, I added some coordinates so you can tell me where you start and where you go more easily.)

(Initiatives are as follows, if you aren't willing to go quietly (and I doubt you are):
Illira 21
Kestral 13
Guards 11
Cagthail 7
Feiran 7
Captain 4
Narine 3

Adinal ?

Everyone's basically got some kind of action readied, since everyone's pretty much expecting something unpleasant.  Therefore, things will just proceed in initiative order as usual, once everyone bursts into action.)

Adinal - 



Spoiler



Dang!  Natural 20 Sense Motive!  Erm, anyway...  From your vantage point on the stairs, you catch the nearest pair of guards throwing a quick glance back at their captain, a sign of discontent.  They look like they still plan on following orders, however, with muscles tensed and crossbows held in unshaky hands.  Still, in the confusion of battle this split between leader and led might be something you can take advantage of.

Gah!  And a 19 for Knowledge (local)!  You are well aware from previous run-ins with the law that, assuming these are actual elite guards and not hired guns or a very clever illusionist, you suspect that they are perfectly willing to "accidentally" let you get away with just a little more persuasion.  Elites know how good they are, and tend to act accordingly if they don't have a leader they trust a great deal.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 1, 2004)

*Illira*

As all the words don't seem to have the desired effect, Illira loses her patience and quietly mumbles words of arcane power. She does not move or do anything directly offensive. She stays close to Adinal (I don't know, where that would be on the map, just place her next to Adinal).

DM: 



Spoiler



She will cast _displacement _now. Do nothing else for this round.


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 1, 2004)

Unless Adinal keeps trying to be diplomatic, Cagthail first stands still for a moment, focusing his mind for the upcoming battle. Then, fast enough to make up for his delay, he launches himself  down from the landing, runs past some crates, and positions himself between three of the soldiers, hoping to keep them from shooting (any more).

OOC: 



Spoiler



MA1: Activate Surge. MA2: Starting from wherever on the landing, move to O3, jump down to K3 (Jump DC 30 - roll 11+28), move along the open path to G2. Attacks of Opportunity will be used to disarm. Edit: note that his ring of feather falling will activate automatically.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

Diplomacy apparently at an end, Kestral surges for +2 str , +2 dex, and 60 mv.
He then throws a javelin at #2 at +14 [8 bab +8 dex -2 range=14] 17.
Damage 7.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 1, 2004)

Initiative= 7


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 1, 2004)

(OOC: Mad Hatter. you should list what you're doing this round.  You mentioned earlier about a _phlogistic hammer_, I think, but it would be best to reiterate it.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 2, 2004)

Feiran chooses to ready an attack action using the _phlogistic hammer _ against the Fop if he attacks or if a guard attacks.  If they do not, then she will follow Adinal's lead.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 3, 2004)

(OOC: Okay, I'm sick of waiting for Demon.  He told me what he wanted to do over IM, so I'll just go ahead with the round summary and edit it later.  He rolled a 9 for initiative.)

When it becomes clear that nobody has any intention of cooperating with anyone, a pall of silence descends over the warehouse for just a second while everyone wonders if someone else will start shooting.

All at once, muscles and sorcerous might seemingly unable to be restrained any longer, everyone present blurs into action.  The first thing to break the stillness is the sound of a whispered spell from behind, as Illira moves her hands through a practiced series of gestures.  A moment later, her form shimmers and reforms, looking bizarrely distorted, as though somehow folded the wrong way.  As she finishes the spell, she hops down from the landing, moving to close with Adinal.

As though on cue, Kestral reacts to back up his companion, effort lining his face momentarily before a javelin goes streaking across the room toward the nearest guard.  It vanishes in a momentary swirl of green cloak, and it is hard to tell whether or not the missile struck true.  It certainly doesn't seem to be impeding the guard much if it did.

(OOC:  Attack misses the guard; no damage.  Kestral - 



Spoiler



In the eery silence of your opening attack you hear a distinct clink of armor.  It would appear that these men are deceptively well-armored.  Perhaps some manner of illusion?


)

As though this is what they were waiting for, the guards launch an offensive of their own, filling the air with barbed crossbow bolts and the deep thrum of tension being released.  Each of you is endangered, as the bolts plunge through the thin wooden wall behind you - if you were lucky enough to avoid the barrage, that is.

(OOC: I'm ruling that nobody is flat-footed here, since you were all just waiting for the battle to be joined.  Lucky for you, Cagthail.)

As the bolts lance towards you, you twist to avoid them - no heavy armor to stop them here.  Cagthail is struck across the arm, a minor wound that will do little to slow him down later.  Narine is hit in the side, starting a flow of blood that begins to stain her dress, but not yet seriously wounded.  Feiran is not so lucky.  As she raises her arm to activate the guantlet-like device she wears, a bolt tears along the side of the arm, tracing a deep scarlet furrow.  It makes the nick on her calf from a second quarrel look harmless by comparison, and a red haze of pain wells up through her.  Illira takes one full in the chest, but it bizarrely seems to spiral endlessly toward her without actually hitting, until suddenly appearing with a thunk in the support beam behind her.  In the midst of this confusion, there is a moment of luck - one of the guard's crossbow misfires, creating another hole in the already patchwork ceiling ceiling.  The guard has just a moment to curse, and Kestrel just a moment to be thankful, before events swirl on.

(OOC: Cagthail, you take 7 points and narrowly avoid a critical hit.  Feiran takes 19 points from two hits (one a max roll).  Narine takes 11 points.)

His eyes snapping wide at the sudden rain of death (which, thankfully, passes over his head), Adinal exclaims something, and then vanishes in a burst of silver electricity, gone but for the smell of ozone.

(OOC: Illira and Narine - 



Spoiler



Your erstwhile employer has cast _time hop_.


)

Cagthail was already in the air, and grimaces from the pain from the glancing blow of the crossbow.  Then, fast enough to make up for his delay, he lands crouching on the first floor of the warehouse and runs past some crates, positioning himself between three of the soldiers.  He brandishes his weapons, menacing the guards as they begin to line up for a second volley.

As he does so, four beams of red energy lances overhead, diving toward the guard captain like a bird of prey.  He lets out a panicked chirp as the rake across him, but twists away enough that his costume is merely smoldering.

(OOC: 2 hits, for 8 damage.  Let that be a lesson to you to roll your own attacks and damage when you declare your actions for the round.    )

Stumbling away from the dancing embers left by the rays, the captain takes cover behind a nearby pile of crates, and can no longer be seen from where you stand.  A moment later, an almost-invisible shimmer courses down the length of the warehouse, with no discernable effect.

(Kestrel: 



Spoiler



You believe he is activating some kind of touchstone effect.  Without being able to see him, it will take you a move equivalent action next turn to identify it, or you could move closer.


)

Apparently somewhat caught off-guard by the battle, Narine is the last to begin moving.  Seeing the fop attempting to avouid his fate, she moves to the far edge of the balcony overlooking the warehouse, and can just barely make the man out well enough to target him.  He slows down momentarily, but you aren't sure yet if he has succumbed to the effect or not.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

OOC - _death urge_ does require line of sight, so if neccessary Narine will move right or left to get a clear view of the fop.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

"There is illusion of some kind at work here.  The guards are wearing metal  not leather.  He then seems to go into deep concentration.


OOC: Planar  Geometry check 25.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 3, 2004)

*Illira -- 58/58 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

_So they want to play rough. Fine with me. Adinal is safe, good._

Illira moves closer to the enemy (move to square K3) and points her fingers at the 'guard' in I5. Her eyes flash and suddenly a fiery ray shoots from her fingertips at the target. She will dodge the first enemy, that attacks her.

DM: 



Spoiler



Cast _Scorching Ray_, ranged touch attack roll 24, damage 14.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 4, 2004)

*HP=28/47; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8; AC=18; Stabilization pts=215/225*

_Damn it all to the Nine Hells! Thinks he can best me does he? Thinks I'll give up? Not without much cursing, spittle, and injury to him and his lackeys! _ 


After being staggered and injured quite handily, Feiran still focuses the guantlet on the Fop, she makes a move within range and fires four rays of fire.




Spoiler



ranged touch attack=11, Damage=28


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 4, 2004)

*HP=28/47; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8; AC=18; Stabilization pts=215/225*

(OOC-Weird double post situation.  Sorry)


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 4, 2004)

DM:  



Spoiler



Retroactive Psicraft check to make Time Hop look sufficiently like a teleportation effect:  26.  Bluff check to assist Psicraft:  30.  (Please work, NOT THE FACE!)


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 4, 2004)

*HP 49/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 14, Will 5.*

Cagthail strikes out against the guards remaining in front of him, trying first to disarm them before attacking one of them.

OOC: Full attack, disarm guard 1 (36) /disarm guard 2 (36) /attack guard 1 (18) damaging him 6 HP if it hits. A'soO will be used to keep them disarmed (+20) (or to disarm whoever else provokes one).

Damn, I wasted two Criticals on disarming.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 5, 2004)

Illira 21
Kestral 13
Guards 11
Adinal 9
Cagthail 7
Feiran 7
Captain 4
Narine 3

(OOC: You know what?  I am *not* typing that whole thing again.      Instead, the short version: )

Illira, guard 5 shoots you once for 6 damage.  Cagthail, you take 5 points from being clobbered by a heavy mace, but disarm both guards.  Your follow-up attack misses.  Feiran, you miss the captain, but light a pile of crates on fire.  In return, you get a nasty hit from a crossbow for 14 points.  Illira's _scorching ray_ hits the same guard that shot her.  Guard 4 tumbles to where he is, and Guard 3 double-moves to where _he_ is.  The guard captain moves and presses himself against a pile of crates, out of sight.  He saved against Narine's _death urge_.

Kestral - 



Spoiler



Something's odd about the effect, but the captain is attempting to _fabricate_ away the support struts of the office you're standing on to make a barrier across the back exit.  He will be done doing so at the end of his next turn.



Any questions?


----------



## Zerth (Nov 5, 2004)

*Illira -- 52/58 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira steps closer to guard #5 (5' step to J4) and swings at him twice with _Heaven's Edge. _Still dodging #5, unless she manages to strike him down, in which case she dodges the first enemy, who attacks her.

 DM:  



Spoiler



First attack: hit 32 (rolled a 19, confirm critical total result 15), damage 14 if not crit, add 15 to damage, if that was a crit (not likely - damn you, dice roller!). Second attack: hit 12 (probably a miss, roll 2d6+7 for me, if it was enough to hit).


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

"Everybody Move!  This floor is going to colapse!"  He then Jumps to attack the nearest guard.

OOC: Move to J2  Jump Check=36 Attack roll 22


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

Almost forgot.  Cagthail - 



Spoiler



Judging from their evident skill, you would say these guards are significantly better trained than you (i.e., they have a higher BAB).  It's only raw talent and specialized training as a duelist that's keeping you on equal footing for now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

*Narine switches to the power that gave her her title, and gives a smile as electricity crackles at her fingertips.  A bolt of lightning flashes out, lashing for the fop, or as many of his men as she can get if he's hiding.*

OOC - _death urge_ lasts two rounds, so the fop has to save again.  Wild surging an energy bolt for 11d6 points of electricity damage (36), and a Ref save DC 23 for half.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC - Narine, I think I owe you two stun checks for _wild surge_.  15%?


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 6, 2004)

*Mathilde  HP: 54/54, AC:  17, Saves:  Fort-6/Ref-8/Will-9*

A crash echoes through the room and something (someone) vaguely resembling an elephant with two trunks steps in brandishing a very large mace.  The newcomer bellows "*Adinal!*" in a scared female voice.  When she notices Adinal missing, she turns to the alleged Droman guards and charges, bellowing her anger.

Mathilde strides angrily past Kestrel humming a Loxo war song very loudly, stomps over and/or through the rubble and crates in front of her, narrowly missing stepping on Illira and finally coming to a stop in front of one of the guards (4), eyeing him menacingly. (DM:  This will happen on her initiative of 11 as long as she isn't dead first. Damage to crate 1:  15 [wow!], damage to crate 2:  10



Spoiler



Rushed Intimidate check for Mathilde:  13.  Bah!


  )


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 6, 2004)

*HP 44/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 14, Will 5.*

If Cagthail is suffering from the elemental torment he will just try to get rid of all its remains. If not, he moves after the backing guards and makes an attack against #1.

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception checks: Do they seem distracted by armor (15), How good are they at tumbling (20), Do they have more elemental clusters (21). AoOs to disarm them (20 and 12). Reflex save to get rid of elemental cluster remains (32). I didn't roll for attacking the guard as it doesn't seem likely that it'll happen.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 7, 2004)

After Feiran hears the shout from Kestrel, she moves in the direction that he moves in naturally assuming that he moves to safety.  After her move, Feiran uses _Tullius's effacious nostrum_.



Spoiler



She heals for 10 damage this round and 23 pts a minute later.  Can I assume that when Mathilde charged in so did Terak and Eron?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 7, 2004)

Feiran - 



Spoiler



Yes, but you'll have to give me their actions.  They'll just be attacking the nearest person with a weapon out until you can command them to attack someone in particular.

Also, note that the _nostrum_ doesn't heal damage as soon as it is used; it turns lethal damage into nonlethal damage.  Of course that's what _all_ healing spells do under my house rules.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> OOC - Narine, I think I owe you two stun checks for _wild surge_.  15%?



  Kelleris, I rolled for my energy bolt damage, it's in the above post.  I also rolled for both of my wild surges, and I passed both, results are here:  http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Narine#132748


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 7, 2004)

Right.  Interesting percentile-die-rolling method.  I take it you want to do the wild surge checks instead of me?  It doesn't matter to me, but I had already rolled them (a 20 and a 21).


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 8, 2004)

Illira 21
Kestral 13
Guards 11
Adinal 9
Cagthail 7
Feiran 7
Captain 4
Narine 3
Flaming Warehouse 1

Illira, you step forward and lash out at the guard that's been harrying you.  Your first blow is a hit, blunted by his armor but painful nevertheless, but the second swings wide as he scrambles up from his firing position.

(OOC - 



Spoiler



One hit, for 14 damage, but I guess you already knew that


.)

Kestrel steadies himself after his rapid leap from the second-floor balustrade, and lunges into an attack sequence against the guard standing in front of him.  In a rapid flurry of blows, he manages to draw blood twice, including once nasty cut across the guard's upraised forearm.

(OOC - 



Spoiler



A hit and a critical.  I rolled for you under your name, so you can check it out there.  I'm never doing _that_ again.   


 )

Now that the battle has been fully joined, it is evident that the guards have no intention of backing down, and they counterattack in kind.  The guard standing off against Kestrel draws a heavy mace and attacks with marked ferocity, momentarily disturbing his placid exterior.  His mace slams against your spear, upraised in defense, and forces it back awkwardly against your chest.  The pair of guards fighting Cagthail move backwards cautiously, reaching for their belts as they do so.  Cagthail lashes out as they pull something from under their cloaks; one guard dodges away nimbly, while the other finds the item swiped from his hands.  As it falls, you get a good look at it - it appears to be a knot of twisted-together putty, of five different colors.  It's obviously a weapon from the look on the guard's face.  When it hits the ground between Cagthail and the guard, there's a muffled whump sound as it discharges.  Multicolored streamers of deadly energy spin out from it, tracing lines of pain across both Cagthail and the guard before the cluster burns out.  A moment later, Cagthail is struck again by a similar alchemical device, to similar painful effects.  The guard Illira has attacked takes a rapid step backward before discharging his weapon at her again, evidently hoping that the superior punch of the crossbow will put her down without too much more trouble.  His hopes prove not entirely unfounded as the bolt rips through her armor and passes cleanly through the flesh below.  Fortunately, no vital organs seem to have been struck, or at least no immediately vital ones.  As he steps away from your blade, crouching dowm slightly, another guard steps forward and fires over his shoulder.  Mercifully, both of his attacks are wide of the mark.

(OOC: 



Spoiler



Kestral - You take 5 points of lethal damage and 2 points of nonlethal damage from the blow


.)

(Cagthail - 



Spoiler



You take 2 acid, 3 electricity, 1 fire, and 5 sonic damage.  The guard also takes that, plus 5 points of cold damage.  The second cluster deals 2 acid, 3 electricity, 4 fire, and 3 sonic damage.  All told, you take 23 damage of various energy types, counting cold resistance


.)

(Illira - 



Spoiler



Sorry.  I was expecting not to do much to you, but I rolled a double 20 for the first guard's second attack.  26 points of damage from it.   


 )

ADINAL TIME HOP ROUNDS REMAINING: 1.

As everyone shifts to find a position to throw themselves at each other again from, a large and loud elephantine creature enters the room, followed by a tiger and an angry-looking owl.  They look upset.  Mathilde crashes across the room, glowering down at the man who dared to shoot at the friends of her beloved.  He doesn't seem too perturbed, though, despite the piles of crates-into-rubble that accompanied her entrance.  Terak and Eron move closer to Feiran; Terak looks extremely caghed-in in the constricting quarters, and stalks forward, while Eron simply flies up to alight on Feiran's shoulder.  Feiran follows Kestrel's route and leaps down from the second floor to the highest pile of crates she can reach.  She lands badly, however, and wrenches her ankle a bit.

(OOC: Phew!  Gettin' crowded in here!  Feiran - You take 2 points of falling damage.  Trust me, it's better than the alternative.)

You hear maniacal laughter from the captain, still lurking behind a sizable pile of crates.  Suddenly, he breaks out from hiding, dashing across the room toward the office, which has begun to shiver alarmingly.  Mathilde and Illira take swipes at him as he passes, but his speed and the surprise value of his...  unorthodox tactics...  mean that they fail to connect.  As he passes under the support strust holding up the office, a deep bass thrumming fills the air.

Suddenly, the wooden supports and several nearby crates explode into flinders, slicing through the air like knives headed for the alley door.  The office, no longer held above the ground floor by anything more than a whole lot of hoping, collapses in on itself with a terrific crash, burying the unfortunate captain beneath itself.  A hail of debris at ground-level pelts Mathilde and Terak, brusing and cutting them, but it is Narine who suffers the most damage.  Unable to react quickly enough to get off the second floor, she is thrown forward and lands in a heap at Terak's feet.  He growls menacingly at her as she comes back to full awareness, after being temporarily stunned by the fall.

(OOC: 



Spoiler



Mathilde - 5 points of damage


.)

(Terak - 



Spoiler



6 points of damage


.)

(Narine - 



Spoiler



7 points of damage, and you are prone in Terak's square(s).


)

In the aftermath of the crash, anyone who cares to look can see that some kind of jury-rigged barricade is blocking your way out, formed by a nightmarish conglomeration of wooden shards the length of a human arm and a reconstituted mass of the green webbing that was on the former stairs.  It looks remarkably sturdy, as well as remarkably dense.  At this point, the wall (away from the collapse) is looking like the easiest means of egress to the alleyway.

Narine stands up, brushes herself off, and looks furious before unleashing the blast of lightning she had meant for the guard captain (now lost under the pile of rubble).  Scrambling past Terak (who takes a light nip at her, unsure if she is friend or foe), she moves to stand beside Illira, and blasts the two guards firing at her ally.  The bolt, so white it hurts to look at, arcs across the room.  The guards throw themselves to the side and avoid the worst of it, but grimaces of pain and spasming muscles are evident.

(OOC: 



Spoiler



Guard 5 saved, and guard 3 didn't


.)

Finally making itself heard, the crackle of flames rises above the clamor of battle.  Illira, you can feel the heat coming off the pile of crates and assorted rubbish you are standing next to.  It will likely flare up high enough to hurt next round.

(OOC: The lower-case f's on the map are the fire, of course.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

OOC - Yes please.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, all edited.  Jolmo, I'll answer your questions tomorrow.  That's enough typing for one night.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 8, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder 5 lethal/2 subdual*

Kestral continues to attack the guard in a flurry of blinding strikes.

OOC 4 attacks for a total of 25 damage or 40, if 26 is a hit.

You sure you don't want to roll for me?  I rolled a 2 to confirm my crit.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 8, 2004)

Cagthail - One Perception check is free of charge, but all three will cost you a move action as you try to get a good luck and process the information.  They're all high enough to get you some kind of useful information, though not necessarily every pertinent bit of info.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 8, 2004)

*Illira, 26/58 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira hobbles as the bolt pierces her armor. The sharp pain almost makes her drop the sword, but gritting her teeth she looks up again. The glow in her eyes intensifies as she stares at the guards. "You will pay for that," she hisses pressing the attack on guard #5. Taking a 5' step to K5, before attacking. Dodging anyone, who attacks her first.

 DM: 



Spoiler



Using 3 BAB with Power Attack. First attack, 28 (roll 18, confirm crit result 19.). Damage 21, if crit add 17 more. Second attack, 15 (must be a miss.).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 9, 2004)

*HP=12/47; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8; AC=18; Stabilization pts=200/225*

_This is not going well.  At least Terak is here._ 

Wincing slightly, Feiran looks relieved to see that her Terak and Eron are here.  She says:  "Terak activate device: _guantlet's of the iron ogre_, and attack guard 3."

After Feiran gives the order to Terak, she goes into full defensive.

DM-



Spoiler



Terak does a full attack action agianst the guard.  His attack rolls are also under Feiran with a note.  Damage: claws=27, damage: bite=13



Terak- HP=43/49, Fort=8, Ref=8, Will=3; AC=21; STR=32


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 9, 2004)

{OOC: Cagthail's turn from last round:}

As Cagthail winces in pain from the alchemical attack he has been subjected to, he catches a glimpse of the equipment the guards keep under their cloak, ready for use.  You see one more elemental cluster, a tanglefoot bag, and a stone marked with a rune you don't recognize.

Turning you attention to the poor isolated soul in front of you, you join in on Kestrel's attack, lashing his cloak to tatters as you try to wear down his defenses.  This guy's almost taken enough damage to drop _you_, and he still seems game for a fight.  Does that shake your confidence?


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 10, 2004)

*HP 21/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 14, Will 5.*

Cagthail speaks up to the guards even while continuing his attack. "This has gone on for long enough, your foolish leader has fallen along with one of your own. Stand down now, and leave in peace. Know that, whatever your captain's fancies might have told him, we have done nothing illegal to call for this attack."

OOC: 



Spoiler



If guard #4 doesn't fall to Kestral's and my attacks, no mention of him would be made of course. (And my confidence would be shaken indeed.  )

Actions, in order of preference:
1) Attack #4 until he falls. (0, 1, or 2 half-actions).
2) Move to E2, or some similar square if #2 has moved away. (1 MA)
3) Attack #2. (1 SA)
(Either you roll for me or you let me know which happens so I'll do it.)

If #4 hurts me badly, I might have to reconsider the last two.

Diplomacy 9 (natural 1, sigh), Intimidate 11, Bluff 20 (As he isn't sure whether they are actually innocent)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

*Narine casts about for the quickest exit route, and then tries to blast the nearest guard that may interfere into a handy wall or pile of debris.*

[OOC - Wild surging an _electrical energy push_ for 15 points of damage.  Reflex half, DC 24.  15% for surge check.  23 to hit with the ray.]


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 13, 2004)

{OOC: Check out the OOC thread after this.  In light of the amount of time this is taking (i.e., much more than I think it should), I will be changing how combat rounds are handled.}

Illira 21
Kestral 13
Guards 11
(Adinal 9)
Cagthail 7
Feiran 7
Terak (Eron) 6
Mathilde 6
(Captain 4)
Narine 3
Flaming Warehouse 1

Illira, eyes burning like infernal gems, savagely attacks the guard who has wounded her.  Heaven's edge comes whistling down on the guard's shoulder, crumpling the armor there with a painful screech of metal on metal.  He gasps momentarily at the wound, and you can hear a slight grunt of pain whenever he moves his arm.

(OOC: 21 damage.  He's pretty badly hurt, but not out of the fight yet.)

Kestral, meanwhile, is doing his level best to finish off another guard.  With a series of heavy blows, you manage to put him on his last legs.  There's a bit of strength left in him, but with Cagthail and the elephant girl standing behind you, you doubt that will last much longer.

(OOC: While you are using a weapon in two hands, Kestral, you are not using it as a two-handed weapon, so you don't get strength-and-a-half for damage.  This reduced your damage by 8 points, but still pretty nasty.  I'm sorry I didn't catch it earlier.)

Rallying momentarily from the abuse, the guard staggers past Kestrel with a single lurching step, even as Kestral attempts to land the decisive blow.  He leana against the wall, still defiant, with his weapon at the ready and raised to parry any further attacks.  The two unarmed guards that Cagthail had dealt with earlier, seeing the plight of their fellow, produce tanglefoot bags from their belts and hurl them at him.  With a wet splorch, Cagthail finds himself practically entombed in the stringy green substance, although he does manage to avoid the embarassment of being glued to the floor.  Across the room, the guard Illira wounded drops his crossbow and lunges at her with his mace, favoring his wounded arm.  He lands a blow, but Illira is so enraged that she hardly seems to notice.  The guard behind him, meanwhile, steps backwards and draws a bead on Narine, clearly wanting to avoid any future lightning-related unpleasantness.

(OOC: Cagthail, they both hit you, but you made the saves to avoid being glued to the floor.  The second one was exactly the DC of 15, though.  Illira takes 9 lethal damage and 2 nonlethal damage.)

ADINAL TIME HOP COUNTER: 0 (ACTS NORMALLY NEXT ROUND)

Cagthail moves to press his attack on the most wounded of the guards before issuing his ultimatum to the whole lot of them. In a stunning display of swordsmanship, made somewhat less stunning by the webbing of slime hampering his attacks, Cagthail hammers through the guard's upraised mace, and virtually runs him through.  The guard collapses against the wall, conscious, but on his last legs. 

(OOC: I really need to stop rolling for you guys...  poor NPCs...      Anyway, you got one natural 20 for 9 points enough of damage, enough to put the guard in disabled territory.)

At Feiran's signal, the large tiger who is a newcomer to the fight bounds to the top of a nearby pile of crates and slinks along them, before coming to a momentary stop baring his fangs at the offending guard below.

(OOC: Since guard 3 moved, Terak doesn't get an attack this round.  He'll be able to make a full attack next round with pounce, however.  Terak is the strange mass of Ts and ts on the map, atop two D-size piles of crates.)

Mathilde, seemingly stupefied by the confusion, is very slow to attack.  She swings her mace down toward the guard in front of her, but he quails from her giant mace and avoids the attack through sheer luck.

(OOC: Rolled under "Adinal", you slow, slow person.    )

Narine looks about for the nearest exit, but doesn't spot one.  As far as you know, the exit to the bar is still intact, but it's all the way over _there_ and you are all the way _here_.  Well, there's always the hard way...
With a snap of thunder, a bolt of energy arcs around Narine's fingers at the same time that a bolt of crossbow springs from the weapon of the guard who has been waiting for just this event.  The bolt darts across the room and snags Narine's leg on its way past.  It seems to hit with much less force than you were expecting, but the damage is still enough to cause Narine's lightning attack to dissipate.

(OOC: Narine takes 9 damage from the attack.  I rolled a Concentration check for you, and got a 4.      Sorry.  Also, a question about the 15%.  I take it you want me to roll it?  Also, does wild surge kick in if the effect is disrupted?)

The fire in the center of the warehouse continues to worsen, crackling over the din of battle.  There seems to be something not-entirely-flammable in there as well, because it's putting off a huge amount of choking black smoke, further obscuring events.

(OOC: It's basically a half-strength pyrotechnics at this point.  Everyone within 20 feet of the little fs make a Fortitude save to avoid suffering a -2 penalty on Strength and Dexterity.  Everyone in the area also has concealment.)

(OOC: I think that's everything.  Also, since rounds are actually more-or-less simultaneous affairs, I'm letting everyone demand surrender or whatever you want to do, along the lines of what Cagthail said, if you so choose.  Lowering your weapons will give a -2 penalty to your first attack next round, but a +2 bonus on any checks made to convince them to stop trying to kill/capture you.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2004)

I didn't use str 1.5.  It's str 18 from surge, for +4, +2 specialization, +1 enhancement on primary attacks from magic.

Fort save 14

Also Kestral should be at 4 lethal, 1 non-lethal as per his planar touchstone ability.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 13, 2004)

*Illira, 13/56 hp (2 non-lethal), AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira is too enraged to hear Cagthail speak and she feels blood coursing in her veins like never before. She's never been this badly injured in her life - nor this angry. She feels an unresistable urge to strike down the guard in front of her. Frighteningly, she somehow enjoys the thought of hurting the guard very much. She continues to swing away at #5 with _Heaven's Edge_. The girl is also too distracted to notice a sinister laughter echoing inside her head... 

 If Illira strikes #5 down, she takes a 5' step forward (where #5 was).

 DM: 



Spoiler



First attack, 27 to hit, damage 12. Second, 19 to hit - a miss, because 19 failed to confirm a crit on the last round. Damn Displacement, work for me next time!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder 3 lethal*

Lowering his weapon momentarily, Kestral points out the fire to everyone "I suggest we leave this battle to another time.  There is no reason for us to die, like your captain."  Regardless, of the guards answer, Kestral then jumps/tumbles toward the exit.


OOC:Jump 23, Tumble 26

diplomacy to convince guards to leave 16


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

*Narine fumbles in her belt pouch until her fingers close about a particular stone.  Clutching it as well as Dros' hand, she looks for the exit into the alleyway.  If she can get just a glimpse of it, she activates the stone, appearing there in an instant.*

[OOC - Using my power stone of _psionic dimension door_ with the intention of using an _energy push_ or _energy bolt_ to blast a path clear to the exit for the others next round.]


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

{OOC: I will post the guard's actions tomorrow...  er, when I wake up tomorrow.  Probably won't be the morning.      This is your last chance to say something before the guards get to go, so if you have any faith in diplomacy, it's now or never.}


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

{Isida, Narine might want to aim for the bar exit instead of the alley exit.  The Alleyway door is covered by the remains of the second level of the warehouse and 30 cubic feet of _fabricated_ barrier.}

Kestral bounds across the room, away from the guards and away from the fire, leaping over obstructions in his haste.  Though winded from his surge and a coughing a bit from the smoke, he makes it almost to the bar exit in no time.

{Forgot weapon specialization.  This is what I get for second guessing people (myself and you).  Added the damage to the guard, it makes him one point away from unconsciousness instead of a half-dozen or so.}

Illira's attacks pay off in her reckless attack, and she scores a hit.

{I guess you already knew that, eh?}


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

{OOC: No takers?  Well, then.  Also, don't forget those Fort saves!  Pretty much everyone's in range of the smoke cloud.}

Guard's turn:

There is a moment of silence as the guards quickly consider breaking off the engagement.  After a long moment, the silence is broken by the most injured of the guards.

"Heh.  And why not?  We should probably be digging captain out of the rubble over there anyway."  He spits out a bit of blood, and then continues.  "That bastard was just bowing to outside pressures anyway.  His ambitions will get one of us killed someday."  He grins, nastily because of the blood in his mouth, and says, "Call off your berserker and we'll part amicably."

Trusting that you won't take any offensive actions, since you proposed the cease-fire, the guards move to remedy the plight of their captain.  Guard 4 draws a potion vial from his belt and drinks it down, relieving the worst of his wounds.  The two unarmed guards move forward, and collect their weapons before joining their fellow.

The guards attempting to fend off Illira are having a hard time of it.  She drives the guard in front of her back with a savage attack, and they both recoil from her assault, thinking of a way to stop her long enough for her obvious rage to subside.  The answer is, of course, the same thing that is making Cagthail's life difficult: they produce the heavy bags of goo from their belts and lob them at Illira, from short range.

The tanglefoot bags both appear to strike true, covering Illira with sticky green slime.  It is unsure for a moment whether or not she has been glued to the floor, though that would perhaps be best for everyone.

{OOC: They both hit, and beat _displacement_.  Maybe you should start rolling the _displacement_ effects instead of me?  You get to roll the Reflex save(s), of course.  Dunno if you want to be glued to the floor or not, but don't forget the Dex penalty on the second save.}

{The map up to now is below.}


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 14, 2004)

{This is Adinal's first round back, and he gets his full normal actions.  I will rule that he heard the conversation between Cagthail, Kestral, and the guards, but not much else.  Don't take so long this time, eh?    }


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 14, 2004)

OOC - Bar exit is ok.  Narine just wants a way out.  Her Fort save was a miserable 4.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 14, 2004)

*Illira, 13/56 (2 non-lethal), AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +4 (-2 entangled), Will +7*

Illira gets covered by the sticky substance, but she manages to wriggle herself enough not to get glued to the floor (Two made Ref saves, 19 & 23). Being slowed by the goo makes her calm a bit, enough for her to be able to think straight again.

_Ohh, how it hurts. What was I doing?_

 She realizes it's better to retreat from the burning warehouse as the guards seem to be also backing off. She speaks words of magic and moves towards the closest exit with best possible speed. She's moving almost unnaturally fast despite being covered in sticky glue.

 DM:  



Spoiler



Casting _Expeditious Retreat_, then 30' move (halved from 60' because of entanglement) towards the exit, that looks like it's easiest to reach (I'm not sure, what it is, but perhaps Illira does). Fortitude save against smoke and heat was 15.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Nov 15, 2004)

DM:  



Spoiler



Sense motive to see if the guards will really let us go:  26



Adinal quickly answers the guard.  "An intelligent choice for all our sakes, peacekeeper.  Thank you for your wisdom."  He notices that Mathilde has entered the fray and shakes his head saying, "Mathilde, leave that man alone."  Mathilde looks ecstatic at seeing Adinal and wrenches her mace out of the floor.  She walks to join Adinal at his side.

(OOC:  This part depends on Adinal's Sense Motive in spoilertext above.  If he believes the guards will let us go, he Time Hops both the barrier in front of the door AND as much of the rubble as possible and says, "I hope that makes up for some of the trouble we've caused you." before leaving through the now-open back way.  If he does not believe the guards will let us go, he only Time Hops the barrier and says, "I am sorry for your trouble and wish you Godspeed in rescuing your Captain.  Goodbye.", before attempting to leave.)

(OOC:  P.S - Sorry for taking so damned long.  Hectic week.  Bad grades recieved, helping mom work out a party and several hours of playing X-Men Legends. )


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 15, 2004)

*HP 21/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 10, Will 5.*

"Glad to see you're reasonable." Cagthail says with a wary smile, while shaving away the goo sticking to him. "What's the deal with your captain anyways? He doesn't seem to fit in with the rest of you." As he finishes talking, it can be seen that he has not managed to scrape away enough to be fully mobile yet. The smoke does not seem distracting in the slightest to him, but he does seem to be getting winded after the battle.

Assuming their friendliness continues, he will cut away the last pieces of the goo and move over towards the exit where the others are gathering, asking "I don't suppose any of you have a talent for healing?"

OOC: Damage to goo: 28, Fortitude save: 30 (natural 20).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 16, 2004)

_I really must remember to give them crystalline earplugs.  At least I'm not dead.  Now for the captain..._ 

Feiran surveys the situation.

She then begins to speak in the general direction of the guardsmen:  "What external pressure?  And more importantly who sent you?"

As an after thought Feiran says, "Terak, don't attack and come to me.  Eron, my Big Bird, come to me.  Where did Grax get off to?  Here Little Guy, to me."

OOC- DWZ, does that mean the fire is gone?


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 17, 2004)

{Darn, let a whole day and then some go by.  Sorry, I've been feeling out of it all day.     I don't think I missed anything, but I may have.  If so, just drop me a post in OOC.  Bleh.}

{Wow, Isida, when Narine blows a check or save, she doesn't fool around!    }

Illira 21
Kestral 13
Guards 11
(Adinal 9)
Cagthail 7
Feiran 7
Terak (Eron) 6
Mathilde 6
(Captain 4)
Narine 3
Flaming Warehouse 1

After the guards retrieve their gear (apparently they are as wary of betrayal as you are), they set to, moving quickly to excavate their captain before he dies or the flames consume the warehouse.

One of eerily-similar guards replies to your questions, periodically interrupting her speech with grunts of exertion as a particularly large beam or other weight demands to be moved.  "Political appointment.  Some friends high up in some organization that matters.  Eergh.  And no, that twit just collected whoever was hanging around the...  ooph...  guard station at the moment.  You guys are lucky this isn't a proper detachment."

{Adinal - 



Spoiler



You're pretty sure the guards are telling the truth.  A few rounds are all that it would have taken for the flames to break up the fight anyway, and they are clearly not willing to die for their "captain."


}

Feiran approaches one of the guards, who is standing and directing his fellows in a terse voice.  "He was standing there when the platform fell...  We don't know, but he was gloating the whole...  Quick, help Kelvres with that bit, Morillis!  Captains have some discretion with how they work in their precinct" - something he clearly is not enthused with - "he sent himself..."  A low moan comes from the heaps of rubbish around you, and the guard focuses his attention on that, urging the others on and directing their work.  He is coughing almost as much as he is talking now, though.

The smoke in the place continues to thicken, and you can barely see more than a half-dozen feet ahead of you.  Covering her mouth against the fumes, Illira makes her way through the warehouse (to I7), greatly hampered by the low visibility, obstructed terrain, and alchemical sludge.

Narine, meanwhile, is almost overcome with nausea.  Digging a crystal out of her pocket, she activates it and moves herself and Dros across the warehouse to the clear(er) air on the other side.  She has a good view of the proceedings from this angle, although the smoke will make diirecting any spells a tricky business.

{Any way you can fake a Knowledge(architecture and engineering) check, to see where best to aim your spells to control the fire or knock obstructions out of the way?  You can try something anyway, of course, as an intelligent person and experienced caster.  The only difference is that I'll highlight some potential spots if you can fake it somehow or roll a really good Int check.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 17, 2004)

DM- 



Spoiler



Feiran got an architecture and engineering check result of 19.  What do I know?


----------



## Zerth (Nov 17, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira isn't interested in chatting with the guards. She makes way towards the closest exit taking a double move, if it helps.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Narine waves for the others to come her way, electricity crackling at her hands to warn the guards not to get near her.*

"Come on everyone!  I'd like to leave before getting roasted alive!" she calls.

[OOC - Just calling to the others, subtly threatening the guards with electrocution of they do something stupid.]


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 18, 2004)

{Okay, we're in loose initiative order here, from the last round.  It doesn't matter what order you do things in, but put them in 6-second bites.}

Narine - They seem determined to dig out their captain and get the heck out of here.  Only if you guys are still around will they resume the battle.

Illira - You make it most of the way to the door, although the smoke has made you downright ill.  You can see Kestral and Narine already there, ready to go, but Feiran and Adinal are MIA.

Feiran - 



Spoiler



Other than that this fire will roast you in about 2-3 rounds, and that it is now taking up almost the entire center of the warehouse, you can't tell much.



Adinal, Cagthail, and Feiran - 



Spoiler



Make DC 17 Fort saves against -4 to Str and Con and 1d6 points of fire damage.  That goes for cohorts and critters too, of course.



{Normally, I would post a map at this point, but I doubt anyone can see that well.  Just picture a crowded warehouse, full of billowing, black, greasy smoke, and think of your relative position in it.  Most of you can see very little.  Not that I don't _have_ an up-to-date map, I'm just not showing it to you.}

The following people need a round's worth of actions:
Adinal (plus Mathilde)
Feiran (plus animals)


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 18, 2004)

*HP 18/56, AC 19, Fort 8, Ref 12, Will 5.*

Cagthail makes his way over to the others, scraping of the last of the restraining goo as he walks. He comes out of the thick smoke coughing and with a few new burns after having stumbled too close to the fire.

OOC: 



Spoiler



fort save: 13, fire damage: 3, Stat penalties: Str -6, Dex -2, Con -4. Maybe that's more than 6 seconds, but he'll keep walking until he's there then.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder 4 lethal 1 non-lethal*

Kestral activates his touchstone while waiting anxiously for Illiria to make who way out.  As well as his new acqaintances.  "This way people!"  He shouts to give them an idea of the doors location.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 19, 2004)

DM- 



Spoiler



Feiran rolled a 16.  And for the record, that sucks  Terak rolled a 16 as well, which also sucks.  Eron rolled an 8. Grax rolled a 10.  This is far past funny...



Feiran is feeling decidedly ill.  And she notices that Eron is looking a little singed around the feathers, and Grax is two shakes from panicking.

Feiran begins to give orders to her animals:  Grax, buddy, climb and go out the window.  Eron fly out the window.      

Feiran hops onto Terak and directs him toward Kestrel's voice while keeping low to Terak's flank.

_This is by far the worst...Oh so very aggravating.  _


----------



## Zerth (Nov 19, 2004)

*Illira 13/58 hp (17 non-lethal)*

Illira joins the others at the exit. The smoke has made her eyes watery and she coughs repeatedly for swallowing some it.

"Adinal, where is Adinal?" she asks with genuine worry in her voice. She is too weak and ill to do more than move outside along with the others.

Once outside, she drinks a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_. 15 lethal damage turned to non-lethal.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 21, 2004)

{OOC: Adinal will be written out for the time being, as he has not replied to my earlier e-mail.  However, he is welcome to simply walk up, scorched and with blackened lungs, if he feels the need to do so.  Now for some DMly sleight of hand:}

Feiran is making a lot of noise, very little of it comforting-sounding, but the rest of you have gathered at the bar exit from the warehouse proper.  Narine feels a call in her mind from Adinal:

_Bloody nightmarish situation.  I will get out as best I can, meet at the Sheets to the Wind tavern in the Lighthouse District.  I will meet you if possible, otherwise...  Just keep it safe._

{Feiran, you are almost out of the fire.  Terak takes 17 fire damage, and you take 4, but he is successfully clearing the way.  I had better see an alarmingly high Handle Animal check to guide him to the exit, however.}

As you peer anxiously through the smoke, you hear something behind you.  Turning, you see a rather handsome-looking half-elf standing there, gazing upon you with sky-blue eyes.  He wears noble's robes of the finest make, and has a mandolin slung over one shoulder.  He carries no visible weapons.

"I believe this is yours," he says, handing a matte-black medallion to the Kestral (who is nearest the door).  With that cryptic comment, the half-elven stranger pushes past you and heads into the bank of fumes.  He apparently does not care to explain how he came into possession of Adinal's most carefully-kept possession, why he happens to be here, now, or what he is doing heading into such peril.  He refuses to listen to any queries, and does not appear to care if you attempt to grab him.

{OOC: Out of initiative order entirely, now, since everyone but Feiran and Adinal's out.  Adinal was the main reason I was sticking to 6-second increments, since his situation was the diciest.}


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 22, 2004)

*Stabilization pts=190/225; HP=20*

At this point, Feiran is cursing herself, her companions new and old, and the proxies.  She's hacking and gagging, and spitting up mucus.  Terak is also looking green around the gills.  But in all this misery and hacking and general cursing, Feiran activates the _wheedling stone_  and whispers her orders to Terak interspersed with words of love:  Terak, keep going that way.  And you're getting a big slab of red, dripping meat still mooing or baa-ing.  Whatever you want.  Just keep going buddy.  Just keep going.

_Heironeous, Obad-Hai, Ehlonna, I didn't mean any of it.  If you see me through this, I'll visit your respective shrines._ 

DM- Feiran got a 28 on her handle animal check.  A 14 to orient myself to the exit and a 1 for a random roll.


Terak- 26/49 HP


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2004)

*Narine will try to meet the others, and hustles them off away from the burning building.*

"Adinal is going to meet us at the Sheets to the Wind tavern in the Lighthouse district.  And I don't know about the rest of you, but let's get some distance between us and this scene of disaster before some other authorities show up, hmm?" Narine suggests.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 22, 2004)

Just in time for a resounding crash to echo through the warehouse from something in the smoke cloud, Feiran reappears, clutching Terak's flanks.  She looks pretty bad herself, but Terak looks worse - parts of his fur are still smoldering.

{Our spoiler tags have vanished!      Well, Feiran takes another 4 fire damage, and Terak takes 13.  He's also on fire, just a bit, so a full-round DC 15 Reflex save is in order, barring some other, more creative method of fire-dousing.}


----------



## Zerth (Nov 22, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira's attention is focused completely on the amulet, once the mysterious half-elf gives it to Kestral. She is about to ask again, where Adinal is, when Narine speaks and answers it for her. She still doesn't understand, what's going on, but Narine's suggestion sounds like a good idea.

 "Yes, let's go away from here. Anyone know, where that tavern is?"


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 22, 2004)

"Who was that?" Cagthail says in surprise after meeting the half-elf at the edge of the thick smoke, but then quickly adds "Ah, nevermind now, if he wants to head in there let's just get out of here ourselves for now. A tavern can't be so hard to find, even in this oversized city."

ooc: We're standing by the exit to the bar, right? If so, I'd like to know what it looks like in there.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 22, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

OOC:Can I assume Kestral is full, now that we are out of combat?


IC: Kestral takes the medallion, with a frown.  He recognizes neither the man or the medallion.  So he is momentarilly in shock, while the man makes his escape.  Seeing everyone but Adinal make it out of the fire, and his telepathic message.  He asks "does anyone have healing?  I see not everyone was as lucky as myself"


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 23, 2004)

*Stabilization pts= 140/225*

Noticing that she is finally out of the burning warehouse and that her big buddy is on fire, she hastily and gracelessly rolls off of Terak.  Terak also happens to notice that he is on fire and is understandably distressed.  Mustering as much strength as she can, Feiran pushes an already teetering Terak to get him to try to put out the fire.  She also assist him by using her cloak to put out the fire.

After all this, Feiran injects Terak and herself with _Tullius's effacious nostrum_.

DM-



Spoiler



Terak rolled a 14 ref.  Feiran rolled a 18 to assist, which is a +2 for an assist, yes?.  So the result is 16, right?  Since we are basically out of initiative order, I rolled for multiple times for Terak, is cured for: 14, 12, and 11.  Feiran is cured for: 13 and 16.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 23, 2004)

As all of you, relative newcomers to the town, wonder where this tavern might be, Cagthail opens the door to the bar, and inside you can see...  Well, not a whole lot, really.  The bar's former patrons apparently knew when the getting was good, and have long since gotten.  The windows are smashed, letting in rain from the streets, and smashed glasses and splintered wooden plates are scattered everywhere.

Picking her way through the wreckage, however, is an armed female elf, whose gear is similar to that of the guards you clashed with briefly inside.  She has not noticed you yet.

Feiran: 



Spoiler



You manage to put out Terak, but you only have time for two nostrums before you have to deal with the newcomer.



Kestral: 



Spoiler



Yeah, you only need a few rounds, and you have that much time.


----------



## Jolmo (Nov 24, 2004)

"Another one, she'd better not cause any trouble" Cagthail grumbles to his companions.

Cagthail strides purposefully through the bar, signalling for the others to follow. When he passes the elven guard, he says "They might need your help in there."

With a cut running across his arm, the remains of the restricting goo littering his body, and all the elements seeming to have ravaged across him, there is no hiding that he has been in a battle. Hopefully, with the others around him, the elf will be sensible enough to ignore that. Either way, he has no intention of stopping.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 24, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira is still weak from the injuries she sustained in the fight, but follows Cagthail as asked.

 When Illira sees the elf, she gazes right in the guard's eyes with her glowing eyes. To back up Cagthail's words, she speaks, "Listen to him - you better stay out of our way."

 Her companions can't see her eyes, which are the most intimidating part, but even her voice sounds different. That is not the bright voice of a young girl, they've heard so far. There is something very scary about it.

DM: 



Spoiler



Intimidate the guard to let them pass. Result 33.


----------



## Kelleris (Nov 29, 2004)

{Something you should know.}


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2004)

kestral is somewhat nonplused at his companions change.  "Are you alright Illira?"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 30, 2004)

*Illira*

Illira turns to look at Kestral, eys still glowing very intensively. "No! I'm not okay! I'm hurt and ...so angry." Suddenly she realizes it's Kestral, her trusted friend, and she shoudn't be yelling at him. "Oh, I'm sorry. I-, I just don't know, what's happening to me. We'll talk about this later. Let's leave this place now."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 2, 2004)

_Hmmm...another one? _ 

DM-



Spoiler



Knowledge nobility and royalty-19.  Is the female half-elf someone important or just another guard?


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 8, 2004)

Update on my situation.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 10, 2004)

{Back!  You may celebrate.    }

You all turn and glower at the half-elf, in no mood for more conflict.  Disdaindully, she sniffs at you and says, "Do you really think I'd try to haul in the whole lot of you by myself?  Not likely.  I'm just trying to find my squad after going on a wild goose chase for your teleporting friend.  I suppose they're in there?"  Without really waiting for your answer she continues to make her way to the warehouse, while extracting something small and shiny from one of her belt pouches.

Feiran - 



Spoiler



Sorry, a 19 doesn't get you the full roster of the Guard.  Sorry.   



{OOC: Can I get a quick post of some kind from everyone today?  I just want to take roll and make sure I haven't lost anyone over the hiatus.}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

*Narine rolls her eyes, and then gives a significant look at the others.*

"Shall we get going?  We do have places to be, after all," she points out with a toss of her head.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 10, 2004)

Illira nods to Narine's suggestion and is ready to move out.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 10, 2004)

*Hp 18/56*

"Yeah, time to leave." He says in agreement with Narine, but continues to Feiran, "Was that some kind of healing item you used earlier? You can use it on me as well? I don't know what devilry was in those orbs, but whatever it was, it hit me hard."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 12, 2004)

Feiran stops doting on Terak for a minute and snaps her fingers as if she had just had a Eureka! moment.  "By the Orb!  Thank you for reminding me, Cagthail.  Yes, it is a healing supplement of sorts.  And of course I will help you."

"But what I truly mean to give you is this,"  Feiran pulls out four pairs of what appears to be crystalline earplugs.

"These are crystalline earplugs,"   she points to Eron, the bird, and continues,  "He can emit a sonic blast of sorts that can hurt you.  These earplugs will negate the high frequency damage, but you'll still hear the sound.  I almost gave the order for Eron to use this ability in there, but I caught myself and remembered that you did not have these yet.  Please wear them."

She gives each of them the earplugs.

DM-



Spoiler



Cagthail:  First roll-14 points initially converted, 28 points converted later.  Second roll- 10 points initially converted, 28 points converted a minute later.  Feiran uses the doses that she would have used as well for herself and Terak if the half-elf had not appeared.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 12, 2004)

Cagthail takes a pair of earplugs in hand and looks them over.

"Ah, that helped" he says after she injects him.

ooc: 



Spoiler



Mad Hatter, what does the earplugs look like? Big and ugly or small and unnoticeable when worn? And just out of curiosity, what form does the nostrum have? It's in some kind of syringe?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC response for, Jolmo.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 13, 2004)

As you all hasten away from the warehouse (now burning quite merrily) and into the city, it quickly becomes apparent that there are two usual responses from Droman citizens to people in your dilapidated condition: studied aversion and bald-faced curiosity.  Neither makes you especially comfortable, given your recent tussle with the authorities, your ignorance of the location of your destination, and your status as a newcomer to the town.

What are your characters' plans, everybody?  You are currently walking through the twisting streets of a somewhat-rundown market quarter, but are attracting increasing attention.  Some of the citizenry apparently have nothing better to do than follow you around and see what happens next, in fact, though for now they are remaining at (what they consider to be) a safe distance.

Note:  A few minutes will likely pass, so everyone can go ahead and remove any converted nonlethal damage they've suffered.  Also, don't forget the reserve rules; you're battered (and even wounded), but you can still pull something off if you need to.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 13, 2004)

Illira feels lost in the huge city and gladly follows anyone, who takes the lead and directs them just somewhere else. She doesn't like the attention the battered group is getting from the locals and tries to hide behind her companions or sticks close to Kestral, even if it doesn't really help much to avoid the curious looks at her direction.

 At least the amulet is safe. But for how long?


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 14, 2004)

"OK, you, come here," Cagthail says, pointing at a random boy in the gawking crowd, "if you're gonna follow us around, you might as well give us some directions."

He looks around at the rest of the onlookers and says: "The rest of you... I'd suggest you find something better to do. That'd be safer for all of us." He looks a few of them threateningly in the eyes before turning back to the one he spoke to first, once again motioning him closer.

DM-



Spoiler



Intimidate 23


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC: Just to check, Jolmo, are you attemtping to intimidate both the boy and the crowd, or just the crowd?


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC - Both I guess, should I have rolled separately for them? Got a 20 for the boy if so.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 15, 2004)

Your unasked-for escort melts away to some extent, although you can still feel eyes on you.  The boy walks forward, with his eyes downcast.

He looks to be nothing more than a common street urchin, unwashed and dressed in oddly bright second-hand clothes.

"What do you want of me, sir?" he asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

*Narine leans in close to Cagthail to whisper to him.*

"Sheets to the Wind tavern, Lighthouse District, that's where we need to go," she murmurs.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 15, 2004)

Cagthail nods to Narine and looks around once more, making sure that no one is close enough to overhear, before speaking slowly and silently to the boy.

"We need you to show us to a tavern in the Lighthouse District. Sheets to the wind is its name, you know of it? You'll have a goldpiece if you get us there."

OOC - There's also a post in the OOC thread in case you missed it Kelleris.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 17, 2004)

The rain starts to intensify, and the shadows of the sheets of falling water almost dampen the neon-white of the sky.  The bystanders take the opportunity to flee for cover from the damp; it's hard to tell whether you've frightened them off, or whether they've just decided you're not interesting enough to merit a real soaking.

In any case, the boy dashes past you, either eager to get out of the rain or eager simply to lose you.  In a flash, he's little more than a shadow against the burgeoning storm, and you'll have to run after him to keep up.

If you want to apprehend the kid, make an AoO.  If you want to follow him, just make a Perception check.  For every person you want to keep track of in addition to the kid, your Perception check has a cumulative -2 penalty.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 17, 2004)

Cagthail snaps out, moving only his arm, to stop the boy from running away. He looks the boy in the eyes, not threatening him, but showing him that he is serious.

"Now, tell me, the way, to the Lighthouse District."

After the boy responds, Cagthail looks around at the others, seeing if any of them have any advice. If he got a reasonable answer, Cagthail plans to let the boy go unless anyone suggests otherwise.

DM: 



Spoiler



AoO: 32, I assume that's enough.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 18, 2004)

Illira does not interfere in any way. She just hopes they can get moving as soon as possible.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 18, 2004)

(OOC: Are you trying to tell me something, Zerth?    Sorry, combination of moving back home and wrestling with a dial-up connection is making it hard to keep up.  I'll see what I can do about it.)

The kid struggles against your grip for a moment before giving up and staring up at you with baleful eyes.  After a moment, he points at part of the skyline; you can just make out the outline of something tower-shaped somewhere a good ways off.  "You'll 'ave to hire a tout, sir.  I never go over that way.  I could rustle one up if you'd just let me go."

"That won't be necessary, kid, I can provide these gentlepersons their directions."  You turn towards the speaker and see, standing under an alcove, a woman dressed in white robes, cut to allow for freedom of movement and what she obviously considers just the right amount of exposure.  She wears a rapier, prominently displayed on her right hip.  Her most startling feature, though, are eyes that look like drops of molten gold.  "My name's Kyra, and I'd be glad to help for a few gold."

Everybody make a Perception check, or any Knowledge checks you'd like relating to Kyra.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Narine looks at the woman curiously, a smile on her lips.*

_Well, that's a pretty one.  Wonder what she's looking for?  Us specifically, I shouldn't wonder, we made enough of a splash today.  Ah well, let someone else make the first move, I will look all the better in contrast._

OOC - Perception 32, Knowledge (psionics) 27


----------



## Zerth (Dec 18, 2004)

OOC: Oh no, Kelleris. Illira is feeling like that. I have no hurry 

 Illira notices especially the golden eyes. She stares at the stranger, but if the other woman looks back at her, she will quickly turn her gaze elsewhere. _Her eyes are different... Almost like mine. Who is she?

_DM: 



Spoiler



Knowledge (arcana) 18, Knowledge (planes) 15, Perception 1


.


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 19, 2004)

Narine - 



Spoiler



As the woman gestures toward the distant Lighthouse, you see some kind of marking on her left arm.  Possibly a tattoo of some kind.  You don't recognize her name or face as a psionic adept, though, so you don't have much to go on.



Illira - 



Spoiler



Some rain falls in your eyes, completely preventing you from seeing anything.      You search your memory, but you recall nothing about Kyra specifically, either in name or face.  The golden eyes could mean any number of things - sorcerous bloodline, aasimar, tiefling, and more.  There's no way to tell without more information.


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 19, 2004)

Cagthail releases the boy and turns toward the woman. He studies her for a few seconds before speaking. "Very well, we're going to the Lighthouse District."

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception: 16


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 20, 2004)

Cagthail - 



Spoiler



You look the women over as surrepitiously as you can, but you don't see anything out of the ordinary.  Something about her attitude bothers you, though.



"Anywhere in particular in the Lighthouse District?  The place is the size of a city back home where you're from."

Once she has an answer, she heads off through the rain, her metal-shod boots clicking on the cobbles.  She's moving just fast enough that you have to hurry a bit to keep up.

You'll be walking for a while.  Are there any precautions you want to take or anything you want to watch out for or do en route?


----------



## Jolmo (Dec 21, 2004)

"A tavern, Sheets to the Wind," Cagthail answers, "you know of it?"

As they walk through the city Cagthail stays close to her, trying to watch both her and the streets around them for anything suspicious.

"So you're a professional tout?" he asks after a while, and continues, "In case we need to find our way someplace else later, how would we find a tout to help us?"


----------



## Kelleris (Dec 22, 2004)

The rain just keeps coming down, and after 10 minutes of walking, all of you are quite thoroughly soaked.

"A professional?  No, more of a freelancer.  I just saw an interesting group, really, and spoke up.  Say, how much of a hurry are you lot in, anyway?"  She flashes Cagthail a quick smile.  "If you've got some spare cash, I can get you there in a _real_ hurry."

In response to Cagthail's later question, she says, "Well, I haven't had to use a tout in years and years, so I'm not sure.  But I'll get you where you're going, and the Beggar's Agency, well, they're always on the lookout.  Just make your wishes known and they'll dig someone up for you in a matter of minutes."

Post Sense Motive bonuses here for me if you want to make a roll vs. Kyra.  I'll be rolling them "behind the screen," of course.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

Illira is indeed curious and also suspicious. She keeps an eye on their guide, while they are moving through the city. (Sense Motive +0)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

"Well, not in _too_ much of a hurry.  People in a hurry don't get to see all the beautiful and terrible things about the city.  I'm sure you know all about them," Narine says with a winning smile at Kyra, utterly unselfconscious at the state of her soping wet clothes.  "Do you know of any place that we simply _must_ see while we're here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 23, 2004)

*Kestral Pathfinder*

Perception 16
Knowledge, Geography 16
Knowledge, the Planes 18


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 10, 2005)

Illira - 



Spoiler



Kyra and Narine seem to be hitting it off, to whatever degree their paranoia will allow.  Kyra strikes you as the same sort of person: flamboyant and decisive.  There doesn't seem to be any malevolence about her.



Kyra chuckles.  "Not sure what you're interested in, sirs and madams.  Remember, all I know is that you are exceptionally talented at drawing attention to yourselves and were recently in a bit of a scrape.  Matter of fact," she says with a meaningful look over her shoulder, "we're passing through a dull part of town at the moment, why don't you tell me a bit about yourselves?"

True to Kyra's words, you are currently striding quickly through a dense congeries of back alleys and dubious shortcuts.  You're hopelessly lost, but that seems to be par for the course so far.

{OOC: Please check out the OOC thread.  I'm trolling for suggestions.    }


----------



## Zerth (Jan 11, 2005)

Their new guide looks trustworthy enough, so Illira is willing to speak with her like the woman suggested. "I am originally from Tila'kun. This is my first time in Dromus and I have to say I've never seen anything like it. I mean, I knew some stories, but this city keeps amazing me again and again. It's so huge, that you don't realize it before you're actually here," Illira says as they are walking in the pouring rain.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 12, 2005)

_Who is this woman?  She seems...familiar almost.  Maybe I'v seen her only in passing, or maybe I heard something?  More than likely, I am only wishfully thinking.  _ 

DM- 



Spoiler



Feiran made a knowledge (nobility and royalty)= http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/DiceboxDB.asp?Page=Find&By=Name&Value=Feiran



Feiran calls Grax over to her and begins petting and talking with him.  But talking is such a funny word in this case because it seems as if Feiran is grunting and making various monkey-like noises.  This is odd because it doesn't happen often.  After she finishes "talking", Grax runs off to parts unknown.  Feiran looks into the the night an calls for Eron.  She pets and talk with him, which is to say she makes owl-like noises at him.  He flies off a distance.  She makes a move to stand closer to Terak and whispers terms of endearment to him.    

DM- 



Spoiler



Feiran activates speak with animals, since it devolves language centers she is grunting in an awesome display of monkey talk.  She commands Grax to mark areas that are not being battered by the rain.  Since it has to be away from the rain, it is in inaccessible, discreet, hard to notice places.  To Eron, she commands him to look for landmarks.  Feiran activates _intrusive mind link_ so that he can find her easily.  Grax will get a +2 to survival checks when renegotiating the area.  Eron will get regular survival checks so that Feiran doesn't get lost.  Eron survival checks: 6, 4, 15, 14


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 12, 2005)

Cagthail answers her after some hestitation, "I am Cagthail Minaesbart, from Caeldwyste. Neither I have been in your city for long, but still I fear we must leave it soon. We hope only to first meet a friend at the tavern I mentioned, and I think we should prefer a straight path there; he may be waiting already."


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 13, 2005)

Everyone can hear Eron hooting distinctly as he vanishes into the driving rain, but only Feiran can comminucate with him to find [sblock]that he has gotten a bit confused, distracted by the rain and the unfamiliar territory.  He'll probably need to meet up with you back home.[/sblock]

"Aw, you people take all the fun right out of the job!  Alright, then, let's pick it up a bit back there, people!  Move it!  Especially the monkey... "

True to her word, Kyra picks up the pace a bit, humming something tuneless under her breath.  "Well, still, there are a few things I can show them, stuff they should know..."

Glancing over her shoulder, Kyra raises her voice a bit to make sure she's heard over the rain.  She turns first to Illira, walking backwards and gesturing animatedly as she does so.  "Being from a sunspot like Tila'kun, you probably aren't used to the weather around here.  Not clear on the theory behind it, but Dromus's seasons haven't really settled down yet, the place being so new and all.  That's why we have the lightning rifts up there," she says, pointing, "they're actually areas of extreme air-dominance...  Okay, I'm not exactly sure where the rain comes from, but that's how these things work, right?  Confusing.

"There are four seasons, of course, corresponding to the dominant periods of the four elements.  They're pretty regular, don't skip around much.  It's Astrulayr right now, the season of air.  In a month or so, it'll start getting hotter, and fire-dominant, and that's Ingnifera.  Clever name, I know.  Starts getting cooler, and that's earth-dominant; the season of Lapidua.  The 'winter' around here is water-dominant, that's where the ice - buckets and buckets of ice - comes from.  That's the season of Gelundrus.  Astrulayr, Ingnifera, Lapidua, and Gelundrus.  Got it?"  She looks at Illira hopefully, while vainly trying to dredge the rainwater from her sodden hair.

Turning to Feiran, she continues.  "Well, apparently you're a bestiary keeper or something, though you apparently don't speak _human_ yet.  Keep trying, I'm sure it'll come to you eventually!"  She flashes a bright smile before continuing.  "Be aware while you're here that the local bosses pretty much have free run of animal regulation laws, and some of them can be pretty persnickety.  I already had to detour around Boss Perzuli's territory.  Ever since he was mauled by that druid a couple of years ago he's really had it out for anything rat-size or larger."  She snaps her fingers, remembering something.

"Oh, that reminds me.  There's a rookie mistake you should avoid, and that's messing with the rats.  You know the attunements you can get by, er, 'communing with the plane'?  Well, for some reason the rats just gobbled that stuff up.  I hear they actually eat the leftover planar matter after nasty storms.  We had a rain of partially animated body parts last Gelidus, but the remains practically disappeared over night.  Apparently the rats can get hungry.  Anyway, the upshot is that, well...  Heck, I can show you."  So saying, she draws a dagger from behind her and lobs into a nearby dark and dank corner - apparently her eyesight isn't impeded by her unusual eyes.  There's a distinct popping noise and a burst of rancid yellow flame from the corner, just large enough to make you wonder what was in there.  The smell is horrible, rotten eggs overeasy.  "See?  Exploding rats.  Rumor has it that some of them can breathe fire too, but who knows?," Kyra says, shrugging.  "So don't piss off the lesser creatures...  Actually that's just generally a good rule!"  A moment later, a slightly-singed monkey staggers out of the shadows, having picked a fight with the wrong rat at the wrong time.

Feiran:[sblock]Grax has taken 2 points of damage and you'll need to make a DC 20 Handle Animal check to make him keep up the marking.[/sblock]

"Hah!  I love this place," she cries, apparently being quite the enthusiastic tour guide.  Kyra shows no signs of remembering the thrown dagger as she resumes her rapid pace down the ally.  "Tourist attractions are all over, really," she continues, as if suddenly remembering Narine's original question.  "They come in two varieties, the seedy and the trendy.  The trendy ones are all near Khorvaire, that's where all the tourists an' such stay, and you shouldn't have any trouble finding _those_.  The seedy ones are more fun, though; heck, just down a ways thataway there's a side-street that's haunted by the ghost of a wizard who died way back during the War.  He gets confused easily, though, poor dear.  Name's L-something.  Lorth?  Legas?  Anyway.  The trick is to recognize the difference between seedy locals and trendy tourists, and then go where they go.  Takes a little practice, but just spend a few days wandering around and you'll have it down pat.

"Oh, we're almost there, too.  Sheets to the Wind, right?  Weird place.  Ship got run aground about a mile inland.  Never found out how that happened.  And what was a galleon doing on a lake anyway?  Well, here we are," she says, turning an abrupt corner onto a long, unpaved street.  Amid the usual storefronts and unidentified buildings you can indeed spot the looming shape of a mid-sized galleon through the rain.  "And that'll be 12 gold, 14 silver, and 37 copper, please!"


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 13, 2005)

Feiran ignores Kyra's barb and says:  I well know how antsy people around here get about animal companions.  Knowing the law is the first step in my never ending pursuit to avoid the law.  When I break the law, it will be for something more noble than because my owl performed a death from above on some random passerby.  And I'm actually not a keeper of a bestiary.  I work only with select classes of animals.  Rats are not what I call select classes of what I'm willing to deal with; mainly due to an incident involving an ancestor and his friends and a rat that belched fire and nearly burned down the place they happened to be at.

DM- [sblock] Handle Animal-30 [/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 13, 2005)

"Yes, the rain is something I need to get used to," Illira answers sweeping a lock of wet brown hair from her eyes. "But still it's only water and there's plenty of that in Tila'kun. Besides, I know a spell, that will dry all of us, when we have a roof on top our heads again," she adds rather casually, not really caring she just revealed she's a spellcaster also. The large sword on her back should speak for the other part.

 "Astrulayr, Ignifera, Lapidua and Gelundrus," she repeats after Kyra like a good student, when given the short lecture about the local weather cycles.

 Illira is disgusted by the smell the exploding rat leaves behind. _Yuck! Talk about a strange place. One thing's for sure - One does not get easily bored around here._

 When they finally reach the ship or rather the Inn, Illira reaches for her purse and pays her share of the price. "Thank you. That was fun and educational," she says turning already to her companions. "Well, shall we go, then? I've had enough rain for one day."


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 14, 2005)

Cagthail listens to her stories with some interest, he would have to return to explore this city more after this was done he decided.

When they reach their destination, he pays her 4 gold, a little more than his part of what she asked. "So, who's this for," he casts a quick glance up at the ship as he hands her the money, "the locals or the tourists?"

After hearing her answer, he wishes her a good day. He nods in response to Illira, and walks the last of the way to enter the tavern.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 16, 2005)

Kyra seems to sober up suddenly after receiving her pay.  As she speaks, she digs out coins and makes change for the money you gave her, leaving exactly 12 gold, 14 silver, and 37 copper in her outstretched hand.

"Well, mostly tourists, too clean cut and half of them aren't even carrying weapons.  And the wenches...  Well, you'll see.  But then, well, it always depends on who you know, doesn't it?"  Recovering from whatever cloud had passed over her, she gives you a wink (of indeterminate meaning) and turns to leave.

As you turn back to the Sheets to the Wind tavern and approach it, you notice that you seem to have lost your attendant crowd of admirers.  Most of the alchemical gunk and blood has washed off in the downpour, so you look only merely disreputable, rather than actively dangerous.

As you approach, you can see more of the place.  It appears to have been converted into a three-level common area, with the second floor taking the form of a balcony above the ground floor.  The former deck of the ship makes up the third floor, though there are only a few patrons there, hiding from the rain under canvas umbrellas or disks of magical force.  The Sheets is bustling with activity, from the silk-clad patrons of the upper booths to the raucously-shouting regulars on the ground floor.

A wench in a bizarre, alarmingly piratical get-up approaches you, clearly intent on taking your orders and finding a place to seat you.  The experience is a strange one - this nautically-themed place is unlike any drinking establishment you've seen back home.  The look on the wench's face is one you're quite familiar with, though; it's the look of someone who wants to get rid of you as soon as possible.  At least _she's_ not armed...


----------



## Zerth (Jan 16, 2005)

Illira looks around and then at the approaching wench as they move closer to the Inn.
_
 A pirate themed Inn. Not a bad idea. That serving woman *really* looks like a crumpy pirate. I wonder, if it's just for the show..._


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 17, 2005)

At first when stepping in, Cagthail scans the people he can see, looking for Adinal or anyone who seems to take much note of their entrance. Not immediately seeing Adinal, he gives the wench a smile, "we'll be seated where we can see the entrance, we're expecting someone to meet us here." As she looks for their orders, he says, "I bet you have some drink to go with your theme here, bring me something piratey."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

*Narine looks rather fascinated by Kyra's animated conversation, and hangs on to her words, occasionally flashing her a brilliant smile.  If it's possible, she tries to catch her before she leaves.*

"You've been so helpful to us all, I don't suppose there's a place where we could meet again if we're in need of your... services?" she asks with a toss of her wet head.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 19, 2005)

Narine:
[sblock]As the others walk out onto the main street, you turn to Kyra and pose your question.  She gives you a strange look, as though she is unsure of your intentions, or what services you might require, especially since you already know how to find another tout.  She runs her fingers through her hair, shaking some of the water loose in rivulets, and says, "well, I'll be around.  This whole area is my stomping ground, so I'm sure we'll run into each other if you put the word out out.  Hrm.  Well..."  She shakes her head.  "I must be off, however."

{OOC: What exactly did you have in mind there?  Skill check please, if there's an easy one it would be.}[/sblock]

You are led deeper into the Sheets by the waitress, and she deposits you in a far booth without bothering to take any orders aside from those you volunteer.  At Cagthail's request, she seats you partially facing the entrance, albeit all the way across the place.  It is evident that you aren't going to be able to hear what's going on around here either, due to the merriment of the other patrons.  You might want to scan the crowd {Perception or Sense Motive}, or strike up a conversation {Diplomacy/Intimidate/Bluff}, or hop up on the stage {feeling Perform-y?}, or look for famous faces {any Knowledge}.  All you _have_ to do at the moment, though, is wait.

{OOC: C'mon Demon, the suspense is killing us.  You in or out?  Oh, and some other stuff.  Someone remind me who has the amulet - Cagthail?}


----------



## Zerth (Jan 19, 2005)

Illira sits down quietly and waits anxiously for Adinal to arrive like he promised. She sticks close to Kestral, who she knows carries the amulet, which she so eagerly wants to protect. She does follow the comings and goings inside the tavern from time to time, just in case.

 (OOC: The amulet was given to Kestral, who was closest to the door at the time.)

 DM:



Spoiler



Perception check 18.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jan 20, 2005)

Spoiler



DM:  Rolled a Disguise check (27) to avoid being recognized by anyone who may be following me.  I am adopting the guise of an 'adventuring sort' of regular at the Sheets to the Wind, Winston "Bart" Bartleby.  He is known as a harmless drunk around the tavern.



A man dressed in dirty traveler's clothing lurches towards your booth and drunkenly attempts to pull himself a chair that he may sit with you.  He yanks on a chair-back belonging to a patron and hastily apologizes, almost spilling his drink.  Finding a free chair, he spins it around so it's back is to your booth and straddles it.

With a silly looking grin on his face that extends even to his eyes, the man whispers, "Is it safe?"

(OOC:  Dear Lord that was a long hiatus.  Sorry guys, first I had problems with classes, then other stuff came up and I just kinda forgot about the game.  But I think I'll be back for good this time.  Else Kelleris can just stab me as a plot point.  )


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking suspiciously at the newcomer, Cagthail seems taken aback by his words. Then he realises who it must be, takes a closer look and smiles welcomely at their lost employer.

"Ad-," he begins, then realises that the name might not be safe. "I feared we wouldn't find you again. The item's safe," he looks for confirmation from Kestral, "but this place might not be. We had to hire a guide to show us here, and if they could find you at that other place I don't doubt they could track us all here. It might take them some time to organise again, but we shouldn't stay here long."

OOC: Glad to see you back with us


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 24, 2005)

A comely (piratey) bar wench approaches you, and plops down a mug of frothy lime-green (!) grog in front of each of you.  "Something piratey; I'll be back to take your orders in a few minutes."  She heads off, without having apparently heard anything that registered in her mind.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Narine:
> [sblock]As the others walk out onto the main street, you turn to Kyra and pose your question.  She gives you a strange look, as though she is unsure of your intentions, or what services you might require, especially since you already know how to find another tout.  She runs her fingers through her hair, shaking some of the water loose in rivulets, and says, "well, I'll be around.  This whole area is my stomping ground, so I'm sure we'll run into each other if you put the word out out.  Hrm.  Well..."  She shakes her head.  "I must be off, however."
> 
> {OOC: What exactly did you have in mind there?  Skill check please, if there's an easy one it would be.}[/sblock]




DM:
[sblock]OOC - Narine did hear how to find other guides, she's asking how to find Kyra personally (she's just flirting).  Diplomacy of 8 (urg, rolled a one) if it helps any.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 24, 2005)

"About time you showed up," Illira says after realizing it's Adinal. "What are we going to do now?" she asks with genuine worry in her voice.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 27, 2005)

Narine: [sblock]Oh, okay then.  Well, considering the Diplomacy roll (ouch!), I think I'll let Kyra's reaction (somewhat confused and off-guard) stand.  OOC, though, you'll probably run into her again at some point (surprise!    ), so you'll get a chance to make up for the roll.  In any case, you could tell during the walking-and-talking portion of the feature that she at least considers you one of the more important people in the party, from the way she directed a large proportion of her comments in your direction.[/sblock]

The green grog in front of all of you is filling the air with an odd smell, like brimstone crossed with candy canes and cinnamon.

{OOC: I'm thinking I should just drop Kestral from the game via cosmic sneeze.  If I do that, who wants the amulet retconned to them?}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Narine and her servant follow the rest of the party into the tavern, Narine pouting slightly.  With a sigh, she shrugs and takes a sniff of the green grog.  Shruging slightly, she takes a swallow, and looks over at Adinal, to see how he would respond to Illira.

OOC - *waves hand in the air*  Ooo, ooo, me me!  I want the amulet.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 28, 2005)

_So he finally returns!_ 

Feiran tells Terak and Grax to wait outside.  

Once inside the tavern and given the nice green goo drink, she will also choose to wait for Adinal's response to  Illira.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC: The Amulet? It's MINE! My own. My preciousSSss... Oh, ignore that. Just me indicating Illira's also interested in keeping it safe... 

OOC: I hope it's a really bad case of Cosmic Sneeze, Kelleris. Illira's losing her best friend and now she's all alone in the cruel world of Dromus. Well, not ALL alone. There's a "guardian" demon watching over her. I guess the odds of Illira embracing her darker side just improved. No worries, I knew this might happen...


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 29, 2005)

Narine - [sblock]The bizarre acrid-sweet smell intensifies almost to the point of disgust as you raise the mug to your lips.  You take a swallow, and almost retch from the flavor.  There's alcohol in there somewhere, all right, but it's dominated by another taste entirely.  You find it hard to buy that this is a popular drink here; it's disgusting!  After you put the mug down, though, you notice something's changed.  The colors in room seem brighter, the sounds have taken on a hard edge, and the voices of your companions ring strangely, as though coming out of a deep well.  Shadows of unearthly colors spring into your peripheral vision just long enough for you to notice them before fading away.[/sblock]

{OOC: Hmm...  On second thought, I think I'll have Kestrel go off and visit a guy about a thing.  If rangerjohn doesn't show up anytime soon, I can just reintroduce him as an NPC if the opportunity arises.  Still need to redistribute the amulet, though.  Demon's out of the running since he wasn't even there, and Hatter doesn't seem particularly to want it, so I'll decide between Narine and Illira unless Jolmo perks up soon.  either way, things should be interesting...

Okay, time to send Demon an irate e-mail.    }


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 29, 2005)

Cagthail takes a swing of the grog while waiting for Adinal to speak.

ooc: I'll take the amulet if you send it my way...


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jan 29, 2005)

Continuing to grin like a lunatic, the man whispers further, "I wish we had more time to consider our options, but that last incident leads me to believe I may be under surveillance.  I do not know how many of my other guises may be compromised.  For all I know 'Bart' here", he indicates himself with a wildly gesturing thumb, "may already be lost.  The sheer amount of time I spent building him up..."  he sighs.  "But to more important matters.  If we must decide, then let us decide now.  I am in favor of a trip to Kelluna to visit the mad seer.  In my short life, I have learned one thing.  You can always trust a madman."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 30, 2005)

"We have to begin somewhere and I can't say why it couldn't be in Kelluna with the mad seer as well as anything else we discussed earlier," Illira says. "I am ready to follow you, Mr. Bart," she continues smiling ever so slightly at the thought of Adinal's new alter ego while watching how the others react to the prospect of going to Kelluna.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 30, 2005)

"That sounds fair enough..." Narine says distractedly, looking around her with wonder.  "You guys should try the grog, it's something else!"


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah, that reminds me.

Cagthail: [sblock]The bizarre acrid-sweet smell intensifies almost to the point of disgust as you raise the mug to your lips. You take a swallow, and almost retch from the flavor. There's alcohol in there somewhere, all right, but it's dominated by another taste entirely. You find it hard to buy that this is a popular drink here; it's disgusting! After you put the mug down, though, you notice something's changed. The colors in room seem brighter, the sounds have taken on a hard edge, and the voices of your companions ring strangely, as though coming out of a deep well. Shadows of unearthly colors spring into your peripheral vision just long enough for you to notice them before fading away.  After just a few moments, the strange effect goes away.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 30, 2005)

"Wou," Cagthail blinks twice after drinking the grog, glares suspiciously into his mug, and puts it away on the table. Then his mind seems to catch up on the conversation, letting him respond, "Yeah, how do we get there?"

After speaking, he habitually picks the mug back up again and takes another drink, then blinks again in surprise and puts it back down with a muttered "damn."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 30, 2005)

"Yuck. No thank you," Illira says looking at the green drink in front of her with disgust.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 31, 2005)

_Kelluna...this will be fun.  But then again, madmen always are.  _ 

Feiran is looking fairly smug at this point, but she quickly smooths her face to a more...neutral expression.

She begins to speak in hushed tones to the party:So, I'm hearing Kelluna?  I have no objections to any of the options I mentioned.  However, I feel it behooves me to caution you one last time.  This is an epic undertaking, not to be embarked upon lightly.  I really have no idea what conditions the Mad Proxy will extract from us.  So I guess we should be prepared for anything.  But it shall surely prove...more than a little fun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> _Kelluna...this will be fun.  But then again, madmen always are.  _
> 
> Feiran is looking fairly smug at this point, but she quickly smooths her face to a more...neutral expression.
> 
> She begins to speak in hushed tones to the party:So, I'm hearing Kelluna?  I have no objections to any of the options I mentioned.  However, I feel it behooves me to caution you one last time.  This is an epic undertaking, not to be embarked upon lightly.  I really have no idea what conditions the Mad Proxy will extract from us.  So I guess we should be prepared for anything.  But it shall surely prove...more than a little fun.



  "What kind of conditions?  Interesting ones of course!  Where's your sense of adventure?" Narine asks with a saucy smile.  "So, when do we leave?  Tonight or tomorrow?"


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Cagthail: [sblock]When you take the second sip of the grog, you get the same sensation again, but there is an accompanying feeling of power that comes along with it.  While it lasts, you feel a warmth inside that seems to whisper promises of victory and power to you.[/sblock]

You are all well aware that getting to Kelluna is relatively simply matter of heading to Khorvaire's Square and using the great portal there.  Well, that's the _easy_ way, at least...  There are some less direct ways, of course.

You also spot the pirate wench headed your way with a scroll that (you assume) holds the menu.  She seems determined to take your order, as some of the guests are starting to toss you weird glances for some reason.

Adinal: [sblock]You have no idea what this green stuff is.  It doesn't remind you of any Droman drinks, and you spend an inordinate amount of time in bars.[/sblock]

If anyone would like to make any checks or ask any (OOC or IC) questions, now's the time!  In particular, Narine might want to see what she can dredge up on this "mad Proxy," Zaerlklemnvis the Misbegotten.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

*Narine takes another sip of the grog, knowing the most vile drinks usually get better as you drink them, and ponders what she might know about her future Proxy...

OOC - Right, I'll take a check then.  Knowledge (psionics)?  Knowledge (what the heck)?


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a straight Int roll if you don't have Knowledge (local - Kelluna).

Narine: [sblock]You take another sip of the grog, your world still pleasantly colorful, and a new feeling blossoms in you.  You feel a sort of diffused warmth, not localized to any particular part of your body, and a hum that whispers of unreleased power.  It's like you've swallowed a well of energy, and it's flowing out of you into the scene around you.  Your vision sharpens, and your sense of taste becomes so acute that you can almost lick the taste of the grog out of the air.  It's an intensely pleasurable feeling.[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jan 31, 2005)

Spoiler



DM:  Spending 4 power points to mindlink (or re-mindlink) myself with the party.  For the next 70 minutes, they will be able to talk to me without vocalizing.  Concentration check to negate the Mental display (DC 15 + 1 {1st lvl power} = 16) : 20.  Bluff check for convincing fall out of chair:  21.  Intimidate check to make her go away and get me ma food:  17.



For a second, 'Bart's' facade drops (atleast from his eyes) as Adinal warily eyes his drink.  He closes his eyes for a second and when they re-open, you each hear in your head, "I know my liquor, and I don't recognize this stuff.  Please drink no more."

The crazed smile that never left 'Bart's' face through this past moment creeps back into Adinal's eyes and the 'Bart' facade returns.  Bart promptly attempts to spin around in his chair to face the serving wench, but only manages to fall completely out of it.  He somehow ends up on his back at her feet with the contents of his mug spilled all over the front of his shirt.  He appears to be distracted by the legs of the woman.

Suddenly his face quirks in a strange look of first confusion and then indignation as he realizes that a) he just lost his drink, and b) he is hungry.  In an extremely exaggerated 'pirate' voice he bellows, "Woman, I command ye to bring me some..."  At this Bart trails off as he tries to figure out what exactly it is he'd like to eat.  "...some...er...FOOD!  That's it!  And if you don't get me some this instant, I swear I'll bite yer foot clean off!"   To punctuate this, he lunges at her ankle, but misses and grabs a chairleg, which he gnaws on for approximately 3 seconds before realizing his mistake and getting shakily back in his chair.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Narine: [sblock]When Adinal/Bart spills his mug, your eyes involuntarily widen in surprise and... some other feeling.  As the green liquid pools on the floorboards, you can see wisps of argent color dancing off the surface.[/sblock]

The serving wench looks down at the wild-eyed cretin and grunts.  "Well, I'd better get something before he tries to eat one of the other customers."  She beats a hasty retreat.

Several nearby tables, who had already begun to stare, are giving your little party their undivided attention.

Feiran and Illira: [sblock]None of the other neaby tables have the strange drink you were given sitting in front of them, and indeed several other patrons are visibly wrinkling their noses at the aroma.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jan 31, 2005)

"Put that grog away!" Illira demands. "We were supposed to *avoid* drawing attention," she adds through gritted teeth while glancing around her. "Haven't you noticed noone else is drinking that stuff? I have a bad feeling. We better leave this place right now."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

*Narine pouts at Bart, and looks back into her grog, smiling broadly.*

"This is really good..."

OOC - Int check for Knowledge (Kelluna) 21.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a sense of adventure.  I just figured that I must emphasize the fine print on the scroll so to speak.  And I must agree with Illira and Adinal, this green goo looks none too appetizing.

Before Pirate Wench leaves, Feiran asks for a menu.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jan 31, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Adinal manifests Read Thoughts for 3 points (points left 37).

Note:  Read Thoughts
Telepathy [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Telepath 2
Display: Mental
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped emanation centered on you
Duration: Concentration, up to 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates; see text
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 3
You know the surface thoughts of the mind of any creature in the area that fails a Will save. A target that succeeds on its save is not affected by this manifestation of the power, even if it leaves the area and then reenters the area before the duration expires.
Creatures of animal intelligence have simple, instinctual thoughts that you can pick up. If you read the thoughts of a creature with an Intelligence of 26 or higher (and at least 10 points higher than your own Intelligence score), you are stunned for 1 round and the power ends. This power does not let you pinpoint the location of an affected mind if you don’t have line of sight to the subject.
Each round, you can turn to use this power in a new area. The power can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

Concentration check DC 17 to hide mental display: a whopping 30!  Concentration check to maintain power?:  21.  Bluff check to make my looking around for however long it takes to scan our general vicinity look natural:  27.  Psicraft check if you want it:  25 (lucky roll).  Disguise check if you want that as well:  24.  I hope that covered all my bases since you aren't around to ask.  Please note the stunning effect for high Ints and the Concentration requirement.[/sblock]

'Bart' settles himself down comfortably and closes his eyes again.  He opens them a second later and looks as if he's looking for either the wench or someone he's expecting.  The silly grin has returned to his face after his irate bellowing of a moment past.


----------



## Kelleris (Jan 31, 2005)

Narine: [sblock]You recall hearing mention of this Zaerlkemnvis Proxy, but always in connection to some lewd story concerning his/her/its conception.  The creature is said to be the offspring of a slaadi and a formian who fell in love (?) under unusual circumstances.  He (or whatever) represents the god Vaer'ki, a minor Power of madness.  Of course, he has a lot of time to pursue projects of his own, which he does with a strict sort of randomness.[/sblock]

Adinal: [sblock]A hubbub of voices rises in your mind, and you catch several wondering with ponderous solemnity what they should order, at least one person wondering how to make a move on the lady friend he's brought, and (what you expected) an ominous but vague form looming behind you.

Concentrating, you pluck the thoughts you're looking for from the morass of patrons: the departing wench, now weaving her way through the crowd and back to the kitchen to (presumably) fill your order.

_what a crazy bunch...   maybe they ll leave a tip...  can i take your order...   no that s too much to count on...  borgy did promise an extra bonus today though...   pirburg w ex scurv...   wonder why he looked so pleased with himself...  this bunch looks more promising...   i bet he s got some special crap  he wants us to put up with...  what a jerk...   ever since...   if i don t get..._

Her thoughts trail off as she leaves the area.[/sblock]

The wench departs hurriedly before Feiran can order a menu, weaving through the restaurant away from the one who just tried to gnaw her foot off.  Tried badly, but the effort was there.

Illira: [sblock]You get a sudden feeling of distaste for Narine, coming from somewhere outside yourself and notice that she seems _she's meddling with something beyond her ken_  quite out of it, her gaze lingering on seemingly insignificant things before flitting on to something else entirely.[/sblock]

Narine: [sblock]You know, you remember a little bit about this mysterious Proxy, but it would be so easy  to just wriggle a little hole through space and get a look yourself.  Not saying you have to, but it would be a cinch, like the snapping of a twig for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Jan 31, 2005)

Cagthail looks around, confirming that no one else seems to have the same drinks as them, then looks into the mug suspiciously again.

He looks up and around at the others, "well, if we know where we're going... We've drawn enough attention already I think?" He finishes in a questioning tone, and makes his meaning clear by slowly preparing to stand.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 2, 2005)

I take it from your silence that you want me to do something?  Well, okay, then, but first some spoiler-data for Adinal's Knowledge (local):

[sblock]Like I said, it's a long list.  Based on their usual M.O., there are several groups that you think are most likely to have a hand in pursuing the amulet.  Of course, none of this includes any unpredictable power blocs with their own agendas within each of these groups.  You are already familiar with the Guard from an earlier post, so they're not here.

The Tower Sorceire:  Has a reputation for ruthless pursuit of magical artifacts of any significant power, but is at least one-half nice guys.  This depends on what division they assign to the job, then.

Collection and Distribution: The mail room.  They sometimes get sent out to pick up packages, but this seems too important for them.  You-B-Screwed rating: 2.

Arcanomagical Assessment and Research: A sub-division of the R&D facilities responsible for looking at unexplained anomalies.  They are tasked with the occasional retrieval mission, but have no specific forces for such work.  Would likely employ mercenaries or summoned creatures if it comes to that.  You-B-Screwed rating: 6.

Arcane Lore and Object Retrieval Task-Force: You're heading into the ruthless end of the spectrum if you attract the attention of these guys.  They work "below the radar" of most arcanists, and have special authority from the Tower.  Worse, they're known to have cultivated friends on the city council, and can get away with surprisingly illegal activities.  You-B-Screwed rating: 8.

Special Retrieval Force:  Sometimes something the Tower wants just vanishes, and so does anyone connected with the thing in question.  These guys are responsible.  You have heard nothing substantial about these guys, but lots of disturbing rumors.  You-B-Screwed rating: 10.​
The FADACs: Always on the lookout for anything that can help in their quest against evil.  There's no real way to predict how they'll get involved, but their organizational structure is designed to snowball problems; any situation a member gets involved in rapidly draws more and more of their resources until the situation is resolved.  You-B-Screwed rating: starting as high as 7 depending on who gets involved, to a max of 9.

The Craftsman's Guild:  The Guild has as much clout as the Tower, but they work differently.  If you attract their attention, they will immediately respond with what they consider to be overwhelming (technological, political, physical) force.  If you cause enough damage there, they'll actually leave you alone, unless you make it personal.  The Guild has its fingers in too many pies to waste resources chasing any single goal.  You-B-Screwed rating: 7-9.

Local Bosses, Cults, Merchants, etc.: Depends, naturally.  You will almost certainly be tripping over any number of these if you try to make any move at all.  You-B-Screwed rating ranges from 3 to 7 or 8.  You need friends to stave off the inevitable surge of enemies you will acquire.  Or massive, overwhelming force.  Either way...

Unification Church:  Only if they get wind of a nonaffiliated divine artifact.  This has signs of being such, but you don't really know for sure.  They're more persistent than actively dangerous though, except that they have a lot of friends.  You-B-Screwed rating: 6, possibly higher if you needed an ally they can boot.

Zerivas the Reaper:  Picturesque name, huh?  This guy is something of a fixer, but mostly just a tomb raider and general bad guy.  He trades artifacts to the Proxies to assist in their interminable wars.  You-B-Screwed rating: 6.

The Seventh Guildmistress:  Remember her?  Her threat comes mostly from her influence on which division gets assigned the task of retrieving the Order's stolen property.  You don't have enough info to assess a You-B-Screwed rating.

Boss K'trask: A githyanki boss, and arms dealer on the side.  His territory's near where you were attacked at the warehouse, so he may have gotten wind of it somehow.  He's an attack-of-opportunity thug, but if he sees you wandering through his turf looking a little worn, it could go poorly.  You-B-Screwed rating: 5.

These are the most likely threats you can think of, plus whoever's behind that belligerent guard captain from before and whatever threats the others are bringing to the table.  You don't know off-plane groups all that well either, so anything you do outside Dromus is largely a different ballgame.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 3, 2005)

Still nothing?  Not even Adinal?  Alrighty then...

You stand up from thhe table and head out of the Sheets and back into the rain, brushing aside the pirate wench as you pass (she is carrying a platter of food, roasted mutton with fried potatoes from the looks of it).  Your sudden {erm} departure meets with essentially the same reaction as your sudden arrival: the bar patrons look you over cursorily, some with obvious curiosity, but nobody moves to do anything to you.  After having been in the Sheets to the Wind tavern for some time, you are feeling somewhat refreshed {i.e., you should be at full hp from your reserve pool, and remind me to make the next combat's descriptions slightly less gory - is Illira still punctured from earlier?}.

Anyway.  Once outside, you look up and down the street, still as deserted as before.  With something of an inward groan, you spot a mysterious cloaked and hooded figure, walking with a slight limp down the street towards you.  He exudes a vague aura of menace, though, and might be worth looking over {Perception checks, or whatever}.

Narine: [sblock]Decided not to take me up on my offer of newfound spellcasting abilities?  Well, you might have another chance...  This new guy seems to your enhanced vision to be trailing a mass of some string-like substance, floating up behind him and into vagueness.[/sblock]

{OOC: Sorry for the inconsistent posting, but I've hardly even been sleeping this week.  Stupid mixed-up semester, all of my tough weeks are right at the beginning.  well, at least I'm getting it out of my system, huh?    Do I complain a lot in these OOC posts?  Yes, yes I do.  I claim DM venting rights!    }


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]How could I slip through space and see for myself?  I'm rather confused as to how I could do that.  The link is to my rolls, so I'm not quite sure what I'm supposed to know...  But that does sound really interesting, and Narine would certainly be up for trying it.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 3, 2005)

Narine: [sblock]"_t would be so easy to just wriggle a little hole through space and get a look yourself. Not saying you have to, but it would be a cinch, like the snapping of a twig for you" is my ever-so-colorful way of saying that you're pretty sure you could manage a scrying spell (or effect, or whatever) if you wanted to.  You seem to have gotten some kind of magical charge from the grog that's awakened some latent talents.  Sorry to be so mysterious, it's the side I err on.[/sblock]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Narine will linger at the table, trying to see into other places, piercing space and planes to find the mad proxy they seek...  

OOC - Fun times!  I'll work with that!  [/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 3, 2005)

Cagthail stands observing the approaching stranger.

DM: [sblock]Perception 13, guess that won't give much, but was looking in particular for whether the limp is real and what he wears under the cloak.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Feb 3, 2005)

Illira is relieved once they have left the tavern. Even returning back to the rain doesn't dampen her spirit too much. Noticing the strange cloaked figure, however, might. _

Is that ...a beggar? I really hope this won't delay us much.

_(OOC: Illira used a healing potion after the last fight, so she's back to full hp. I must admit, I've lost track how many reserve points she has left.)


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 4, 2005)

{OOC: Okay, that last post was pretty bad.  I need to extend my rule of not DMing after midnight to posting...}

Narine: [sblock]Unsure of what to do, but feeling a burning compulsion to do whatever it is, you poke a finger out into the air over the table and wag it around idly.  Somewhat to your surprise, something in the air above the table rips, like tissue paper, forming a tiny tattered hole.  You can't see very far into it, but you can make out what appears to be a surface of black marble.[/sblock]

Feiran: [sblock]The last one out of the Sheets, you notice something odd: A tiny, almost translucent worm has fallen onto the table you have just vacated.  Narine is gazing idly into empty space, twiddling her finger around, and doesn't seem to have noticed the worm yet.  Nor, for that matter, has anyone else in the tavern.[/sblock]

Cagthail, Illira, and Adinal: [sblock]Silhouetted against the falling rain, the cloaked figure looks up, suddenly peering around for something.  He (?) stops where he is, about 30 feet away from the entrance to the Sheets; you can see now that his cloak is quite voluminous, and is dragging a furrow in the churned-up gray mud as he walks along.  Eventually, the figure's gaze settles on the Sheets.[/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock]The limp looks sincere, and it must be difficult for him to walk with the huge cloak; it looks large enough to hide an entire person in, and trails behind the figure in tatters.  In fact, you can't even make out any facial features from here.[/sblock]

Illira: [sblock]This newcomer doesn't carry himself like a beggar at all, though there is an aura of loss that hovers around him somehow.  Sweeping the street with your gaze {I took the liberty of making a Perception check}, you spy a small crowd of dirty-looking people huddled at the doors and alleys of the street, staring at you.[/sblock]

EDIT: Oh, I should mention - I'm trying to do roughly equal blocks of time in these, so I don't get lost too badly if things go on both inside and out, so iif your stuff looks incomplete, that's probably why.  Just drop me a spoiler block and tell me if there's anything in particular you want to do.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 5, 2005)

_I suddenly feel as though I have been in this position before, but that's impossible.  I must discover what this new...thing is indeed._ 

Feiran suppresses a shudder.  Not even she knows if it's because of glee or revulsion.  She frantically persuses her extensive knowledge to dreg up any bit of information; no matter how inconsequential it may seem.

DM- [sblock] Knowledge (Arcana):15 

Knowledge (Planes):33 

Knowledge (Nature):21 

Spellcraft:22[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 5, 2005)

Cagthail keeps observing the figure, trying to see what's hidden under the cloak.

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception: 25


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 5, 2005)

Cagthail: [sblock]You continue to observe the newcomer, looking over the gentle flutterings of the cloak in an attempt to discern some sort of pattern.  Holding your hand over your eyes to shield it from the rain you notice that the billowing of the cloak does not seem to be synchronized with the rainfall; it moves up and down and curls to the side seemingly without regard for the downward current of the rain or the movements of its wearer.  Perhaps the cloak is itself a magical device of some sort?

In any case, the tattered ribbons that, on closer inspection, comprise the cloak would make it very difficult to stow an edged or bludgeoning weapon in there without serious entanglement.  A light stabbing weapon or spellcasting of some sort is the only credible threat you can expect from this quarter.[/sblock]

Feiran: [sblock]The worm appears to be a probably harmless and certainly low-level outsider of some sort - the translucency seems due to a partial merger with Dromus or a coterminous plane.  Anything more would require testing.  It also doesn't seem to be intelligent, as it isn't doing anything but flopping around.  You doubt it needs anything in particular, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Feb 5, 2005)

"What do you think?" Illra asks Cagthail and Adinal, who also seem to be looking at the cloaked figure. "Doesn't look all dangerous to me, but something about that guy just gives me the creeps..."

OOC: Is the cloaked figure walking straight to us or just walking in our general direction?


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 5, 2005)

Illira: Feiran is actually inside at the moment, along with Narine.  Didn't catch that that wasn't in any of the unspoilered text.

The figure was walking directly down the street when you first spotted him, but turned towards you and starting walking in your direction, though not right at you.  S/he's stopped and is now looking at some point within the Sheets, as though s/he can see through the wall and has spotted something.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 6, 2005)

OOC: I meant to say Cagthail and Adinal. Previous post edited.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Narine: [sblock]Unsure of what to do, but feeling a burning compulsion to do whatever it is, you poke a finger out into the air over the table and wag it around idly.  Somewhat to your surprise, something in the air above the table rips, like tissue paper, forming a tiny tattered hole.  You can't see very far into it, but you can make out what appears to be a surface of black marble.[/sblock]



  DM: [sblock]Narine tries to expand the hole a bit, then puts her eye to it so she can look around on the other side.[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 6, 2005)

DM- [sblock] Die roller, don't fail me now!  Luck roll for the big ace pooma I'm tryin' to pull.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 6, 2005)

Cagthail responds to Illira, "Yes, The way that cloak is moving, there must be some magic in it... He is alone though", realising that he has been focusing too much on the lone man to actually be sure of that, Cagthail starts looking around to all sides while continuing, "so he couldn't give too much trouble."

"What's holding the others?", Cagthail complains, and casts another glance towards the entrance, hoping to see them.

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception 19, looking around for anything threatening


----------



## Zerth (Feb 7, 2005)

"That cloaked guy is not the only one interested in us. Look over there and there," Illira says to Cagthail and points at the nearby buildings. There are indeed many dirty-looking people staring at the party from their doors. "They might be just curious, but don't you think it's little odd they appeared just at the time we came back outside? Or maybe they recognized the cloaked guy... I'm gonna make sure noone is trying to sneak up on us," she adds and starts uttering words of arcane magic. Her eyes flash briefly and she scans the surroundings warily.

DM:



Spoiler



Illira casts _See Invisibility_.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 7, 2005)

Cagthail, Illira, and Adinal: [sblock]The cloaked one continues his vigil, unperturbed by your wary stares and concentrating totally upon the object of his attention.  Some of the haggard-looking people you spotted earlier are creeping from hiding, moving a little towards you and the shrouded figure.[/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock]Looking out over the street, your sharp eyes pick out far more of the rough-looking newcomers than Illira seems to have noticed.  The street is well-lit, but the rain and their shuffled, elusive movements makes it hard to get a precise count.  There could be anywhere from several dozen to a few hundred of the people congregating around you.  It looks like this just became the bad part of town, the upscale theme restaurant to your back notwithstanding.[/sblock]

Illira: [sblock] You whisper words of power, and your vision blurs briefly while the spell takes effect.  Blinking the effect away, you suddenly find yourself confronted by a lolling jaw full of fangs, hovering in the air in front of you and attached to a body like a twisted cord of muscle.  You startle for a moment, but from the shimmering edges of the maw realize that this being is actually on a coexistent plane (though you aren't sure which one), and not on the Prime.  (Spellcraft check)

Looking over the street, you see almost a dozen of the creatures swimming through the rain-smeared air, without any obvious goal or destination.  Fortunately, though, no more of the tattered figures appear.[/sblock]

Adinal: [sblock]No posts, so nothing for you.  If you post something I'll see if I can ret-con it in, if it makes sense.[/sblock]

Narine: [sblock] Putting your fingers up to the opening, you begin to wiggle and tear with abandon, gradually opening the tiny pinprick to a hole about 7 inches across.  Putting your eye up to the hole, you can make out some kind of black marble dias, of indeterminate location, upon which a strange creature rests, hidden in the gloomy room.  You can make out a centaur-like shape, with a squat and powerfully-muscled torso resting on a disproportionately slim and angular body.  As though noticing you, the creature shifts its weight, in a manner that confuses your eye.  The surrounding Sheets begins to lose its brilliant colors, and the traceries of power that filled the room begin to fade away.

You almost don't notice, though, because another vision is filling your window to another world: an enormous blue-and-red eye, blotting out the rest of the vision and riveting your attention for as long as you dare to gaze at it.  It doesn't blink, doesn't move at all, but eventually fills the entirety of the hole you have torn.  Your mind feels totally exposed unter the eye's gaze, as though your secrets were being exposed, and you feel rather than see it bulging out of the gap you created.  Suddenly, it blinks and vanishes, leaving the world of the Sheets as washed-out and dull as it was before you sampled the grog.[/sblock]

Feiran: [sblock] Looking around yourself frantically, your eyes come to rest on a mug of just the right sort - the sort with a lid.  You snatch it off the nearby table and grab a candle off of the wall.  You should be able to seal the mug with the wax, but you shouldn't chance turning it upside down in your pack.

Narine, meanwhile, continues to stare into space.  After a moment, though, she makes a small sound, very quiet and of indeterminate meaning/  Startled, you see that there now seems to be a strangely-seen bulbous something protruding out of the space above the table.  It is pressing against Narine's forehead with enough pressure to distort its outline slightly.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Feb 7, 2005)

Adinal and Cagthail notice, that Illira is startled by something soon after casting some spell. Soon she lets out a sigh of relief and a brief nervous laugh. _I never get used to what this spell can reveal. _

Illira gets even more worried as the cloaked figure keeps approaching along with ragged people. "I don't like this at all. I'm going back inside to take a look, what's taking them so long," she says to Adinal and Cagthail and goes back inside.

DM: 



Spoiler



Knowledge (planes) check 12 to identify the creature she just saw on some other plane.


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 7, 2005)

"Far too many," Cagthail says tensly after looking around, "There must be at least ten to every one of us, maybe even twice that. Adinal, can you still speak with those inside?"

DM: [sblock]Perception 27 to look for possible escape paths. Is it possible to go between some houses? Does the ship have a rounded bottom, so we could go under it? Are there people in all directions?[/sblock]OOC: Where is Kestral and the amulet now? And, as that may be where we are going, are the planar gates immediately open to all or do you need a warrant or something?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

_Fascinating..._ Narine thinks idly as the world snaps back to normal.  Realizing she's one of the few left here, she gets up abruptly and signals for Dros to follow.  Languidly she leaves the Three Sheets and looks for the others.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 7, 2005)

Illira: [sblock] You don't recognize these particular beasts, though they have a sinister air about them.  Then again, from what you've heard, they could be from any plane that's grown metaphysically proximate to this part of Dromus recently.  These planes tend to be more inhabited than the Ethereal that borders the more stable inner planes.

When you poke your head into the Sheets again, you see Feiran and Narine standing over the table you left, preoccupied with something.  The staff has started to wonder why you and your cohorts are blocking the entrance and one of them makes a move as though to get your attention.  It's only been a minute or two at most, however, so they aren't going to go out and throw you out or anything.[/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock]The Sheets is an ordinary fair-sized galley in most ways, but it came aground canted to the side, so there's a gap there you could use to make a getaway if you were dextrous enough.  You judge that you could make it through with little trouble, but you aren't sure about your recently-acquired party.  Likewise, there are a sufficient number of low-hanging protrusions that you could easily get up to a rooftop before the crowd could react, but (same problem) the others may not be able to make it.

The streets in this part of town are fairly straight, though only wide enough for two people shoulder-to-shoulder.  Your group could get bottled up in there pretty easily, but if you got through their line outpacing them in these streets would be a simple matter, though you would be running blind.  There's no way of telling how thin their ranks are or if they've got a leader who could coordinate any pursuit either.[/sblock]

Narine: [sblock] Oops, meant to say right out that the grog's effect was fading, but you already caught that.  Oh, and the hole you made is still open.  And Feiran seems to be fiddling with a mug over there as well, trying to scoop something you can't make out off the table.

If you leave the Sheets to the Wind, you'll see Illira, Adinal, and Cagthail standing right outside the door and staring at a cloaked form wrapped in a voluminous cloak made of tattered black strips, who is standing about 30 feet away and looking (seemingly through the wall) into the part of the Sheets you have just come from.  Cagthail appears to be looking the area over and paying particular attention to a bunch of grubby commoners who have congregated in the area.  You pass Illira on your way out, as well as several mildly puzzled staff members.[/sblock]

OOC - Just a few pointers.  The cloaked figure isn't moving at the moment, though the others are slowly creeping up to you.  It's still raining, which makes Perception checks a bit harder, and grants concealment.  The mud is deep and messy enough to make running a tricky proposition.

Kestral I'm cosmic sneezing - he had to go talk to a guy about a thing - and one of you is carrying the amulet.  It moved itself, though, so you won't know until you search your gear somehow, though I'll entertain Perception checks to notice the new arrival.

The larger trade gates are pretty much wide open as long as you can show proof that you can survive the conditions there.  Kelluna is one of the safest ones, though, at least as far as environment goes, so you are not required to reattune yourself to it before passing through the gate.  There is a brief checking process, though, so they may not take kindly to you hurling yourself through without so much as a comment.  Such behavior is punishable by a fine on the other side.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2005)

DM- [sblock]Yo, I forgot to list leather gloves on my sheet.  I think Feiran would have some.  Is that ok? [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 7, 2005)

Feiran: [sblock]As Narine stands up from the table and begins to walk away from you, you notice that the strange shape you noticed earlier has vanished.  Additionally, there is some kind of residue left behind on her forehead, as though something had touched her there - a slimy, oily spot.

And sure, gloves are fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 7, 2005)

_Great Aeson's ghost!  It's in her!  I moved too slow.  Oh well, this gives me an opportunity to study this odd occurence.  Discreetly, of course. I must keep an eye on her._ 

(Narine and Illira)[sblock]After Feiran has a sample of grog to take with her, she gets her scroll case.  She removes it's content of blank parchment, and places the worm inside of it.  With her newly acquired items she follows the path of Narine and the others.[/sblock]  (Adinal and DM)[sblock]When she is outside, she moves towards Adinal and begins to speak quietly to him:  Adinal, I believe Narine might be infested with a Far Realms parasite.  I saw a bulbous...transluscent...thing on her forehead as if it was trying to penetrate her skull.  It succeeded.  I know not if it truly is a parasite, but this is my guess.  She was also the only one to drink the grog, so I believe it to be the cause.  We must watch her closely.  I have a grog sample and a worm.  I also think that we should keep this to ourselves.  We wouldn't want to panic our friends now would we?  Also try to keep the amulet out of her hands.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 7, 2005)

Adinal: [sblock] You look the cloaked one over, but you don't recognize him or his gear (though I rolled a Knowledge (local) check for you).  If anything, he looks most like a stereotypical Far Realms boogeyman, though you seriously doubt any real creature of that sort would conform so neatly to the stereotype.

Oh, and I should also say, Hatter and I had an argument over whether she's metagaming or using her mad deduction skills here.  Just for background, talking openly about FR stuff is like chatting over the fence about witchcraft in Salem.  In fact, you would be well within your rights to turn her in, and if the stuff she's carrying now is from where she thinks it is, it'd be to the gallows for her by morning.  Adinal's had this stuff presented to him as the worst possible blight upon reality conceivable his whole life, though it's your call how much stuck.[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 8, 2005)

(OOC:  Sorry for taking so effing long.  I keep getting lazy and getting slammed by 'responsibility' things outside of this game.  So it's taking a while for me to get anything done.)

'Bart' comes out of his seemingly interminable reverie at Feiran's whisper and hisses at her mentally,

Feiran:[sblock]"DON'T speak of such things!  You risk much by even saying those words out loud.  But if Narine is in danger, perhaps it is worth the risk.  But in the future, ask me through a mindlink for pities sakes!"[/sblock]
He then faces the ragged-looking man ahead and mind-whispers to the entire party, "We should probably leave.  I would suggest we make haste to the portal in Khorvaire.  We can see about purchasing provisions and such there as well.  If we somehow lose track of each other, we should still be able to keep track of each other atleast for awhile through my mindlinks.  Try not to get separated."

DM: [sblock]Are any of these guys subject to my Thrallherd mental broadcast?  Also, can I have been concentrating on Read thoughts for all this time?  Minute/level if I was retroactively concentrating.  I'd like to know what this cloaked figure is thinking.  Perhaps one or two of the horde in front of us as well.[/sblock]

After his whisper, he continues to face the cloaked figure, as if thinking about something.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 8, 2005)

"Good. Let's get outta here," Illira says and waits anxiously for them to get going. She stares at Feiran and especially at Narine briefly and frowns.

 She then walks to Feiran. Feiran: 



Spoiler



"What happened in there? What took you so long? I'm worried, something's wrong with Narine. She's meddling with things she can't handle," Illira whispers.


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 8, 2005)

"Just trying to run past them might be risky in this mud. Maybe we can avoid them by going through there," Cagthail points at the gap left under the ship, "if you can handle some crawling. At least it's got some covering, so it shouldn't be too muddy."

"Any idea which direction Khorvaire is in, Adinal?"


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 8, 2005)

Before Adinal diverts his attention, Feiran whispers back: (Adinal) [sblock] I didn't exactly have the time for that; and it's important that we get it out of the way while the others are occupied.  This isn't something I can sit on, otherwise I would have. [/sblock]


After she hears Illira's words, Feiran responds: (Illira) [sblock] I'm not rightly sure what's going on; however, I would if you would keep an eye on Narine, that would help matters. [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 9, 2005)

Adinal: [sblock]You can maintain the Read Thoughts effect.  The crowd members are quasi-susceptible to your mental broadcast; they have a higher loyalty, but you can confuse them momentarily.  I'll give you an immediate action once per round to do an opposed Will save with one of them (if you feel you can ckeck often enough to do an intercept like that, otherwise just do it on your turn).  If you win, they're _slowed_ for that round.  Hopefully you can buy a little time that way, especially in areas where it gets more bottled-up than an open street.

Adinal scans the crowd in front of him, probing their mental defenses gently, looking for an opening.  When you turn to the boogeyman a wall of will rises up before you, black and impenetrable, the figure shrugging off your mental probe without effort.  The others are much more susceptible.  You get feelings of discouragement, of hunger, of fear from them, but everything is overridden by a reverence for the boogeyman, a reverence bordering on fear and rage.  They are uniformly straining to see what he will command of them.[/sblock]

Narine: [sblock] You can hear whispers passing from Feiran to Adinal from where they stand in front of you.  You can't make out what she's saying - and Adinal appears to have replied through the mindlink like a sensible person - but you catch your name in the words.

Also, you have gradually become aware of a wet, sticky spot on your forehead where the eye touched you.[/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock] Your ears, alert for trouble, find something suspicious from an unexpected quarter - a whispered conversation flowing from Feiran to Adinal and from Illira to Feiran and back again.  Go read the appropriate spoilers in posts 266, 269, and 271.

You aren't really familiar with this "far realm" of which Feiran speaks, but you have heard rumors of the Droman paranoia about this supposed place.  It's an occasional joke among Caelder nobles when their paranoia gets out of hand and a witch hunt ensues.  You've always heard it spoken of as one of the curious foibles of your neighbors, but Feiran's tone is one of deadly seriousness.[/sblock]

The moment seems frozen, briefly, as the cloaked one's gaze pans from the spot he was watching inside the Sheets and up to your party.  With seemingly languid slowness, the figure raises an appendage, obscured under the flailing tatters, and points at your party.

As though this was all they had been waiting for, the crowd, cautiously edging forward before, surges ahead with purpose, producing rusty knives and crude clubs from under their rags as they advance towards you.

Illira: [sblock] When the crowd moves forward, you notice that the other-planar creatures you noticed when you cast see invisibility are moving with greater agitation.  They still seem to have no specific purpose, but it is clear that they are sensitive to something happening on your plane. [/sblock]

Better go ahead and get initiative rolls now.  Since everyone has emerged from the Sheets, and you've all decided to make a break for it, everybody needs to roll.  The cloaked figure - henceforth "Boogeyman" - has a 16.  There are so many of the dirty crowd-folk that I'm simply going to have a clod of them go at 20, 15, 10, and 5.  A "clod" for this purpose will be 1d10 of the buggers close enough to do something, or more or less depending on what you do.

Due to the rain, the large number of opponents, and the general similarity between the opponents, nobody but the party and the cloaked figure will get their own square on the map.  You can take a move action to assess the area; a DC 15 Perception check will get you a much better sense of what's going on in that round.  A -15 makes it a free action, if you can hit DC 30 with your Perception bonus.

The ground is slick with mud, so any movement more difficult than taking one move action in a round requires a DC 10 Balance check.  Fail it and you lose the move action or take a -4 on the attack(s) you're making.  Fail by 5 or more and you lose the rest of your actions for the round and end up prone.

The rain imposes a 10% miss chance within five feet, and a 20% miss chance further out.  Perception penalties for distance are worsened to -1 per 5 feet as well (though this doesn't apply to the general-lookaround check I noted earlier).  The lighting is fine, though, so you don't need any special vision abilities to navigate.

Squeezing through the gap between the Sheets and the next building over is DC 15 for half speed, or 20 if you want to try to do it at full speed.  No Balance checks, though, as Cagthail pointed out.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 9, 2005)

OOC: I still think it would be better, if the DM rolled initiateves for everybody. Nevertheless, Illira is at 14.


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 9, 2005)

Initiative: 14


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

*Narine idly rubbed at her forehead, trying to get the sticky stuff off of her, and was about to mention the rather odd experience in the bar to Feiran and Adinal when things abruptly came to a head.  With a start, she jumps backward, and looks around for a place to get above ground.  If she can, she will run right up the wall of the Three Sheets tavern, getting to the roof if she can, or a balcony if she can't.  She also gives Dros a call to "Hide!"*

OOC - Initiative 20.  Movement of 45 feet, Narine will use her Up The Walls feet to get to the roof of the tavern if she can, or to a balcony, open window, or other kind of ledge if it's too tall.  She'll take a double move if necessary.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 10, 2005)

Zerth - Hm, yeah, I had forgotten.  Bad me!  To make up for it, anyone who's already rolled initiative will get a cookie, in the form of the best of two initiative rolls, one by me and one by you.  I shall handwave this as unusual preparedness prior to the start of combat.

So, then.  Initiatives:


Narine/Dros: 20
Mob 1: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Boogeyman: 16
Mob 2: 15
Illira: 14
Mob 3: 10
Mob 4: 5

Narine
You rub at your forehead for a bit, but the slimy spot doesn't seem to be rubbing off easily.  You can't tell if it is visible or not, or what it looks like.

Narine heads up to the top deck of the Sheets to the Wind, scrambling quickly up the improbable angle of the ship's hull with her mental talents.  Due to her enhanced speed, Narine makes it all the way up in time to get a clearer vantage on the whole area.  The slick wood poses something of a problem, but Narine makes it up without mishap.

[sblock] You startle the few diners on the top deck with your sudden appearance, but of more concern is the scene on the street below, where the mob, nonplussed by your sudden retreat, is moving to engage your group.  You still have a standard action.  Note that you have the option of scoping out the area from this higher vantage point.[/sblock]

Dros stares back up at you, unsure of how or where he should be hiding.  He wavers for a moment before ducking back into the Sheets.

Mob 1
Wide-eyed with rage, the crowd hurls themselves at you, seemingly without regard for their own safety, flailing indiscriminately with whatever they have in hand.  Cagthail and Adinal are the brunt of most of their flailing attacks, as the rest of you have just emerged from the Sheets.  Stepping backwards before the sudden fury of the mob, they each sustain a series of minor contusions and cuts, despite their best efforts, and Adinal catches a ringing blow from a club.  {Cagthail takes 9 damage, Adinal 11.)

The Illira and Feiran find their allies pushed back a little into them as the press of bodies smashes into them, and do not completely escape the massed crowd either. {Illira takes 7 damage, Feiran 6.}

In the rain and confusion, it's difficult to tell how many assailants there are, but since (I'm assuming) nobody has drawn a weapon yet, you are unable to take advantage of the crush of bodies.

{OOC: Ouch.  Bad time to max out the random number of moblings roll.}

Next up is Feiran, Adinal, and Cagthail!


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 10, 2005)

DM:[sblock]Opposed will save for slowing of susceptible minion - 31 on nadaka.  Booyah.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 10, 2005)

{GAH!}

{Natural 1 versus natural 20!  I hate you.}

Just as Adinal is beginning to feel the press of the crowd, there is a brief moment of confusion, as something happens to those menacing him, causing the crowd to lose its momentum for a moment.  {Negate...  9 damage!?  Aargh...}

[sblock] Okay, one of the mob is your to do with as you will.  May I suggest a meat shielding?  If you do, you'll also be out of AoO range for the moment. [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh, talking to Demon on MSNIM, I just realized I forgot something: you're in a small cluster just outside the Sheets, and these guys form a ragged semicircle around you.  They're undisciplined and uncoordinated, though, so any AoOs you incur are at -4 to their attack.  Also, you can push through a square of them pretty easily if you haave a weapon out, though that's an AoO, of course.

Also, regarding the semi-crawlspace between the Sheets and the next building over.  It's pretty much right next to you, so you can head right in.  You make an Escape Artist check, or a straight Dex check, to see how far you get.  20 feet means you retain your full movement rate, a 15 halves it, and anything less means you only get a 5-foot step.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 10, 2005)

(OOC:  I am teh awesome.  Also, I am posting ahead of Feiran cuz I'm horrible at posting on a regular schedule [as you all know])

Adinal notices the crowd moving towards him and creeps backward fearfully.  As he does so, one man in the crowd loses the scowling look on his face, turns to the people next to him and leaps atop them.  As a result, Adinal is relatively unhurt by the attacks of the crowd.  It is still enough to make him wince however.

Adinal faces the crowd with confusion in his face at the strange thing that just happened.  However, he doesn't waste the opportunity and closes his eyes for an instant.  When he opens them again, they glow with silver fire.  A circle of silver glows around his head for a second and then dissipates into smoke.

Seemingly satisfied with his efforts, Adinal turns to the gap that Cagthail indicated and moves towards it, coming dangerously close to a small group of commoners as he does so.

(OOC:  Adinal feeds you simple directions to Khorvaire over the next couple rounds through the mindlink.  He will assume you follow him initially.  He almost expects to be separated, knowing the streets of Dromus as he does.)

DM:  [sblock]Used the Dominated dude as a meat shield of sorts...body-check for flavor.  Please re-post damage dealt to me?

Manifesting Disable with no augmentation for a cost of 1 pp.  Still in relatively close range with the mob I hope.  Points left:  39

Disable
Telepathy (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Psion/wilder 1
Display: Visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 20 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped emanation centered on you
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
You broadcast a mental compulsion that convinces one or more creatures of 4 Hit Dice or less that they are disabled (see page 307 of the Player’s Handbook). Creatures with the fewest HD are affected first. Among creatures with equal Hit Dice, those who are closest to the power’s point of origin are affected first. Hit Dice that are not sufficient to affect a creature are wasted. Creatures that are rendered helpless or are destroyed when they reach 0 hit points cannot be affected. 
Creatures affected by this power believe that they have somehow been brought to the brink of unconsciousness and must act accordingly. While it’s possible for an important nonplayer character to attempt some sort of “heroic” action, common NPCs and creatures under the effect of this power typically cower or retreat.
Any creature that attempts to take a standard action immediately breaks the compulsion and can act normally. A creature that attempts to heal itself or that receives healing is likewise freed of the compulsion, and if it is not actually wounded, the healing is wasted. A creature that takes damage is also instantly freed of the compulsion (although the damage still counts against its actual current hit points).
Augment: For every 2 additional power points you spend, this power’s range increases by 5 feet and its save DC increases by 1.
In addition, for every additional power point you spend to increase the range and the save DC, this power can affect targets that have Hit Dice equal to 4 + the number of additional points.

After manifesting the power, he moves for the gap Cagthail mentioned, risking an AoO from a (hopefully) disabled mob-person.  <shrug>  Dex check - 14.  Hell.[/sblock]

As Adinal gets himself slightly stuck in the crawlspace, you hear a faint mutter.

"Hell."

(OOC:  Dammit!  14 on the Dex check.  Hope this doesn't kill anyone.)


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 10, 2005)

{MWAHAHA!  Serves you right, after that 1/20 split you put me through.   }

{But since I'm a nice and kind DM (on some interpretations), there's a DC 10 Strength check waiting for the person who dares put a boot to Adinal's backside and tell him to get a move on.  You can do it as part of a move action, even, because I love the image.      Might I suggest Cagthail do the honors?  It just seems thematically appropriate for the buckler of swashes...}


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 10, 2005)

*HP 47/56, RP 18/56, AC 24, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail moves up to the gap just after Adinal, sees him get stuck, and gives him a shove and a, "go on," to help him get started again. Unfortunately he seems too badly stuck for that to help though.

His way blocked, Cagthail instead turns around and unsheathes his main-gauche to hold the mob off from in front of the hole.

DM:[sblock]MA: move to gap, try to shove Adinal (failed with a 6), back up a little (just so he can stand straight, but still can't be surrounded), pull dagger. SA: faux attack action to use Combat Expertise for +1 to parry, +4 to AC. (ok?)
Parrying against the 3 mob members who seems most likely to get to me first (or the boogeyman if he seems able to at all). Parry +22 against the first 6 attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 10, 2005)

*HP-41/47; Stabilization pts= 140/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

 "This is turning out to be one of those days." 

Feiran draws her jovar, _Swift Striker_.

DM-[sblock] Where is Terak in all this?  I left him in the alley because I can't take tigers in bars, so where would he be?

Straight Dex check to move: 22 [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 11, 2005)

Shorter post today, had a long'un in the other game:

Hatter - Your post is very confusing.  Where are you moving?  Not into the crawlspace, since Adinal is lodged in there.  I'll change your random Dex check to a Str check to get him moving, and you can take a move in after him if you want to make the Escape Artist check.  Oh, and you aren't sure where Terak is.  It's likely this mob has him pined down or subdued somewhere nearby, but he's not in your line of sight.  Also, note that the jovar'll make it harder to squeeze through the crawlway: -4 penalty.

Cagthail - No problem on the faux attack action.  Are you reluctant to harm these people?

Boogeyman
The boogeyman crosses his arms inside his robes and makes no obvious moves.

Adinal: [sblock] The wood of the ship begins to drip down into the mud, as though it were a thick, syrupy oil rather than solid oak. The first droplet plops into the mud beside you, but it doesn't look like you're about to flooded just yet.  [/sblock]

Mob Two
Thrown into confusion by Adinal's psychic attack, the mob shows no signs of diminished fury.  They continue to press against your bared blades, but more cautiously now that you've started to put up some fight.  Cagthail's blades flash with effortless speed whenever one gets close enough and focused enough to try for a hit, but he can only hold off so many.

Cagthail: [sblock]Two of them hit your (rather high) AC, but you parry their attacks without much trouble.  You feel confident that you can hold off the lot of them for a while, at least until their numbers increase and they grow bold enough to try to simply overrun you.  This mob is certainly not composed of trained fighters - they have no technique or talent whatsoever. [/sblock]

Illira: [sblock] The creatures are swirling around the boogeyman and around Narine like a small school of fish whipped into a frenzy by the arrival of food. [/sblock]

Illira, you're up next!


----------



## Zerth (Feb 11, 2005)

*Illira, 51/58 hp*

"Fall back! There are things happening here, that you others can't even see!" the girl shouts with a worried tone. She moves away from the mob pestering her so her back is now pressed against the hull of the ship and casts a spell.

DM: 



Spoiler



I have Mobility, so that's a further +4 to AC against any AoO's. Casting _Shield_ defensively, Concetration check 18 (needed 16).  I passed the Balance check (14).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 11, 2005)

DM- [sblock] Ok, I did not actually know if Cagthail managed to move him.  He had spoiler space.  Anywho, instead of the jovar I'll prepare to use the _Pinprick Whirligig Spinner_.  I'd like to center it five feet behind the people closest to Cagthail.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 11, 2005)

Isida: Is Narine going to take a standard action before this round ends?

Feiran:
Reaching into her cloak, Feiran pulls out some sort of weapon, looking like a sort of chute between two spindles.  She fiddles with it for a moment, obviously prepared to bring the weapon into play in the near future.

[sblock] I think "Unfortunately he seems too badly stuck for that to help" was supposed to tip you off as to the result of the check.   Also, I'm pretty sure your point count is off, since 140 was at the end of the last combat.  You used the _sphere of savagery_ on the way here, so that's 15 points, and you may also have healed someone (Terak?) after making that post.

Oh, I should also say, using the _whirligig_ on a mob is quite likely to result in an airburst.  Good - you'll nauseate at least someone.  Bad - you won't get continuous damage or a very high chance to keep them nauseated, and you could very well kill the schlub who gets beaned with the _whirligig_.[/sblock]

Illira:
Thanks for including all the relevant info!      [sblock] Note that Mobility only applies to AoOs incurred by movement, however, not that I mind too terribly much having it apply to any and all AoOs. [/sblock]

Narine and Feiran: [sblock] She's casting _shield_. [/sblock]

Illira completes her spell while keeping one eye on the mob, and a slight waver in the air before her indicates that some she has raised some kind of magical defense.

Mobs 3 & 4:
After being momentarily stunned by your weapons and by Adinal's psionic attack, the crowd fell back a bit and gave you a little more breathing room.  They've been plucking up their courage, though, and a few of the braver ones break the fragile bubble of space around you and attempt to land a blow on Cagthail.  He parries their attacks easily, and it looks for a moment as though the mob's courage may not hold against skilled fighters - it's as though a sense of fear and loyalty is battling within them to overcome a basic sense of self-preservation.  They're merely nasty now, instead of actively enraged.  At least, until someone discovers the miracle of thrown weapons - a muddy rock comes from somewhere in the back of the crowd and strikes Cagthail's hand as he brings his main-gauche up to deflect a clumsy club blow.  The sight of blood breaks the spell that had fallen over the massed commoners, and they begin to test their luck with your defenses, perhaps sensing a reticence to kill untrained combatants on your part.  {Cagthail, the rock slammed into your hard pretty hard - you keep a grip on the dagger, but you take 4 damage from the blow, and several of your fingers are bruised and bloody.}

Round 2!  Narine's next.

And two other things.  I just want to say kudos to everyone who posted so nicely -  description for everyone to see and OOC for me to deal with.  Good stuff.

Also, I wanted to repost the OOC thread, since the old link is pretty much kaput after the server move.  (Here)  I'll be posting later on tonight there, and I'd like to encourage you to throw any thoughts up on the OOC thread while you're waiting for your turn to come around.

Initiative:
Narine/Dros: 20
Mob 1: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Boogeyman: 16
Mob 2: 15
Illira: 14
Mob 3: 10
Mob 4: 5


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

*Narine will gather her mental energies and focus on the Boogeyman, trying to thrust into her mind.*

OOC - Manifesting _mind thrust_, not doing a wild surge, I want to see how she reacts.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 12, 2005)

DM- [sblock] You are right.  I had forgotten the _Sphere of Savagery_.  But I didn't heal anyone after.  Next action I'll post the corrected numbers.  Sorry  .  As for the "Unfortunate part" I kill you  . [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, just wanted to say I posted a bit in the OOC thread for you to check out.  I feel like I hardly know any of you or even how I'm doing with this game, even after 3-4 months of running this thread and 290 posts!


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 13, 2005)

NOTE - This is Kelleris, on Demon's account and computer.  I used his on accident.  Oopsie.

Adinal: [sblock]  My bad, may bad.  Anyway, quick Knowledge (local) later, I can correct my previous too-vague post.

The voluminous tattered robes, strange staring demeanor, and so forth that the boogeyman is exhibiting is strongly reminiscent of the Droman equivalent of the Grim Reaper, altough this particular specimen represents the madness of you-know-where rather than simply death.

The limp is out of place, though... [/sblock]

Narine:
Should have asked earlier, but is the _mind thrust_ augmented, or not?  Are you really putting any effort into injuring the boogeyman or just trying to probe him and see how he reacts?  I've rolled his save and such, so I'll post the relevant details once I get a little clarification.  Sorry, I didn't catch that until I actually looked up the power.

Mob One:
Still maintaining a little space around the party - just 3-4 feet - the crowd starts to hurl things at you: rocks, knives, and whatever else comes to hand.  They aren't really discriminating in their attacks, and most of the clumsily-thrown things are easily avoided, but a few of the larger, more dangerous items strke amongst you, bruising and cutting.  Nothing serious, but this salvo is just enough for them to continue getting their hopes up about their odds of victory.  {Cagthail and Feiran take 3 damage each, and Illira takes 2.}

Enough of the mob is attacking you that you feel sure that they'll try to simply overrun you with sheer numbers before too long.  Their strange loyalty is winning out over self-preservation.

Okay, Cagthail, Illira, and Feiran are up next!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 14, 2005)

OOC - Not augmented at present.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 15, 2005)

Narine: [sblock] You project a blast of psychic force at the boogeyman, trying to drive through his or her or its mental defenses.  You can feel something give, but it's unclear whether this is the result of a successful attack or an effortless absorption of your power.*  In any case, you don't see the figure react visibly.  Perhaps one of the others noticed something.

* Basically, you think you either hurt it, or it got PR versus your _mind thrust_ and absorbed it.  Just to be completely clear.    

Oh, and you can go ahead and take a move or standard action for round 2, due to the confusion of the last round, if that suits you.[/sblock]

Illira: [sblock] A sudden feeling of uneasiness comes over, as though some important decision has just been made - and decided against you.  You glance upward, almost involuntarily, compelled by the feeling to look for something, and notice a spiral of incandescent threads rippling through the sky overhead.  It's hard to tell whether it's due to _see invisibility_ or actually visible to the naked eye.[/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock] You see the boogeyman's form shiver, as though the person inside shuddered briefly, causing the tatters to whip around for a moment before settling into their undulating movement once more. [/sblock]

Okay, Cagthail, Illira, and Feiran are up next!

(I get to say it myself this time!   )


----------



## Zerth (Feb 15, 2005)

OOC: Since I'm late on initiative, I'm going to wait what the others do, before deciding my action. In case anyone wondered, why I've not posted yet.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 18, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Continuing to move through the crawlspace if possible.  Dex check:  17 (phew).  Please alert me if I am allowed any further actions.[/sblock]

Through the mindlink you all hear Adinal say, "The...hull...of the tavern seems to be...dripping.  I think 'Ilmordan' there is responsible for it somehow.  We may not all make it through this way."  He then continues to give general directions to Khorvaire square just in case we are separated by this possible turn of events.

(OOC:  Decided to give the Boogeyman a name, since Adinal recognized his costume and styling as something from Droman urban legends.  Effectively he *is* a Droman boogeyman.   Like, "Eat all your veggies Adinal, or Ilmordan will come and eat YOU up!"  Well, actually he's more like "Death" than the Boogeyman.  <shrug>  BTW, the comment about 'Ilmordan' is in a somewhat sarcastic tone, like Adinal finds the concept of someone dressed up as a character from fairy tales to be silly as Hell.)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 18, 2005)

*HP-41/47; Stabilization pts= 100/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

Feiran seems to be aiming an odd contraption into the fray behind Cagthail.  When she is finished fiddling with it, she fires.  Out of the device, a fist-sized cluster of metal shards flies out, and is spun rapidly by the cables as they retract into the weapon.

After this, she gives the order for Terak to activate the _Guantlets of the Iron Ogre_.  


DM-[sblock]New stats for Terak: STR=32, Claw +17 2d8+22, Bite +12 2d6+4...I need to revise his stats on my character sheet, I miscalculated his str bonus.  Me=simple  

After the _Pinprick Whirligig Spinner_ is fired,  Feiran prepares to activate the _Photon Scattering Shield_.  Would this be a good time to request a side quest to get back to my tavern room?  Between Adinal's directions to Khorvair Square and Grax's markings, would I be able to get to my tavern then to the portal to Kelluna?  By the way, is Grax away from the crowd at some high up place?

Note:  I redid my stabilization points to reflect the _ Sphere of Savagery_, the _ Intrusive Mindlink_, and the _ Pinprick Whirligig Spinner_.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 19, 2005)

Adinal: [sblock] You reach the far end of the Sheets, wriggling furiously and working the grey mud into every crevice of your clothing, bracing yourself against the wall and hauling yourself to your feet when you reach your goal.  You are greeted by a strange sight - a loose circle of armed men, holding short swords in their offhand and weighted nets in their primary hand.  In their midst is a powerfully-muscled tiger wearing bulky iron gauntlets of some kind.  It opens its mouth in a wide yawn, unimpressed by the men around it.  Suddenly, it make moves to get up and a ripple passes through the circle, as they collectively consider what to do about the beast. [/sblock]

Feiran: [sblock] You are simple, yes, but it's because your character sheet is exactly right (I double-checked it, remember?).  The base should be 12 for the claws and 7 for the bite, as listed (+8 Str, +4 BAB for 6 animal HD, +1 Masterwork, -1 Size).  The _gauntlets_ increase the claw attack roll, but not the bite, by +3, so it's 15 for them and still 7 for the bite.  I can only assume you thought that animal HD granted full BAB.

Also, Terak's activations come out of your point pocket, remember?  So you're actually at 90 with the _gauntlets_: 140 - 10 (spinner) - 15 (sphere) - 15 (mindlink) - 10 (gauntlets).  The gauntlets are listed as 5, but that's in error; they're standard-level gadgets.

Also, the whirligig spinner requires an attack roll - most technologist devices that deal damage do.  It's why you get cleric BAB, remember?  I'll roll for you this time, though.  You got a 14 for the attack roll and a 66 for the miss chance.  Also, roll damage for me in the future if you make an attack.  Thanks.

Heh.  Sorry to carp you to death.      [/sblock]

The metal sphere shoots into the air and hovers there for a second before plunking to the ground.  A brief moment later, you hear cries of pain coming from the back of the crowd as hundreds of tiny metal slivers dart through part of their ranks.  The howls of pain quickly turn into rage as the more forward of the crowd surge into you, flailing and hoping for blood, ignoring the distress of their fellows.

Once the next Mob initiative comes around, things'll be a bit more complicated, since they'll be swarming all around you.  Fair warning, but you can all take AoOs if you like now; there'll be at least one or two of these guys leaving an opening in the confusion.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*Narine sends a crackling bolt of energy right down towards the Boogeyman, aiming to hit only her, the power surging through her and empowering her mental might.*

_She won't be able to escape from this, or send her little crowd against us after *this!*_

OOC -44 points of electricity damage, Ref save DC 23 for half, manifest as 10th level wilder, wild surging for 3.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 19, 2005)

DM-[sblock] I know that Terak's device will reduce my total.  However, you might have said that he wasn't able to do it because of press or something.  And his strenght score was wrong. he had a 26 and I put his mod at 6, so that's wrong and I had to redo it.  ANd no worries about the carping.  I made that post early.  Although I did forget about rolling for the whirligig.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 19, 2005)

*HP 40/56, RP 18/56, AC 25, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

No longer content to just diverting single strikes, Cagthail instead draws Swift, and in the same motion starts whirling the heavy blade in a seemingly impenetrable pattern. One of the mob members edges too close to his bladed barrier and Cagthail extends it just a little to give him a cut across the chest. "Keep your distance or you'll suffer the same," he threatens the rest of the crowd.

Without turning to look at them, Cagthail addresses the two companions who are still on the street, "Illira, Feiran, get away, the gap or wherever you can. I'll follow after."

DM: [sblock]MA: draw Swift, SA: Attack a mob member (hitting AC 20, dmg 5) Combat Expertise for +5 to AC. Intimidate the crowd(16), trying to hold them back a little longer.

If they still move closer, AoO:s hitting ACs: 34(crit, confirmed against 23), 29, 35(crit, confirmed against 25), 18, (natural 1), 22. Assuming those crits are confirmed, Damage is 16,6,14,12,-,12.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 20, 2005)

{OOC - Aargh!  Stupid accidental post-closing.  The short-short version is for you.  I'm working on my thesis until the 11th of March.  I am a busy college gnome.  Pity me and forgive my slow posting.  Excuse expires the 11th, and I'll still post at least every-other-day or so.}

Initiative:
Narine/Dros: 20
Mob 1: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Boogeyman: 16
Mob 2: 15
Illira: 14
Mob 3: 10
Mob 4: 5

Narine:
The bolt of electricity hurled by Narine lances down from the topdeck of the Sheets to immolate Ilmordan.  Quickly, but without undue haste, the cloaked one raises an arm and parts the bolt as though it were a stream of water rather than of ravening energy.  The ground around him/her crackles with electricity for a moment before subsiding.  The crack of the thunder echoes through the alleys.

Cagthail: [sblock] As you shield your eyes from the sudden brightness, you notice that, before Ilmordan's hand touches it, the bolt curves slightly away from you, as though around a bulge in space. [/sblock]

Illira: [sblock] Narine's attack immolates one of the circling monsters, reducing it to a dark-red ichor and dissipating some of the force of the attack before it reaches Ilmordan.  The remaining sinewy flyers swirl in excitement, and begin to spiral up towards Narine, as though following an invisible staircase pattern. [/sblock]

And a 59 for the surge check.  I must say, you've been exceptionally lucky with these!

Cagthail:
{Your AC, by the way, is absurd.  You realize you're just encouraging them to pull out the big guns?    }

The weaselly-looking woman* Cagthail strikes drops instantly, clutching her arm and whimpering a little at the pain, but this only incites the mob further, as they react poorly to Cagthail's display.  In fact, you notice one of the larger members physically shoving those in front of him into your defensive bladework, trusting to either their weight or his prowess to protect him from your attacks.  Similar actions are occurring across the line as the closer mob members are borne into you by the weight of the crowd.

* - If Cagthail has issues with the slicing of the women-folk, change this to "The disease-scarred man..."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 20, 2005)

*Illira, 49/58 hp, AC 25*

Illira looks up seemingly at an empty space and then shouts to Narine, "Narine, flee! You can't see them, but_ they _are coming for you!"

She nods to Cagthail and despite the warning by Adinal through the mindlink, she sees no other option than trying the crawlway under the Sheets. She turns and looks at the gap and tries to squeeze through, but unfortunately finds herself being stuck in the tight space just like Adinal earlier.

DM: 



Spoiler



A rotten 7 for the Dex check. Bleh.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 20, 2005)

Narine: [sblock] Just to interpret - Ilmordan made the Reflex save, but still took damage, assuming it wasn't negated by electricity resistance of some sort.  I also forgot that soft cover doesn't provide a bonus to Reflex saves, but that's really only relevant to Illira's description, as Ilmordan still made the save.  [/sblock]

Illira:
You've worked your way partway under the Sheets, but you suddenly hear a momentous crash while looking up to Narine and shouting your warning.  Looking back into the crawlspace, you see that the wooden floor of the ship seems to have melted down into the ground, forming a cluster of needle-like wooden spikes blocking the path.  They look pretty flimsy, though, if you could bring a weapon of some sort to bear on them, ten feet away and in an enclosed space.  You could probably kick them out, too, with a little more time.  The feasability of this would depend on how long the other last, though.

Ilmordan:
With the smell of ozone suddenly dominating the air, you are unable to smell Ilmordan's obviously scorched robes, but it is evident that the attack has galvanized him into action - he raises a hand from the robes, of a nasty bruise color under translucent flesh, and makes a brief gesture.  Greenish energy crawls around and through his hand in a way suggestive of worms devouring a rapidly-decaying apple.

Narine: [sblock] Your mind is struck by sudden vertiginous sensation, causing you to stagger hard against the railing.  A chaotic tumult of sinuous muscle and pulsing liquids surround you for a moment, further disorienting you.  When you come back to your senses, there is a residual pounding agony, distinctly reminiscent of the aftereffects of a _mind thrust_.  The implied threat is clear: any resistance on your part will be met, blow for blow.  [/sblock]

Mobs 3 & 4:
The mob of filthy commoners bears down on you, swirling around you in a chaotic mass.  They're no longer attempting to coordinate attacks or even specifically attack _you_: by sheer numbers they're smashing everything in the area.

The mob will act more like a swarm now, in a roughly 30-foot radius around you.  Anyone on the ground must make a DC 12 Fortitude save on their turn or be stunned for one round.  Any damage you do will now be reflected by significant reductions in the crowd's numbers instead of attenuating their attacks.  Oh, and the whole crowd goes on 12 now.  Cagthail, I took the highest damage from your AoOs and applied it to the mob-swarm.  Don't worry, they're not immune to weapon damage like an insect swarm.    

{Cagthail takes 7 damage from the abuse, Feiran 6, and Illira 3, because she has some cover, being partway under the Sheets and behind everyone else.  Adinal, of course, is off doing something somewhere.}

Feiran: [sblock] Oh, I should say.  Your tiger isn't bound or unconscious, though he seems to be considering whether or not to eat some prey before him or to try to find you immediately.  You can't get specifics because you don't speak Tiger right at the moment.     [/sblock]

New Initiative:
Narine/Dros: 20
???: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan: 16
Illira: 14
Mob Swarm: 12

Narine is next, as well as Feiran, Adinal, and Cagthail if they want to do something before seeing what happens to Narine.  Of course, whether you would even notice in this mess is another matter entirely anyway, so I suppose you might as well have a go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

*Narine grits her teeth against the pain, clutching her head.  She barely hears Illira's warning, but it is enough.  She lashes out mentally against her attacker, willing him to snuff out his own life.  To preserve her own, she takes off down the back of the Sheets tavern.*

OOC - _Death urge_, wild surge for +3, augmented by 4, gives it a duration of 2 rounds and a Will save DC 21.


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 21, 2005)

Narine: [sblock] Silly me.  Forgot to list damage for the pseudo _mind thrust_ - 4 points.  Not as much as you expected, eh?     [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 21, 2005)

*HP-35/47; Stabilization pts= 80/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

Noticing Terak's indecision, Feiran decides to remove his uncertainty by ordering him to attack.

_I think that I should possibly look into training him to attack without outright maiming or killing the ensorcelled.  Oh well, it can't be helped...right now at least._

After she orders Terak to attack, Feiran uses the _Phlogistic Hammer_.  She'll target it to  the mon swarm that is directly challenging Cagthail.

DM-[sblock]Are there any other ways out besides the crawlway?  ANy spots within the mob that Terak might be able to bulldoze his way through for us?

Ranged touch attack for the _Phlogistic Hammer_:23
I get four rays for that so the damage is 14.

Terak's attacks: Claw: 18

Bite: 10

Damage- Claws: 28

Bite: 10[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 23, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Knowledge(local) to figure out which of these guards is the closest to being a "leader":  32.  I assume that it atleast gets me rank-insignia if nothing else.  Just in case you want one, perception check to see if I can notice their insignias:  21.

If I do notice that one guard is leading the group, I manifest Charm fully augmented, but cost reduced by Thrallherd class level (as the Thrallherd class ability), cost 4 pp.  Total is now 35 pp.  Concentration check to hide mental display of Charm, DC 16:  26.  The lead guard must make a will save DC 20 or be Charmed for 1 day/level (part of augment...it also now affects animals, fey, giants, magical beasts and monstrous humanoids...).

Adinal's actions- Bluff check and Diplomacy check to make this believable in addition to the charm effect:  Bluff check - 25, Diplomacy - 46 (Holy !)

Adinal steps forward, brushing at the mud with a joyous look on his face.  He loudly says, "There you are, you little scamp!" in the direction of the tiger.  Simultaneously he hisses at Feiran through the mindlink, "I found your tiger, you madwoman.  Quickly, I need you to help me improvise something!  Tell him to get up and follow me."

"You had me crawling through every damp hole in this city trying to find you!  You naughty boy!  Thank you so much, Mr....uh", Adinal peers at the lead guard's nametag, "...Fenrick!  He wander off so often, I can't hardly keep track of him anymore.  I'll be taking him home now if you please?  Come on Rajeev, I've got a nice raw goat for you at home."  At this, he snaps his fingers at the big cat and turns to walk away.

===

If I do not notice that any one guard is leading the group, I manifest Aver as a swift action for 5pp and a +4 insight bonus on a single bluff check.  Total is now 38 pp.

Adinal's actions are basically the exact same as the ones above, however this time the bluff check is made at the whole group of em to convince em that I'm the owner of the cat.

Bluff check and Diplomacy check using the above two rolls with a +4 on the Bluff.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 23, 2005)

{OOC: Sorry for the wait...  Maybe tomorrow...  *sigh*}

Feiran: [sblock] You get a heads-up from Adinal: he hisses at you through the mindlink, and says, "_I found your tiger, you madwoman. Quickly, I need you to help me improvise something! Tell him to get up and follow me_."[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Feb 24, 2005)

*HP 33/56, RP 18/56, AC 25, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail sheaths his dagger to get a hand free for getting away, but as the crawlspace is once again blocked, he continues holding the mob of with Swift for a little longer first. While doing so, he also scans the walls for a path to climb away from the crowd if necessary.

DM: [sblock]Fortitude 28. Perception 14, looking for the most easily climbable path up, close to where I stand, possibly also including jumps. Attack 24 for 11 damage against the mob, still taking what AoO:s I can, and using Combat Expertise +5.[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 25, 2005)

Feiran rolls her eyes after the message from Adinal.

_On second thought, perhaps Terak shouldn't attack these people._

Feiran orders Terak not to attack; to defend only if necessary.

DM-[sblock]_Mindlink is up_.  So I am taking this time to see what Terak sees.[/sblock]

Adinal- [sblock] I was just considering sending Terak in to ram through the crowd.  Can you see any spots that would make it easier on him and us?[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 25, 2005)

OOC to Hatter: [sblock]I'm dumb.  Go to the OOC thread to read my OOC post there.  I shoulda just posted it here.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Feb 26, 2005)

_Agh! What's this - someone's trying to block the way. Well, we'll just see about that, _Illira thinks as she finds out the passage under the Sheets is currently closed. Her eyes glow fiery as she concentrates and suddenly a blast of fire shoots forward from her hands. Hopefully it will be enough to burn the obstacles in her way.

DM: 



Spoiler



Cast Burning Hands dealing 9 damage. If it's enough to clear the passage, she will crawl to the other side. No Balance check required, when crawling, I think.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Narine *BUMPS* her way down the back of the Sheets tavern, hoping against hope her power worked.*


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 4, 2005)

*sigh*

Hmph.  Sorry about this.  As mentioned, I've been working on my thesis, which my amazing procrastinating ability forces me to do practically all at once over the last month or so.  Looking at the posts, it looks like about 2 weeks since I last posted a turn.  Sorry for the long quasi-hiatus guys.  I'm taking tonight off to relax before writing my last thesis chapter tomorrow.  I'll still have work to do through about the 20th, but not so much that I won't want to devote the energy to DMing.

I would've posted earlier, but even when I had the time and energy to do so, I just didn't want to have to get back into the swing of things again here when I had other things on my mind.  But no more excuses.

Check this space Saturday afternoon.  There shall be a post, I swear it!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

Thesises are important.  Write well!


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 6, 2005)

Initiative:
Narine/Dros: 20
???: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan: 16
Illira: 14
Mob Swarm: 12

Hmm...  I think I'm doing this entire round at one go.  Here goes...

Narine:
The air wavers slightly as you direct your mental assault against Ilmordan, but you don't wait around to see if the attack was successful or not.  Turning, you dash across the topdeck of the Sheets - its remarkable how quickly the few remaining diners have cleared out - and to the other side.  Looking out over the precipitous 10-foot drop, you aren't confident that you can keep your footing after coming so far already.  When a table behind you explodes, you start to reconsider.

Looking over the edge, you see Adinal, hands outstretched in a gesture of peace, approaching a small circle of armed men clustered around a powerfully-muscled tiger wearing incongruously large metal gauntlets.

[sblock] You won't be able to make it all the way down without taking a d6 falling damage (one move action isn't enough to cover all the vertical movement), but you can hope over and let gravity do the work for you with a Jump check.  DC 15. Also, a 66 for the wild surge.  I don't know how you keep doing that.    [/sblock]

???:
Distracted with your own troubles, none of you notice the mysterious beings Illira was shouting about, until they make their presence known more forcefully.  Without warning, one of the tables at the outer edge of the Sheets' topdeck is spontaneously converted into a rain of splintered wood that tumbles down into the fray below.  Similar sounds of destruction fill the air above, as though some large creature or creatures was smashing through the obstacles in its way without regard for the niceties of property ownership.

Feiran and Terak:
Pointing the _phlogistic hammer_ into the crowd, while simultaneously trying to calm down Terak, Feiran has enough to do even without the buffeting of the enraged horde crushing her against the hull.  The livid beam of the _hammer_ parts the crowd, cutting a furrow through it like water boiling off into atmosphere.  The respite is brief, however, as the blood-maddened mob rushes to fill in the gaps.

[sblock] Remember to roll Fortitude saves and Balance checks (to avoid being stunned or slipping and falling, respectively) in the future.  I rolled for you this round, but i'm going to start imposing cumulative -2 penalties in the future.    [/sblock]

Adinal:
[sblock] The animal control leader is obviously trying to figure out why someone would be crawling out from a muddy crawlspace and trying to abscond with a tiger while a battle rages in the background, punctuated by the occasional lightning bolt or exploding table.  Reaching out with word and spell, you overcome his reticence by sheer force of will and walk off down the street praying that Terak will follow.  The animal control squad stands around in confusion, at least for the moment. [/sblock]

Cagthail:
You cut into the crowd when the opportunity presents itself, trying to keep a warrior's calm so you can think.  Scanning the area carefully, you notice some hull damage that would make for fine climbing handholds, but the crowd will do their best to drag you down if you try to get a leg up.  You could even end up prone and unarmed if that happens - not good.

Ilmordan:
Raising two emaciated hands, Ilmordan makes a few controlled gestures.  The air to either side of him bulges outward, distending like an engorged belly, and a pale greenish-yellow light, almost invisible in the rain and crash of battle, casts a pall over the area.

Feiran: [sblock]  He's summoning...  something.  Somehow.  [/sblock]

Illira:
Blasting the wooden obstruction with a quick gout of flame, you destroy the wooden spikes.  Pushing through the smoldering remnants, you burn your shoulder but scramble through most of the way to the other side.

[sblock] There you see Adinal walking down the street nonchalantly, beckoning a powerful armor-clad tiger to follow him.  A small crowd of armed men stands nearby; they look like they have less of a grip on the situation than you do.  Judging from the nets, they may have been trying to capture the tiger, but now have no idea what they should be doing. [/sblock]

[sblock] You take 1 point of damage from the still-hot cinders.  You don't need to make a Balance check, no. [/sblock]

Mob Swarm:
With only Feiran and Cagthail to concentrate on, the mob vents its full fury, crushing you against the hull of the Sheets and battering every inch of your bodies into a bruised mess.

Cagthail and Feiran: [sblock] Feiran, you take 11 damage, and Cagthail, you take 7 from the abuse.  Thanks for posting your hps in the titles of your posts, so I can see how much more you can take, eh.    [/sblock]

800 words.  Hopefully this bodes well...     Sorry this is a little later than I promised, but, in my defense, ENWorld was down when I planned to write this post (taking a break from the all-nighter to finish my next-to-last chapter).


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone?  Anyone at all?   :\


----------



## Zerth (Mar 10, 2005)

OOC: I'm still here, but I'm also still late on initiative.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2005)

*Narine takes a deep breath and jumps from the egde of the roof, hoping the impact won't be too bad.  Once she recovers, she looks at those Adnial is trying to calm, looking for any hostile intent.  However, she is still excrutiatingly aware of the things behind her.*

"Adinal, we have some rather hostile company on my tail..." she hisses to him urgently.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 11, 2005)

Zerth - Yeah, I had more in mind Cagthail, Narine, Adinal, and Feiran.  No problem, just a little worried when 5 days passed before another post.

Narine:
Jumping the rest of the way to the ground, you land somewhat roughly and stagger back up before moving down the street and away from the fracas, pausing for just a moment to warn Adinal.  Heading down the rainy street, you notice how abandoned it has suddenly become, as though the populace knows exactly what to do when a fight breaks out.  You think you're in the clear, putting your supernatural celerity to good use, you feel an uncomfortable burning sensation from the slimy spot on your forehead.

???:
Narine's worries prove to be well-founded, as the mysterious but clearly destructive unseen entities go to work on the top deck.  Sounds of smashing are heard from above and suddenly a hapless diner is thrown over the railing, screaming as she falls into the surging mob blow.  Worse, from the sound inside panic is spreading (remember you've only actually been fighting for a half-minute or so) and, glancing back, Feiran and Cagthail can see that there is a real possibility that they will be pinned between the bloodthirsty mob outside and the merely panicked one inside within a few rounds.

Feiran, Adinal, and Cagthail are next.


----------



## Jolmo (Mar 11, 2005)

*HP 26/56, RP 18/56, AC 20, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail makes as if to attack the ones in front of him. Suddenly, he instead changes his move to sheat his blade with a flourish and throw himself up the hull, twisting around to be harder to stop by those below.

DM: [sblock]Fortitude: 20. Bluff 24 to make it seem like I would attack instead (maybe no mechanical benefit). Tumble 23 to avoid being dragged down or attacked (at full speed, penalty included). Climb 18 to climb at half speed (penalty included).

Any way of getting across to another building, or into the tavern? The roof seems a bit too dangerous at the moment...[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 13, 2005)

*HP-24/47; Stabilization pts= 80/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

_By the Orb!  Will nothing stop these things?!  Maybe I can do something..._

Feiran oders Terak to go with Adinal.

_Now to deal with what's in front of me._

Feiran centers herself and concentrates.  She uses her touchstone ability to create an _Antimagic Field_. 

DM-[sblock]What does Terak see?  

Fort: 9
Balance:21[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 13, 2005)

Cagthail:  Heading back into the Sheets would be easy - you're right next to the front entrance - but it would just trade a panicked mob for a bloodthirsty one.  That's trading up, but not by much.  You're surrounded by an angry swarm about 12-17 feet deep, so unless you really feel like you can make a zen Jump check, it'll be hard to clear all the way through.  Make a Perception check as a move and you might get more, but those are the general outlines of the situation.

Feiran:  Once again, Terak can't really give you more than general emotional impressions because he has an Int of 2 and you don't speak tiger since the Sphere of Savagery only lasts for 1 minute and it's been quite a lot longer than that.  His general emotional state is somewhere between grump and playful.  This could end poorly....  Also, the failed save will stun you for one round, so you can't use the touchstone ability.  I'll let you give Terak the order, though, as that's purely mental and simple even when you're busy shouting "not the face, not the face!"    

Incidentally, there are (were) six "swarms" of commoners.  You've dispersed one by blade and, uhm, beams of fire, so there are 5 left.  I would've given you good odds if you weren't down three members.

Gonna get Demon to post tomorrow (visiting him at the moment), and I'll post afterwards.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 13, 2005)

DM-[sblock]Sorry, Kell.  They changed mindlink and I just read the new version.  It used to be that I could use the senses of the willing creature.  My bad.[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Mar 14, 2005)

Use the mindlink, you silly bitch!  This is my immediate concern right now.  Besides, discretion is the better part of valor.  I'd rather flee the scene than fight multitudes.

Adinal turns back to verify that Terak is following him.  As long as the beast follows, Adinal continues to walk away nonchalantly, leading the creature.

OOC:  Sorry for the comment, but the mindlink is up for JUST this purpose.  I would rather we talk in them, even if we have to relay.  That way, we aren't giving anyone a chance to Perception our whispers.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 14, 2005)

Adinal-[sblock]  Don't understand your post.  I haven't said anything and Terak goes because of the mindlink which I initiated a while back.  Italics is thought.[/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Mar 15, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry Hatter, that was addressed to Narine over the mindlink.  But the OOC was intended to target everyone.  I would like for us all to use the mindlink to converse.  It lessens the chances of my Diplomacies and what-not failing.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 15, 2005)

Illira crawls to the other side of the Sheets, where she sees Adinal being followed by a huge armored tiger. She gets up and decides to tag along hurrying after the man and the animal. Hopefully the others would follow soon behind.

When she reaches Adinal she contacts him through the mindlink.

Adinal: 



Spoiler



_Narine's in trouble! She's being chased by monsters from other planes! I have no clue, what's drawing them to her. Unless... It might be the amulet! Does she have it?_


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 16, 2005)

Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Invisible Boomers: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties: 16
Illira: 14
Mob Swarm: 12
Animal Control Squad: 3

Illira: Adinal's got a significant head start on you, so you won't be able to catch up with him entirely.  The mindlink has an "anywhere on the same plane" range, however, so you won't have any problem communicating anyway.

Cagthail:
Feinting towards the mob - are they even rational enough to notice at this point? - you manage to twist around and pull up on a small wooden projection from the hull of the Sheets.  Looking down, you can see Feiran struggling in the crowd, seemingly stunned by their batterings.  You're perched very carefully just out of their reach, but there aren't any easy handholds further up and you aren't sure where to go next.  An easy hop could carry you through a window added to the hull when the Sheets became a tavern, or a mighty leap could make it into the clear section of the street where you could presumably make a break for it.  Climbing up any higher, however, would be most difficult, possibly beyond your skill.

Ilmordan:
Ilmordan finishes his wailing incantation, and from the distended air comes four bizarre, misshapen brutes.  They appear to be black-and-white striped hounds, powerfully built, except that there is only a bulbous mass of tissue where you would expect a head to be.  Growing from the creatures' backs are serpentine necks tipped by rows of jumbled chaotic fangs dripping with green ichor.  The monsters' heads whip around, as though scenting some unknown current of air.

With a grunt, Ilmordan drops to his knees, making bloody handprints in the slime of the street.

Mob Swarm:
Enraged at Cagthail and Illira's escape and sensing Feiran's weakness, the mob tramples its own members to press against the walls of the Sheets raising a furious din as they do so.  Some of the more clear-headed members begin to hurl junk at Cagthail, determined not to allow his escape.  Ilmordan's moment of weakness seems to have passed unnoticed for now.

Feiran and Cagthail: [sblock]Feiran, you take 6 damage this round.  Cagthail, you're climbing so not in a very good position to dodge, so the back-rank mobs' rain of junk hits (on a 24) and deals 2 damage. [/sblock]

If I'm going too fast or you aren't sure where you are or what you should be doing, just ask away.  Of course, the scene is meant to be rather confusing, so there you go.  Anyway, Narine's up next, at the street on the other side of the main battle.


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 21, 2005)

The raindrops continue to fall, as Narine BUMPs her way down the street.

(Sorry, couldn't resist.    )


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 24, 2005)

Hrm.  I've thought it over, and I'm going to zombify-NPC Narine until Isida returns from whence she, uh, went.

Narine:
Narine continues to make her way down the street with almost unseemly haste, and soon outpaces Adinal and Illira, who may be the new targets of the...

Invisible Boomers:
... who, it seems, are beginning to become dimly visible.  Everyone on the other side of the sheets can make out a thrashing maelstrom of the creatures working its way haphazardly down the side of the Sheets, as though slowly sniffing out a trail.  Their forms are indistinct, as though viewed through a fractured lens, and slide over and around each other.  Each one appears to be made predominantly of a strange striated muscle tissue, bunched and knotted in surreal fashion.  The whole effect of the nightmarish pack is of a flayed man's torn musculature, sliced raw and whipped into a frenzy of motion by an unseen stimulus.  Occasionally, a pearlescent flash of teeth reminds you of the threat posed by the ravenous school of otherplanar entities.

You can attempt a Perception check as a move action to see if you can get a better look at what you face.  Illira, you gain a +10 bonus on this check due to _see invisibility_.  Otherwise, fighting the monsters will be difficult at best.  (Essentially, they will all have concealment.)  Incidentally, the animal contol squad is the closest target at the moment...

Okay, now the main group can go...


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Mar 24, 2005)

Adinal squints at the slimy, muscly mass, then curses under his breath.  He concentrates for a second, then staggers as a tiny chain of silver appears around his head and then vanishes into smoke.  Regaining his footing, Adinal looks at the creatures again and grimaces.

"Ew."

DM:  [sblock]I assume the fact that you provided a description of the Boomers means that we can all see them with no problem, it's just that whole Concealment thing that's gonna be an issue.  Perception check to get a better look at the invisible boomers:  9.  Crap, I hope that's good enough for Adinal to realize (ingame) that he's incapable of getting a bead on these things normally.  If so, he will take a standard action to manifest Touchsight at cost of 5 pp.  This drops me to 30 pp (assuming Adinal used the Charm routine instead of the Aver routine against the animal control guys earlier) and makes me exhausted.

Touchsight
Psychometabolism
Level: Psion/wilder 3
Display: Visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal; see text
Target: You
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Power Points: 5
You generate a subtle telekinetic field of mental contact, allowing you to “feel” your surroundings even in total darkness or when your sight would otherwise be obscured by your physical environment. Your touchsight field emanates from you out to 60 feet. You ignore invisibility, darkness, and concealment, though you must have line of effect to a creature or an object to discern it. You do not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures; you can detect and pinpoint all creatures within 60 feet. In many circumstances, comparing your regular senses to what you learn with touchsight is enough to tell you the difference between visible, invisible, hiding, and concealed creatures.
Augment: For every 2 additional power points you spend, the radius of your touchsight field increases by 10 feet.

Edit:  I keep forgetting that other class ability of mine...aka Mathilde.  Should I subconsciously yell for her?  Would you rather do that yourself?  NPC-ize her?  So confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Mar 24, 2005)

*HP 24/56, RP 18/56, AC 20, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail tries to make the jump through the window, back into the tavern.

DM:[sblock]Jump 17. If that's enough: Perception 27 to look around inside. The plan is to get through the tavern in the same direction as the crawlspace and get out through some window on that side, so the perception check is mostly for noticing anything that would prevent that. If nothing such is apparent, he'll use what's left of his movement to carry it out.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 24, 2005)

Adinal: [sblock]  Extending his senses into the air around him, Adinal focuses on the thrashing pack before him.  You can almost feel the slick oozing of the creatures' musculature as you try to get a bead on them.  After a moment, you think you can tell how many there are; seven, maybe eight.  They're very large, perhaps each the size of a large war horse, and made up of nothing more than muscle and a set of teeth that, disturbingly, splits their central eye right down the middle - bizarre physiology, to say the least.  They are approaching slowly, and are about 50 feet away now, expending most of their energy tearing at some unseen thing and sniffing down the street towards you.  The animal control people have drawn weapons heavier than their nets, but look absolutely terrified.

It's difficult to track the boomers - they slip below the level of your psionically enhanced senses like oil below the surface of turbulent water before reappearing again - but you are sure that they won't catch you off guard.

Exhausted, eh?  Relying on allies or your silver tongue to get out of this one, rather than running like hell, then.  I strongly recommend you post again and tell Illira to stand her ground or something after I give you the info from _touchsight_.  Also, generally prefer a round's posts to not all be spoilered, even just an "Adinal concentrates intently before staggering a little from fatigue" would be fine.

You can send a subconscious message to Mathilde if you like, as a free action.  No instructions or anything, but she'll know she's needed to rescue her pookums and can probably find you as well.  Where did you stow her, though? [/sblock]

Cagthail: [sblock] Heaving yourself away from the mob, you manage to catch onto the window ledge and pull yourself in, landing prone inside the Sheets and staggering to your feet.

Looking around, you can see a strangely peaceful scene - it seems that everyone else is swarming the clogged balconies and stairwells trying to reach the bottom floow and escape.  Across the way, you spot a tempting target - a long picture window looking out towards the Lighthouse.   It's not of the variety that opens, however, so property damage is involved in that escape route.

From earlier, you also remember a rear exit.  If you could improvise some way of clearing the surging crowd of patrons from the rear of the Sheets, you could take that way instead.  Unfortunately, you doubt yelling "fire" will help much.

Alternatively, more clambering up would take you to the now-quiet roof, through one of various holes in the top deck of the Sheets created by the boomers.  Once there, you would have a better view and, well, a really easy gravity-assisted trip to the street on the other side of the tavern. [/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Mar 25, 2005)

Breathing heavily, Adinal speaks to everyone through the mindlink.  "Damn it all...I've worn myself out...unless someone wouldn't mind carrying me...we'll have to stand...and fight these things...  I shall try...to enlist aid...from these fellows."

DM:  [sblock]Subconscious call to Mathilde, she was left at the house provided by my Boss.  Walking, it's about 10 minutes from the Sheets, and about 50 from the warehouse/bar we started in.  What kind of checks would one have to make to rally the scared animal-keepers into providing some sort of help?  If I was a little more neutral, I'd happily let the creatures take on the animal-keepers and run like a little girl.[/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 26, 2005)

*HP-24/47; Stabilization pts= 80/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

DM-[sblock] Balance: 14

Fort: 11[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 27, 2005)

Adinal: [sblock]  What kind of effect are you going for with the animal control squad?  Do you just want them to buck up and discontinue soiling themselves, or do you want to take impromptu command of them?  Both?  Or something else? [/sblock]

Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Formerly Invisible Boomers: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties: 16
Illira: 14
Mob Swarm: 12
Animal Control Squad: 3

Feiran: [sblock]  Guess you didn't post anything else because of that 11 Fortitude save?  Well, I want you to be able to take an action this round, so, go on, just give me a reason why Feiran'd have a +1 bonus to that save.  Well?     (I'm looking forward to this excuse.   )[/sblock]

Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties:
Feiran: [sblock] As the mob batters you into submission, you catch a glimpse of a strange sight: Ilmordan, on his knees, with what appears to be blood dripping from the cowl of his robes.  The thick liquid is wreathed in greenish energy, however, as though Ilmordan's very lifeblood were suffused with energy.  Make a Perception check to determine if you can see anything else. [/sblock]

Everyone Else except Cagthail: [sblock] The boomers continue to make their slow but frenzied way down the street towards the animal control squad (and, past them towards you), but suddenly there are newcomers to the scene: four of the black-and-white striped hound monsters summoned by Ilmordan, who appear suddenly from thin air.  Their bizarre elongated necks twist and coil, but the rows of slime-dripping fangs remain focused at your little group intently.  In fact, each one seems to be fixated on one specific target: one stares at Narine, one at Adinal, one at Illira, and one is "gazing" up towards the second floor of the Sheets, presumably at Cagthail or Feiran. [/sblock]

Everyone except Feiran: [sblock] Oh, and everyone on this side of the street make Perception checks now.  Cagthail, you can make two Perception checks, one as a reaction and an optional one as a move action that would let you get a better idea of what the commotion is in the Sheets and on the streets outside.[/sblock]

Illira is next.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Mar 30, 2005)

*HP-24/47; Stabilization pts= 80/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

[sblock]You'd not be wrong on that call, Kell.  
Perception:24
Are you still letting me do intrusive sense link instead of mindlink, which is what I wanted in the first place?  It costs the same.  As for the +1 on the Fort save, how's about we say I pushed the ability like they described in Quintessential Human?  I can't remember the exact rules on that though.[/sblock]

Feiran surveys the area to see if she can find another exit.  And once again attempts to establish an _Antimagic Field_ by way of her touchstone ability.

OOC-I'll be out of town Wed-Sun

DM-[sblock]  If Feiran can find another exit, then she will head towards it and activate the _Velocitous Footgear_, but only if she deems it viable.  However, she might not do this if her perception check of Ilmordan is good.  I.e I'm trusting you to npc me, Kell  [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Mar 31, 2005)

Feiran: [sblock]  You hear a very human-sounding rasping cough from Ilmordan, as he lies on the ground on his hands and knees.  More bothersome is that the cough is interspersed with words and phrases that you're sure are magical, except that they hurt your ears too much for you to focus on them.

I'll let you push the ability, but you know there are penalties attached.  I haven't got Quintessential Human with me, so I'll have to randomly apply said penalties at some later time, okay?

Which do you want to do, _antimagic field_ or _velocitous footgear_?  I'll decide if I have to, but wait until I need to.  This thread's moving so slow that you may be able to take your turn yourself, proper like.

Side note: What's with all these 24s lately?  Not you, I mean, just generally...[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone?  Anyone?  Gonna do Illira's turn for her before too long...


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 6, 2005)

*HP 24/56, RP 18/56, AC 20, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail climbs up through one of the holes in the roof and, once up on it, runs across to look down on the side where Adinal and the others are.

On the mindlink, he sends, "I'm coming over the roof."
OOC: Who can hear that btw? Only Adinal or everyone, can I choose freely? (All if so.)

[sblock]Climb 19, reactionary perception 12, perception on street 23.

If I don't have time for all that, skip the perception at the end and go as far as possible. (Let me know how far I get.)[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 7, 2005)

Cagthail:  Climbing up on the roof and scampering past the broken furniture you are able to quickly find a vantage point to spy out the situation.

You stand on the roof of the Sheets, a large galley incongrously wedged between the buildings of this street.  Through the smashed timbers below you you can see the tavern in chaos - the patrons are panicked but unsure of what to to or where to go.  That particular situation could get very ugly in the near future, especially if there is a stampede into the enraged mob at the Sheets' front entrance.

At that entrance, you have momentarily lost sight of Feiran in the melee.  It is impossible to tell how she's doing, but the crowd's fury is unabated.  One thing does strike you however -  Ilmordan is on his hands and knees in the muck.  His hands glow with the same sickening green as before; he appears to be uttering some strange new incantation.  You have the slackening rain to thank for making this visible.

The bizarre mosntrous hounds he summoned before are the first thing you notice on the other side of the tavern.  They pace restlessly about twenty feet behind the chaotic mass of the boomers.  These boomers are in turn bearing down slowly on a squad of uniformed men lightly armed with nets and shortswords - only about fifteen feet of space separates the men and the boomers.  Illira and Adinal stand back another fifteen or twenty feet, and glance up at your telepathically-communicated warning.  Narine is beating a hasty retreat down the street, with Dros (where did he come from?) in tow.

OOC: I'm giving you a freebie move action, actually, and I'm not putting the stuff you get into spoilers.   This way, everyone can get a good overview to get back into the situation with.  Also, you can go ahead and hit everyone with the _mindlink_.  Though it's technically just between you and Adinal I think it will simplify matters to just treat it as a web.  You can shoose freely who to communicate with, except that Adinal always gets every message.  I also rolled a balance check for you, since the roof's pretty broken up, but no worries on that score.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 7, 2005)

*Illira, 48/59 hp, AC 25*

OOC: Sorry about not posting. I lost my connection twice for a couple of days and on top of that I've just had a very busy week. I should be back now posting at full speed and check8ing the thread almost daily. Feel free to NPC Illira, if this ever happensagain. 

IC: _More strange beasts? Is there no end to them? We are screwed big time scattered and fighting an unknown enemy. And who in the bloody hell has the amulet!

_Illira moves to Adinal. "We'll face them together, if that is the only way!" she tells the man, who seems to be too exhausted to try running away. She positions herself between the monsters and Adinal, so they have to get through her first. She focuses her attention aided by her sight enchancing magic to get a better look at their enemies. 

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception check 28. That was with the +10 from See Invisibility. If I don't get it anymore the roll is 18.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 8, 2005)

Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20 (readied)
Boomers: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties: 16
Illira: 14
Mob Swarm: 12
Animal Control Squad: delaying

Illira:
Your magically-enhanced speed is more than sufficient to bring you up to Adinal's side.  (In fact, it's overkill, if you would rather cast another spell.  Also note that Adinal's in no immediate danger due to the animal control squad's position between you two and the boomers.)

[SBLOCK] After watching the boomers for so long (relative to the rest of the party anyway), you are starting to work up an assessment of their combat threat.  They're big, and obviously strong, but don't seem to have any particular plan in mind.  They certainly aren't working together in any normal sense of that word.  This fight wouldn't be any harder than a pack of ogres if it you had to judge simply from their physical build.  Their connection to whatever other dimension they come from is the unknown factor.  That some of them seem to be slightly injured by their havoc-causing on the roof earlier is encouraging... [/SBLOCK]

OOC: No problem, Zerth.  I was starting to worry, though.  Glad to have you back!      I can hardly get upset over RL intruding.

Mob Swarm:
Feiran is currently in NPC mode, though I should be able to get her back here now.  As she's the only one affected by the mob, I'm skipping them for the moment.

Animal Control Squad:
These men ready their weapons, unsure of what to do.  Their leader glances back to Adinal periodically, apparently convinced that he knows what is going on.  Their fear is evident in the wavering of their shortswords and the involuntary steps they take back from the cloud of boomers.

(Delay action.)

Narine:
A safe distance away from the boomers, Narine notes their slow progress and halts, turning back towards the monsters.  She has an intense look on her face, as though she is analyzing her chances and weighing whether or not to aid Illira and Adinal.

(Ready an action to use a power.)

Boomers:
The boomers draw close enough to the animal control squad that their contorted flight whips the rain into a spattering frenzy, pushing the men even closer to panicked flight.  They stop moving, and a sound like a loud wind builds up around the boomers.  After listening for a moment, you can discern mocking laughter in a chaotic variety of pitches in the howling of the wind.

Feiran and Adinal are next.  (Cagthail's already taken his turn, I believe?)


----------



## Zerth (Apr 11, 2005)

OOC: Kelleris, Illira didn't cast any spells this round. I edited my post and chose to use a move action for the perception check you mentioned in one of your earlier posts. I guess you read the pre-edited version, in which I was indeed casting Expeditious Retreat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Narine whips around, and looks at the shifting monsters next to Adinal and Illira.  Focusing her mind, she fires a pure mental lance into the mind of the closest foe, hoping to give the others pause with the death of one of their own.*

Over the mindlink, she sends a thought to Adinal - _I rather thought a verbal warning would indicate the *gravity* of the situation!_, she says with an acidic tone in her mind voice.

OOC - _mind thrust_ agumented by 11, using wild surge +1.  60 points of damage, Will save negates, DC 21.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 14, 2005)

Illira - [sblock] Peering into the mass of creatures, you can make them out well enough that your eyes begin to track them, allaying the chance of missing (20%) you would otherwise have suffered.  You also notice that the nasty hounds that just appeared seem to have no intention of diving through the mass of boomers - they skulk at the edges, hard to see behind the other monsters, but make no obviously aggressive moves besides eerily following their assigned target with their serpentine necks. [/sblock]

Narine - [sblock] You smash mentally into the boomer ranks (how much psi do you have left, anyway), and get a solid hit.  Er, probably.  It's actually hard to target them, since they don't always seem to be mentally _there_.  But you get the mental impression of driving your fist through some kind of repugnant, giving mass, so you're inclined to think you've hit *something*. [/sblock]


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Apr 17, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Perception check not really of note:  14.  Knowledge Psionics to see if the Boomers could be affected by full-augment Crisis of Breath:  20.  Perception check to see if Narine's boomer was affected:  15.  Diplomacy check as full-round-action to bolster the morale of the animal control squad:  32.[/sblock]

Addressed to the animal control squad:

"Stand fast, my friends!  If we fight as one, we shall prevail!  Follow the lead of my companion here!  A concentrated attack will let us defeat these creatures one by one."

Note to players and DM:  Doing this as full-round action, sorry, not much else I can do to these creatures given circumstances.  Also, sorry Isida for taking so damn long.  Yell at Hatter too plz


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 17, 2005)

*HP-24/47; Stabilization pts= 80/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

OOC- Guys, I want to apologize.  Things have been crazed with projects, papers, and school related trips.

_Strange..._

Feiran activates the _Antimagic Field_.  Feiran moves so that when she activates the _Antimagic Field_ she gets Ilmordan in the radius.  

DM-[sblock]Balance-10
Fort-17
Str-22[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 19, 2005)

Feiran: [sblock] Note doing anything until you post the second round, since you're trying to interrupt Ilmordan's casting.  (Er, sorta.  Suppress the effect.  Whatever.) [/sblock]

Summoned Beasties:
The hounds continue to eye your party, clearly in no particular hurry to act.  You're beginning to suspect that there might be a feral cunning in those blank, staring eyes, assessing how you handle the boomer situation.

The animal control squad will react based on what you do, Illira.  Your next.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 19, 2005)

*Illira, 48/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Sensing, that a fight can't probably be avoided Illira starts preparing for one drawing out Heaven's Edge and casting a spell.

DM: [sblock]Draw weapon and Cast _Displacement_. Active spells on Illira: _Shield, See Invisible, Displacement_.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Narine had spent the last of her mental strength on trying to harm the strange creatures.  Now she dug into her quiver and pulled out a javelin.  Moving a bit closer to the shifting creatures, she launched one at them.*

OOC - Ak, it's hard to remember that this thread is actually only one day.  I'm out of power points now.  Moving up 40 ft (if that keeps me 30 ft. or more away, if not, move shorter distance) and throw the javelin (+8 (1d6/x2/20 ft range, javelin))


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Boomers: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14
Mob Swarm: 12

Animal Control Squad:  
Rallying after Adinal's encouragement and Illira's wordless show of force, the animal control squad moves up and forms a line in front of Illira, at their leader's direction.  They look shaky, but are apparently interpreting your party as the local leaders.  They hold their weapons defensively, warding off the boomers without attacking them until attacked first or given the order to do so.

Mob Swarm:
Feiran: [sblock]  Hey!  Where be you?      Not going to do this until you show and finish your turn. [/sblock]

Boomers:
The boomers, with exaggerated quietness and precision, begin to take little bites out of the animal control squad.  One of the animal control officers drops to the ground immediately, losing blood but still conscious, a long ragged gash blossoming across his abdomen.  Another gives a yelp of pain as his leather armor tears and his shoulder is savaged by a fleeting maw.  A rolling gurgling sound comes from the boomers, indicative of some sick enjoyment.

Feiran (sigh), Adinal, and Cagthail next.

Narine - Remember the exhausting psionics variant I'm using; you will be exhausted if completely out of points, but you may very well have recovered some psi between the last fight and this one - it's certainly been long enough.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 20, 2005)

*HP 24/56, RP 18/56, AC 25, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail jumps of the roof, and starts to slowly _glide_ down towards the boomers. While in the air he draws Swift and strikes one of them as he lands, before taking up a defensive stance.

DM:[sblock]Jump down with ring of feather falling, draw Swift. Attack 26 (+2 for higher ground?), damage 4. 

Could I have drawn the main-gauche as part of a MA last round? Parry against the boomer I attacked either way, +21 with main-gauche, +17 with Swift. Combat Expertise +5 to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 20, 2005)

Cagthail: [sblock] I'll give you the bonus for higher ground, but that bonus is only +1.  Hmm...  Perhaps I should up that to +2 as a house rule, though, tactical positioning is something I want to encourage.  You can draw both of your weapons at once, of course, and I'll let you sneeze drawing the main-gauche in this case.

In any case, Cagthail hits, scoring the hide of one of the boomers, who immediately twists away from him and back into the mass of creatures. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

DM: [sblock]Ok, Narine used 22 power points during the wearhouse escapades, which didn't even bring her to half.  Then during the current fight she's used 34, which makes her fatigued.  She's currently at 24 power points, and if she goes below 20, she is at 1/4 of her power points and becomes exhausted, if I understand your rules correctly.  Do I have that right?[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Narine - [sblock] Yes, that's right.  Had you gone to 53 power points or below in the earlier combat, you'd be back up to 53 right now, but that's not the case.  So you've got it exactly right. [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 21, 2005)

DM-[sblock]OOC-Kell, I am so sorry.  I am much in demand these days.  Between awards and being asked to be a speaker at functions, I am how you say, le pooped[/sblock]

Seeing that she isn't quite in range, Feiran pushes against the crowd again to get close to Ilmordan.

DM-[sblock]Balance: 13
Fortitude:10
STR: 10
That blows.  Well, I'll keep trying to interrupt his casting or if I can't, to suppress the effect when I can.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 21, 2005)

Mob Swarm (last round): [sblock] The mob continues its beating, dealing 6 points of damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 23, 2005)

*HP-32/47; Stabilization pts= 70/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

_Where's help when you need it?_

Realizing that she can't take too many more hits, Feiran injects herself with _Tullius's Effacious Nostrum_.  

To Adinal through the mindlink:  Where are you?

DM-[sblock] Feiran converts 14 points of damage to nonlethal.[/sblock]

Feiran again attempts to push through the mob.

DM-[sblock]to get Ilmordan into the _Antimagic Field_.[/sblock]

DM-[sblock]Balance: 10
Fort:11
STR: 20[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 24, 2005)

Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Boomers: 20
Feiran and Terak: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Ilmordan and Summoned Beasties: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14
Mob Swarm: 12

Ilmordan and Runehounds:
Suddenly, the far side of the Sheets explodes into an inferno.  Greenish-yellow tentacles of flame lash the area as though part of a living being bent on destruction, smashing windows and setting buildings alight.  The air sizzles with heat, and the light drizzle of rain instantly evaporates into an indistinct mist.  The mud under your feet dries and cracks somewhat from the heat, which immediately causes you to start sweating.  You can only imagine how terrible the destruction is amongst the unseen mob, the Sheets' customers...  And Feiran.

Illira: [sblock] Ilmordan's spell (for who else could be responsible) reminds you of a _fire storm_.  But you've never seen a spell so actively malevolent before. [/sblock]

Feiran: [sblock] Bet you're glad you've got an _antimagic field_ up, eh?

Ilmordan falls unconscious or dead at your feet, blood leaking from his fingers, eyes, and ears, though the cloak still conceals his identity.  Most of the crowd is incinerated, though a few members lie moaning with pain amongst the carnage.  The Sheets' front facade has been scorched beyond recognition, and only its thick walls prevented the deaths of dozens from the blaze.  Still, several waiters trying to hold the crowd back have been badly burned, and lie on the ground with a nasty green pus oozing from their wounds. [/sblock]

Illira, you're next.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 24, 2005)

*Illira, 48/59 hp, AC 25, For +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira jumps backwards shielding her face instinctively as the ship-restaurant suddenly explodes into a raging inferno. She gazes at the carnage with open mouth for some time, but quickly turns her attention back to the monsters attacking the animal control squad.

She sprints forward slashing one of the Boomers with Heaven's Edge, but quickly retreats, before the monsters have a chance to retaliate.

GM:[sblock]Attack roll 23, damage 16. Using hit and run tactics with Spring Attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

Illira OOC: Also, remember that the animal control people are looking to you to provide them some combat direction, and in the absence of that they'll probably just wade in and get themselves killed.  I could see, RP-wise, why Illira wouldn't be giving orders, but I just wanted to make sure you knew.

New Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Boomers: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Runehounds (and Ilmordan?): 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14

Looking better, eh?


----------



## Zerth (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC: Not giving orders was purely a RP-decision. Illira can fight herself and is also somewhat charismatic, but she just doesn't know how to lead troops in battle.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC - That's what I figured.  Just wanted to make sure you knew that they were deferring to you, so...

Animal Control Squad:
Seeing the only trained fighters in the area striking back against the boomers, the animal control squad does likewise, with more enthusiasm than effectiveness.  In fact, they're starting to look a little unhinged anyway, as though they aren't sure whose side they should be on, or if they should just be running.  Their attacks result in a few more sprays of blood on the ground, but none of the boomers drops.

OOC - In case you're wondering, Narine's _mind thrust_ killed one earlier, but the rest are still alive.  Illira and Cagthail have each damaged one, and the animal contol squad managed a few points of damage to a few others.  Only the one that Illira hit looked seriously wounded, but you can't even find that particular one without a spot check anymore.

Narine:
Got confused a bit.  You throw your javelin (at any of them in particular?), and it lodges momentarily in one of the creatures - it's wtill hard to differentiate them - a solid hit,

[sblock] Attack roll was a natural 20, confirmation roll was a 2.  Damage dealt: 4 points. [/sblock]

Your turn again next, Narine.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

_Well, at least they can be hit with normal weapons..._ she thinks idly.  Focusing her mind, she lashes out again at her pierced target with pure mental energy.

[sblock]Manifesting _mind thrust_ augmented to level 6.  It deals 31 points of damage, Will save 17 negates.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 26, 2005)

Narine: You strike out with a piercing bolt of mental energy at the wounded boomer, but the force of the attack dissipates in its agitated mind without doing any damage.  You are left with the fleeting impression of a red haze stretching off into mental distance.

Boomers:
One of the boomers darts out of the main mass, its teeth suddenly becoming clear as it snaps around Illira's arm, deflected at the last moment by her defensive spells.  Another strikes just as rapidly, coiling around the first, but scrabbles uselessly against Illira's mithral shirt.

Two more boomers snap out of the central mass, whipping around to either side of Cagthail.  Their speed is startling, but Cagthail has the edge, bringing both blades down and across simultaneously to ward off the sudden attack.

If the boomers are having a frustrating time with these two skilled warriors, they are having a field day with the animal control squad.  Two of its seven members fall, great chunks of flesh gouged out by the hungry creatures, and the rest sprout less serious wounds.  Their leader, his eyes bulging with fear, is drawn screaming into the main body of the boomers.  You can just barely make his struggles, still strong but fated to end poorly unless the creatures are driven away from their prize.

(OOC - That was a team grapple check, in case you were wondering.)

Feiran, Adinal, and Cagthail.  I'm going to go send an irate e-mail to Adinal's player now.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 29, 2005)

Adinal (last turn):
Adinal, breathing shakily and leaning on his staff, watches the battle impassively, attempting to catch his breath before making another move.

(OOC - Skipped Adinal's last turn to speed things up.  If there are any outstanding resolutions or rollings needed from previous rounds please tell me.  If it seems like a good idea, I'll try to write up a little summary of the battle so far to help everyone get their bearings [I know at least Narine was getting a little confused].)

New Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Boomers: 20
*Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17*
Runehounds (and Ilmordan?): 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 29, 2005)

*HP 24/56, RP 18/56, AC 23, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail tries to reach, and attack, the boomers trying to eat the squad leader.

He sees the squadmen ineffectively slashing at the boomers and calls, "Use your nets on those holding your leader, too weak to hold them, but it'll at least take them some time to rip through."

Through the mindlink he sends a tense, "Feiran? Still with us?"

DM:[sblock]5-foot step to the grapple if possible, otherwise attack a closer one. Preferably attacking a wounded one and flanking with a squadman if possible. Attacks: 21, 12 hp; 16, 11 hp; 17, 9 hp. Combat Expertise for +3 to AC. Parry 25 against one who attacked me last round.[/sblock]

OOC: I think I understand how the combat stands, but a summary couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 29, 2005)

OOC - Do you mean Feiran?  Illira is actually standing about 10 feet from Cagthail.  Feiran is the only one still on the other side of the Sheets.  Hmm...  Looks like that summary's a good idea.  I'll post one late tonight.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 29, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> OOC - Do you mean Feiran?  Illira is actually standing about 10 feet from Cagthail.  Feiran is the only one still on the other side of the Sheets.  Hmm...  Looks like that summary's a good idea.  I'll post one late tonight.



Oops, I did indeed  Teaches me to post when in a hurry... Post updated.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 30, 2005)

*HP-32/47; Stabilization pts= 60/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

Through the mindlink to Caghtail, Feiran says: I think I'm still with you, but only just.  'Twas a good show indeed.

Despite having an _Antimagic Field_ in place, Feiran is still shaken.  After taking a quick survey of the area, Feiran strides over to Ilmordan.  Anyone listeing can plainly tell that Feiran is not as nonchalant as she would like you to believe.

_Far too close for comfort.  Please live for I sorely desire to be the one to kill you!_

Feiran checks to see if Ilmordan still lives.

DM-[sblock] If Ilmordan lives, then Feiran will inject him with _Tullius' Effacious Nostrum_
15pts. of damage to nonlethal.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 30, 2005)

Quick summary of the battle to this point - 

After narrowly escaping from an ambush lid by Droman guards and their Captain (what game was he playing?), you located a helpful local named Kyra to take you to the Sheets, your meeting place.  After a discussion held over some suspicious mead, you moved (raggedly) into the street, and spotted your next problem.

Ilmordan, with a bloodthirsty mob in tow, presented an uneasy situation that soon degenerated into an outright battle.  The filthy mob advanced on you, uneasily at first but growing in boldness, as first Adinal – slowly – and then Illira – violently – wriggled under the Sheets to the other side of the Sheets.  Narine for her part took the more direct route, psionically scaling the “ship’s” hull and claiming the high ground.

Combat continued apace during this time – Cagthail fending off the mob, Narine psionically assaulting Ilmordan, and Adinal just trying to escape.  Ilmordan proved impervious to many of Narine’s attacks, and eventually drove her off through unknown means.  Meanwhile, Adinal encountered the animal control squad (now getting slightly chewed on), and retrieved Feiran’s unmotivated but hungry tiger, Terak.

At this point things started to get messier.  The boomers showed up, and destroyed the upper level of the Sheets.  Your party had been split, and the tavern’s patrons were panicking.  Ilmordan, making his first overt move, called forth from somewhere the monstrous hound-like creatures that even now stare you down from behind the wall of boomers.  Narine and Cagthail soon made it to the other side of the Sheets, and to relative safety, leaving Feiran behind to fend for herself against the angry mob.

By now, Adinal had calmed the increasingly panicky animal control squad, and was attempting to rally them against the encroaching threat of the boomers.  Ilmordan’s spell seemed to have taken a lot out of him, since the last thing most of you saw before escaping was him crouching in the muck, drooling blood.  The mob, however, continued to vent against Feiran, insensible to the weakness of their leader or the escape of most of their quarry.

After some tactical confusion, Narine, Illira, and Cagthail began to battle the boomers, with Adinal simply trying to remain on his feet.  Though their partial invisibility has made them difficult to combat, a deadly mental attack from Narine felled one of the beasts and the fighters’ efforts scored the hide of a half-dozen more.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the Sheets, Ilmordan has managed some manner of spell that has pulverized the street, consuming it in a sudden sickening inferno.  Just as incredibly, Feiran has managed to survive the blaze, though the rest of her situation is unknown.  Equally endangered is the animal control squad leader, twisting in the grip of several boomers.  Cagthail is attempting to rescue the beleaguered man.

And that is how matters now stand.


----------



## Kelleris (May 4, 2005)

Cagthail:
The animal control squadmembers are too disorganized to help distract your foes, but the first and second cuts of your routine still strike home.  The wounded boomer flops onto the ground, flayed muscles torn, disabling the beast - but it's still dangerous.  You are now standing in the thick of the boomer swarm, and their bodies coil around you like corded muscle.  They have the good sense to avoid throwing themselves on _Swift_ at least.

Feiran:
[sblock] You cannot determine if Ilmordan is alive or dead, so you inject him anyway just to be on the safe side.  Now what will you do? [/sblock]

Runehounds:
The mosntrous dogs continue their silent vigil, leaving stringy green slime wherever they pace.

New Initiative:
Narine/Dros:20
Boomers: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Runehounds: 16
*Illira: 14*
Animal Control Squad: 14

OOC - In case you haven't noticed yet, I'm bolding the person in the initiative order who's next up.

Also, I need to take some time off DMing this thread.  It's finals week, y'know.  Sorry, but I'll try to post sometimes still.  And over the summer I'll be hanging out with Hatter and Demon more, and thereby _ensuring their increased cooperation_....


----------



## Zerth (May 4, 2005)

*Illira 48/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira grits her teeth and joins the melee with Cagthail swinging _Heaven's Edge_ at the Boomers.

DM:
[sblock]I can't access the online roller (site might be down?), so please roll for me. Use 3 BAB Power Attack, +10 to hit, 2d6+13 damage, 15-20 crit. Cleave, if first attack downs an enemy. If I can flank my target with someone (Cagthail or one of the animal squad memebers) add +2 to attack roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 7, 2005)

Animal Control Squad:
Grabbing their folded nets from their belts, the squadmen try to clear the immediate area of boomers so that Cagthail can get close to their leader.  Several miss, confused by the erratic motions of the boomers or their blurred forms, but the three boomers nearest their leader are entangled in the lightweight webbing, and struggling to get free as they struggles against the animal control sqaud members, who are wrestling them away from their leader with all the effort they can muster.

For the time being, only two boomers, the original attackers, remain adjacent to the squad leader, who is looking much the worse for wear.

New Initiative:
*Narine:20*
Boomers: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Runehounds: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2005)

*Narine chooses to hold her mental strength in reserve for now, and takes out another javelin, hurling it at the boomers.*


----------



## Kelleris (May 15, 2005)

Illira and Cagthail:
Moving up to attack, you dart to the either side of one of the boomers on the captain, with Illira farther back than Cagthail.  Cagthail strikes first, cutting into the boomer's "chest" and causing it to rear back - Illira's jovar, arriving a moment later, bisects the creature horizontally, and the main bulk of it collapses to the ground.  Like a tentacle withdrawing, the rest of it vanishes into the ether.  Illira can track it only slightly longer than Cagthail.

Following through with the attack, Illira and Cagthail dodge to the side, swinging over the animal control captain's head and into the final boomer attempting to finish him off.  The damage is slightly less dramatic, and not quite as fatal, but still severe.  The wounded boomer, enraged, splatters you with its blood as it drops the captain and lunges at Illira.

The captain, released from the creatures' deadly grip, slumps to the ground, blood pooling from a series of shallow but broad gashes on his arms and legs where the boomers seized him.

(I combined your turns.  Cagthail almost killed one with two hits and 23 damage, and Illira mauled one with a critical hit for 34 damage and a cleave off of it for 15.  Between the two of you, that's one dead boomer, and one that's hurtin'.)

Narine:
Hurling a javelin at one of the entangled boomers, you are rewarded with a satisfying hit and a dribble of purplish blood.

(Narine deals 4 damage.)

Boomers:
Struggling against their nets, the boomers are hauled away from the squad leader by pairs of animal control officers working together.  Their strugles threaten to burst the reinforced nets, but all three netted boomers remain bound for now.  The remaining ones snap at the officers, Cagthail, and Illira, hoping to take advantage of your advancement into their midst to throw you off-guard.

One of them comes very near to hitting Cagthail, and he is forced to dodge abruptly or suffer a severe bite, straining muscles as he does so.  Illira also finds herself on the receiving end of a whiplash bite from a boomer, but it passes neatly through her arm without doing any obvious damage.

(Cagthail, you take 6 damage.)

OOC - That should be everybody.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I've finally finished my finals (erm) and gotten properly graduated, so I should be back to posting regularly.  Not that I've done that all semester, mind you.

New Initiative:
Narine:20
Boomers: 20
*Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17*
Runehounds: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Kelleris (May 19, 2005)

*bump*

Who's still here?


----------



## Jolmo (May 19, 2005)

*HP 18/56, RP 18/56, AC 25, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail enters a more defensive form as his wounds start getting to him, but he still tries to press the attack against the boomers.

DM: [sblock]Attacks: 14 / natural 1 / 9. 3 rolls under 5,  I guess that's 3 misses, so no damage rolled. Combat Expertise for +5 to AC. Parry 36 against the one who hit me last round.

So, 3 netted and one wounded boomer, are there any more?[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

*Grinning fiercely at her success, Narine grabs another javelin and lets it fly.*


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 19, 2005)

*HP-32/47; Stabilization pts= 60/225; Fort=5, Ref=5, Will=8*

Gazing down at Ilmordan, Feiran wishes that she was a little better at preserving life instead of bringing spectacular death and destruction.

_No ego there at all_

So Feiran, stares trying to see if Ilmordan possesses any signs of life such as breathing.

Through the mindlink Feiran says:  Ilmordan is currently lying at my feet but I can't tell if he lives or has gone to the gods.  Can anyone come to me and help me?

DM-[sblock]Can I try a perception check or something?  Maybe at a higher DC to tell if he has some kind of spark?  Also is everything relatively quiet around me since the _Antimagic Field_ is still going?[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (May 19, 2005)

*Illira 48/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira is just getting warmed as she swings her otherwordly sword at the Boomers. She attacks a wounded Boomer first, if there are any next to her.

DM: [sblock]Again the online roller seems not to work, so keep rolling for me, Kelleris! Using 2 BAB Power Attack, First attack +11, second +6. Damage 2d6+11 each, 15-20 crit. Cleave, if possible. Spells in effect: Shield, See Invisible, Displacement.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 20, 2005)

(OOC - My, that was effective.     I can't get the die roller to work properly either, so for this post I've "cheated" and used my hard-copy dice.)

Feiran:
[sblock] Gazing down at the badly burnt individual before you, you think you detect very shallow breathing.  But you may be hallucinating.  If he's not dead, he probably'll wish he was if he ever wakes up.  You nudge him with your foot, hoping for a groan, or something, but no dice.[/sblock]

Cagthail:
Lashing out wildly, your form breaks for a moment, pulling you out of line and preventing you from inflicting anything more than a few ineffectual scrapes on the boomers.  As their nets bulge under the strain, you hastily bring both of your weapons up into an impenetrable guard.  (No, seriously, that parry score is disturbing.    )

Runehounds:
Sensing the imminent demise of the boomers, the bizarre hounds distend their jaws in a grotesque parody of a panting hound.

Illira:
Attempting to hack into the wounded boomer, your eyes are deceived not by the creatures' strange blurring effect but by their sinuous, whip-like speed.  Both of your powerful strokes meet only air.

Animal Control Squad:
The squad is still fighting a losing battle to keep the three netted boomers away from the fighters.  As they do so, two of them slip in the partly-dried muck of the street, loosing their trailing rope and causing their partners to be pulled off their feet.

Narine:
In an odd reversal of fortunes, your hurled javelin striks true, digging into the hide of the wounded boomer and slowing its pressing assault on Cagthail and Illira.  The wound is minor, but every little bit helps.  (5 damage!)

Boomers:
Even after your attacks, nearly a dozen boomers remain.  But, suddenly, most of them disappear into the air itself with an audible slurping sound, pulled back like tentacles through space.  Only four remain: the netted creatures and the blood-frenzied wounded specimen.

The wounded boomer snaps at Illira with an oddly petulant air, as though simultaneously frenzied with bloodlust and mildly annoyed at its swiftly-arriving death.  Its teeth close around her arm, tearing through clothing and scoring skin before pulling away.  (12 damage)

The remaining three boomers continue to struggle against their bonds.  With a loud series of snapping sounds, one rends its net, casting aside the animal control squad members attempting to rein it in.  The other two continue to lash and flail with redoubled fury.

New Initiative:
Narine:20
Boomers: 20
*Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17*
Runehounds: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Wanting to avoid exhausing herself if she has to run, Narine opts to keep hurling javelins at the boomers.  The sudden disappearance of many has her worried again about her strange vision and the sticky spot on her forehead.*


----------



## Jolmo (May 20, 2005)

*HP 18/56, RP 18/56, AC 22, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail relaxes his defenses a bit again, now that there are fewer enemies to worry about, and strikes, first against the wounded one and then against one that is still stuck in a net (if the first one goes down).

Over the mindlink he replies, "kinda occupied over here, think you can hold him if he comes to? Some answers from that one would be nice, but we don't need him coming at us in full strength again."

DM: [sblock]Attacks: 23, 9 hp / 31 (crit against 20), 13 hp (21 hp) / 19, 4 hp. Combat Expertise for +2 to AC. Parry 37 against the boomer who broke free.

I used Invisible Castle die roller this time, helped my luck it seems . If you need to nerf parrying, just let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (May 21, 2005)

*Illira 36/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira gasps as she feels the pain caused by the frenzied boomer's bite. Irritated, the girl turns her attention wholly on the same boomer, that just wounded her.

DM: [sblock]Attack the wounded boomer. +13/+7 to hit, 2d6+7 damage, 15-20 crit. Cleave, if possible. Assign Dodge vs. the first enemy, that attacks her. +2 to the attack rolls, if flanking is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 24, 2005)

(OOC: Going to give those two a bit longer to reply, then I'll move on.)

Cagthail:
Feeling as relaxed as you ever do in a life-or death combat, you maintain a strong guard and finish off the wounded boomer before snapping your main-gauche across the jawline of the freed boomer, causing blood to drip down into its two-inch fangs.

[sblock] Nah, it's okay for now.  You aren't any better defended than Illira, with her _shield_ and _displacement_ spells.  This does have to be the slipperiest front line I've ever run, though.     [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 24, 2005)

Through the mindlink Feiran says: Yes, I can take the almost dead man.  I just didn't know if he was alive or not and I still don't beyond a shado of a doubt if he is.  Do any of you need any help?

DM-[sblock]Know (arcana): 18

Know (planes): 19[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 25, 2005)

Feiran:
[sblock] You need to tell me what rolls are for.  Just because I talked to you about it in person doesn't mean I remember.    [/sblock]

Runehounds:
Watching the last of the boomers fall, the runehounds begin to disappear, one by one, slipping through outside spaces to better vantage points.  (Perceptions checks please.)

Illira:
Even wounded you have no real trouble dismantling the boomer wounded by Cagthail earlier, living little more than twitching musculature behind.  Sweeping your blade around, you try to finish off another one of the monsters, but miss by less than the width of your blade.  (Two hits for 28 total damage, missed by 1 on the cleave.)

Animal Control Squad:
Cowed by the escaping boomers, the animal control squad members retreat, carrying their fallen comrades.  Some begin to fumble for light crossbows stored at their belts.

Narine:
Lobbing another javelin, you are aggravated to find it slipping through space apparently filled by the boomer you aimed at, and missing entirely.  The weapon lands with a splat in a puddle beyond the melee.

Boomers:
With the retreat of the animal control squad - who evidently are all too happy to let you handle the problem - the last two boomers have no trouble wriggling free of their bonds, snapping the woven strands.  They move to snap at Cagthail, sensing somehow that he is the weakest of their foes, and ineffectually flank the quick-footed dualist.

And now a second Perception check for everyone...

This initiative chart's getting a bit repetitive, isn't it? -

New Initiative:
Narine:20
Boomers: 20
*Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17*
Runehounds: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Jolmo (May 25, 2005)

*HP 18/56, RP 18/56, AC 21, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

Cagthail takes a step to get both boomers in sight and attacks the one on his right while holding his main-gauche in defense against the other.

Over the mindlink he replies, "We can handle it. Get here if you can, but keep Ilmordan secure. Have the mob moved on?"

DM: [sblock]Perception rolls: 24 & 12. Attacks: 24, 11 hp; 17, 6 hp; 18, 6 hp. Parry 25. Combat expertise for +1 to AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

*Narina scowls and throws another javelin.  As long as she was far enough away to not get hurt herself, but still cause mayhem amongst her enemies, it was a good enough plan for now.*


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 25, 2005)

Through the mindlink: Lets just say, Cagthail, that the explosion pretty much solved my problems.

DM-[sblock] Those checks were to see if I could identify them and what they can do.  Also, to find if there is any way to subdue them without bloody carnage, though I suspect I'm being naively hopeful.
Perception check to spot stuff: 24.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 26, 2005)

Narine - Perception check?

Feiran:
Glancing about after sending your telepathic message to Cagthil, you spot a lone runehound sitting on the thatched roof of a nearby building, lying down and panting.  You lock eyes with its jaws - it has no notceable visual organs - and become aware that it is somehow watching you.  Your instincts as an animal handler kick in, and you stand there staring evenly at it in a calming posture.  You observe the beast for a few quiet moments that seem to go on forever, and wonder what the hell this thing is.

[sblock] You stare at it, racking your brains, but the recent battle seems to have scattered your wits, and you can remember nothing.  You know the name, runehound, that immediately came to you, and a few other things you have observed: this beast can teleport, it was summoned and so is something like an outsider, and it needs no eyes to track you, even at great range.  Judging from its build alone, it would be a match for Terak, barring both your own devices and whatever alien magic the creature can draw upon.  The green goo is produced in sufficient quantities that you fear it is some manner of poisonous bite or breath weapon, but you have no substantial knowledge to confirm or deny your guess. 

You hear a sound nearby.  Breaking your gaze, you see a small group of armored guardsmen with pikes advancing down the street at a double-time march.  They have their eyes locked on the stunned mob of patrons spilling out from the Sheets, and don't seem to have assessed you as something other than a victim yet.  [/sblock]

Cagthail:
You cut into the boomer twice, drawing blood, but barely slowing it down.  In fact, the thing seems rather to be moving faster than before.  A lot faster - the second stroke of your attack sequence should have hit.

[sblock] Worse, you hear cries from somewhere nearby.  The guard is evidently on its way, finally reacting to a very noisy battle that has dragged on for far too long already.  They are shouting for civilians to remain inside and bar their doors, ut anything further is indistinct. [/sblock]

New Initiative:
Narine:20
Boomers: 20
Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17
Runehounds: 16
*Illira: 14*
Animal Control Squad: 14


----------



## Zerth (May 27, 2005)

*Illira 36/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira attacks the same Boomer as Cagthail. Why was it picking up speed? Better to finish it off quickly as there was no knowing what powers they yet possessed.

DM:[sblock]Attacks +13/+7 (+2 if flanking), damage 2d6+7. Cleave, if possible. Dodging the fast Boomer (AC 26). Perception check +0.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (May 30, 2005)

Illira:
You bring your weapon down and cut into the boomer, once and twice, dropping it in short order despite its enhanced speed.  (Two hits for 14 each, missed the cleave.)

[sblock] This effect is similar to a _haste_ spell, but you haven't heard anyone casting, seen anyone who might toss a spell on a pair of soon-to-be-dead boomers.  It doesn't seem like a natural ability either - the only thing the boomers are doing differently is moving faster, and you would expect something more from a natural frenzy ability. [/sblock]

Animal Control Squad:
From behind Illira and Cagthail the first few bolts dart toward the boomers, but have no appreciable effect.

Narine:
Your javelin hits again, dealing a fair amount of damage to the last remaining boomer.  (7 points.)

[sblock]  As you draw your javelin, you hear cries from somewhere nearby. The city guard is evidently on its way, finally reacting to a very noisy battle that has dragged on for far too long already. They are shouting for civilians to remain inside and bar their doors, but anything further is indistinct.  [/sblock]

Boomer:
With its increased speed, the boomer snaps out at Illira again.  She fends off its jaws with her jovar, but is buffeted by the whiplash movements of its corded muscles and almost thrown off her feet.  (8 damage.)

New Initiative:
Narine:20
Boomer: 20
*Feiran: 19
Adinal: 19
Cagthail: 17*
Runehounds: 16
Illira: 14
Animal Control Squad: 14

[OOC - Sorry about that, I was laboring under a pile of relatives all weekend, and they commandeered the computer room.  On the plus side, I should be getting high-speed internet on my personal computer soon, and that should help the situation.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

_Oh bloody hell..._ Narine thinks.  She then yells vocally and over the mindlink.  "The city guards are coming!"


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 1, 2005)

*HP 18/56, RP 18/56, AC 13, Fort 10, Ref 13, Will 5.*

"I hear them. Time to be off then," Cagthail sends over the mindlink as he abandons all his defenses to finish the last boomer off quickly.

After another series of attacks, he continues 'speaking', "who are the ones fighting on our side? We leave them behind?"

DM: [sblock]Finishing move, attacks: 31 (crit against 23), 17 hp (crit 22 hp); 29, 7 hp; 15, 6 hp. Parry 28 against last boomer. (I gave up dex and MW (tied to Expertise) bonuses to the parry roll. Fair enough?)[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 2, 2005)

Cagthail:
Without needing to waste time on defense, you carve up the last boomer with alacrity.  You would swear that you saw an expression of surprise on the boomer, despite its apparent lack of a face.  It drops to the ground in a heap, and the air around the fallen creatures boils and froths as they vanish.  (All but the second hit, uhm, hit.)

[sblock] After putting the finishing touches on your foe, you pause for a moment to evaluate Narine's warning and your previous perceptions.  Unfortunately, you can't clearly make out how far away they are (beyond close) and what direction (beyond somewhere behind you). [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Delightful," Narine breathes as the last boomer goes down.  _I'm all for running, so kindly choose a direction, or I'm going to make one up as I go along..._ Narine broadcasts on the mental link.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 4, 2005)

Everyone knows how to reach the portals of Khorvaire and get to one of the other six planes from there thanks to Adinal's directions.  Or, you know what direction it is (behind and somewhat to Cagthail and Illira's right) - actually getting there in a confusing place like this may be more of a problem.

EDIT - And this is my thousandth post!  Woo-hoo for me!


----------



## Zerth (Jun 4, 2005)

*Illira 28/59 hp, AC 25, Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7*

Illira nods to Cagthail as he suggests they should leave and follows him. She is worried about the amulet and the fact, that noone responded the last time, when she asked who had it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 4, 2005)

Through the mindlink:  Beofre we scatter like sheep, three things should be considered.  First, there are some essential items that will more than likely help our quest that I left at my room.  Two, we need to question Ilmordan.  I think our best course of action is not to leave immediately.  This day has been long and rest is needed.  Adinal might have a quiet, secluded place for us to rest.  Lastly, there are runehounds  that I believe were brought here by Ilmordan.

Feiran also orders Terak to her side.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 5, 2005)

Cagthail starts moving forward. (Or to his right, whatever will have him following the block but away from the guard-noices.) While jogging, he talks over the mindlink:

"We have been found twice already, so I doubt a night in the city will leave us much rest. The hounds were here but disapeared when we defeated the others. They might come back I guess, but we'll deal with them if they do."

"Ilmordan... Did you get a look under his hood yet? The guards might not make so thorough a search so if we can just get to some safe place a few blocks away we might be able to pause there to question him, even an alley might do. Anyone know of a place close by?"

"We must get away from here before the guards come in any case. Feiran, if you can move with him, folllow the block to the right(?) from the ship and we'll meet up where it ends. Otherwise we'll double around and come to where you are."


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 8, 2005)

{Everyone trying to kill you is dead, for the time being, so don't worry about initiative anymore.}

Narine:
[sblock]The goopy spot on your forehead is still there, and still refuses to rub off even a bit.[/sblock]

Illira:
[sblock]Given what you know of the amulet, you are reasonably sure that you could locate it with a _detect magic_ spell, at least as long as your invisibility-piercing sight remains.  The phenomena described by Adinal in your first encounter are quite striking from the right perspective, after all.[/sblock]

Feiran:
[sblock] You reach down to attempt to pull off Ilmordan's hood, but to no avail.  Your hand passes through it as though it were a tattered mist, though you can feel the solidness of clammy flesh underneath.  Your investigations are interrupted by a wash of people from the Sheets, crowding out into the street and shouting.  If you have any interest in getting away, now's the time.[/sblock]

The rain from earlier has all but stopped, leaving the city humid and soggy-looking.  While it's nice to be out of the rain, you can no longer count on its concealment.  From the sound of things, the guards are on the other side of the street for now, along with a large crowd the Sheets' patrons.  Other than traces of slime left by the vanished boomer corpses, you are alone in the street, though undoubtedly eyes watch from the windows after all this noise and battle.

Cagthail (and anyone following him):
 [sblock] As you move down the street, past buildings somewhere on the border between ramshackle and merely old, you notice a variety of places you could potentially hide - buildings are crowded and close together, and there's a fair amount of debris in the alleys.  Did you have something specific in mind? [/sblock]

The layout of the streets is a bit confusing, but, from what he's seen, Cagthail is pretty sure that he'll be able to catch up with Feiran somewhere down the line, as long as you remain in telepathic contact.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jun 9, 2005)

Breathing heavily, Adinal follows Cagthail while speaking over the mindlink, "Cagthail is right.  I cannot be certain of our safety in Dromus any longer.  I advise that we try to take Ilmordan with us quietly.  If we are found carrying a body there's little my speeches will be able to accomplish.  If we can get anything out of the wretch I shall be quite pleased.  If he dies on us...I suppose I shall be quite pleased as well.  Quicky, let us proceed."

DM:  [sblock]Retroactively using the rounds you skipped me over as rounds in which I used Correspond to contact Mathilde.  She will meet us at Khorvaire Square whenever we get there.  PP total at 23.  Ouch.[/sblock]

OOC:  Sorry about that interminable wait folks.  I'm horrible when it comes to punctuality.  Kelleris just bugged me enough to make me post again.  Hopefully he'll be a regular influence on me or I might vanish again (though I hope that won't happen).


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 10, 2005)

Ducking into an alleyway just as the guards start to trickle over into your side of the Sheets, your small party takes cover.  One of you peeks around the corner to observe the events as they unfold.  Fortunately, it seems that a minimum of people were hurt or killed, and the bewildered animal control squad has either lost track of you in your haste to get out of the area, or are deliberately not pointing the guards in your direction.

The watchmen swarm over the area for almost half an hour, and eventually leave, leaving four of their members behind to collect evidence and testimony, and watch for the culprits.  Feiran still has not showed up with her captive mageling, but it does seem relatively safe to move on now.

What now?

Feiran:
[sblock]Hey!  I need an escape plan, missy! [/sblock]

Cagthail:
[sblock]The four guards seem involved in their business, but you notice that they still remain alert, and are dispersed enough to cover much of the area watchfully.  You should still have little trouble getting away, as long as you are careful. [/sblock]

Adinal:
[sblock]Mathilde replies with a simple "Yes dear!", tinged with concern and happiness at hearing your (mental) voice again. [/sblock]

Illira:
[sblock] You feel a prickling in the flesh of your wrist and hands, as though scaled and prickly hands were clasping your own.  The feeling intensifies whenever you think of the wandering amulet, to an almost painful level.  [/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 10, 2005)

Illira looks at those she can see and speaks through the mindlink, _Who has the amulet?_ _How come noone else is worried about it?_

DM:[sblock] Illira casts also _Detect Magic_ and scans every party member in range.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 11, 2005)

Illira: 
[sblock] Spellcraft 23.

 You pass your hands over your eyes, attuning them in the moment of darkness to the skein of magical threads around you.  With your doubly-enhanced sight, you scan the area.  There are a few blotches of color here and there in the air, marking the presence of some swirl of planar energy, and you note the usual diffused glow of magical equipment on your companions.  But you will need to look deeper to discern the true flows of magic in the area. [/sblock]

Illira casts a spell, briefly, a simple cantrip.  The sorceress focuses, with a discernable effort of will, and her eyes go out of focus, blurring into pools of color that do not betray the direction of her gaze.

[sblock] Now you are gazing at the startling complexity of the ley lines in the area, looking for a pattern.  You have no substantial training in the minutiae of planar geometry, but the swirls of color, moving in discordant harmony, seem to be clustering around your group.  The amulet definitely remains on one of you...  Not Adinal.  Cagthail or Narine. [/sblock]

Narine:
[sblock] Illira just cast the _detect magic_ spell, and is focusing on something in particular, though you cannot tell what. [/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 11, 2005)

Feeling more awkward with speaking through the mind when the others are standing just next to him, Cagthail speaks in a soft voice instead. "I don't know what happened to the amulet. I'd guess Feiran or Narine has it, from how Ilmordan kept looking straight through the wall at them when first he found us."

Thinking of the two cases briefly, Cagthail shows some concern when continuing, "Feiran is alone with him now, but she seems to be in control. And..." Cagthail cuts himself short and throws a considering glance at Narine before looking to Adinal questioningly and then back to Narine again to warily ask, "do you have it?"


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 12, 2005)

Feiran:
[sblock] How do you plan to get away from the guards?  Yeah, I know, I already asked.  But reminders are good, and I don't want to make it _too_ obvious who has the amulet. [/sblock]

Narine:
[sblock]You've been too distracted to tell whether you have the amulet or not.  That would require a quick pocket search. [/sblock]

Cagthail:
[sblock] If you like, you may make a Perception check to scan Narine (or whoever) for signs of the amulet, but it'll be obvious that you're looking them over carefully. [/sblock]

Illira:
[sblock] You're having a hard time tracking what's going on around you, trying to visually sort through the tangle of magical conduits.  Just FYI, you have a Perception check penalty when using _detect magic_ in this way. [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 12, 2005)

When Terak gets to Feiran, she begins to heave Ilmordan onto his back.  After he is in place, Feiran then hops onto Terak as well.  

Through the mindlink:"Cagthail, direct me to where you are!  I've got Ilmordan, and it is possible that the guard will follow me."


Feiran takes off to the place where she last saw Cagthail and awaits for further directions.  She also calls Grax to her.

DM-[sblock]Feiran activates _forced sense link_ on the one runehound she identified.  Since it has no eyes, she'll use whatever it uses in place of sight.   What can she tell?  [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Narine quickly pats her pockets to make sure she still has the amulet.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 13, 2005)

A few moments pass, and Illira is still concentrating on her spell.

DM: [sblock]Please make a perception check for me to try to locate the amulet.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 14, 2005)

Feiran:
[sblock] You slip on the viewing goggles while attempting to find the psychic waveform that would allow you to tap into the hound's senses, but are unable to do so before the device's energy runs out and the goggles show only incomprehensible gibberish. [/sblock]

Illira: 
[sblock] [OOC: Perception for normal things, Spellcraft to find the amulet using _detect magic_.]

Resolutely focusing on the magical filaments you can see, you try to simultaneously trace them individually and hold the bigger picture in mind to sort through.  It takes you a while, but you're pretty sure Narine has it on her person. [/sblock]

Narine:
[sblock]  You don't find anything new or suspicious in your pockets, but something is still bothering you.  It's a feeling similar to being watched, very hard to pin down unless you concentrate, that you have been getting from the amulet all along.  You still have that feeling, so you _should_ still be carrying the amulet, even though your pockets are bare. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

Narine has a sudden thought, and rubs her forehead where the sticky spot was.  _Oh dear, did it go traveling?  Or am I overthinking this?_ she thinks frantically.  Hurridly she calls Dros over and searches through her things, wondering if she absentmindedly put it in there, though she can't help but think that maybe her experience in the bar may have opened a doorway she didn't exactly close...


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 14, 2005)

Cagthail looks with tense interest at Narine searching through her things as he does his best to mentally direct Feiran to where they are.

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception 28, looking for the amulet.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 15, 2005)

Feiran:
[sblock] You haul Ilmordan onto Terak's back, but you don't have time to secure his body before the guards begin to notice that there is a person, with an armored tiger, trying to escape the scene before she can be questioned.  As a result, you barely have time to flee down the street and into an alleyway before the guards manage to push through the crowd of confused former tavern patrons.  Ilmordan gets a good jouncing in the process - you hope you haven't damaged anything else.

Following Cagthail's instructions, you are able to reach the small group, currently huddled in an alleyway patting themselves down in search of something. [/sblock]

Everyone Else:
[sblock] You see Feiran, with her tiger carrying Ilmordan on his back, approach you.  She seems a bit flustered, and from the sound of things has just narrowly avoided the guards on the other side of the street.  They are no doubt now trying to figure out how she eluded them. [/sblock]

Narine:
You call Dros over to you to, noticing for the first time how battered he looks.  His right eye is puckered out in a nasty purpling swelling, his muscular arms scratched and battered from the tumble of the mob, and his clothes show the slime and tears of someone scrambling through close alleys to keep up.  He breathes heavily and coughes as he holds your bag out to you for inspection.

You root through your bag hurriedly, jumbling the contents up in your search, but can't find anything out of the ordinary.

Cagthail:
[sblock] Looking Narine over carefully, you do not note anything out of the ordinary until she bends over to sort through her manservant's gear.  Then, something seems out of place.  After a few moments' consideration you realize what it is - a drab, flat-grey comb perched high in her mane of dark blonde hair, studded with gems that might be beautiful if they weren't the dull color of used wash water.  The ornate (after a manner of speaking) comb is covered in the same eye-confusing tracery you recall from your brief earlier glimpses of the amulet. [/sblock]

Illira:
[sblock] As Narine bends over to inspect her luggage, Cagthail continues his visual survey of her person.  You notice his eyes catch on something in her hair (it's hard to make out what with your current distorted senses), and all the pieces suddenly click together in your head - this object is definitely the amulet. [/sblock]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2005)

Illira's eyes seems to be fixed on Narine for some time, until her concentrated experession turns to surprise. In her surprise she forgets to use the mindlink and speaks out loud. "I found it. Narine has it. It's in her ...hair?"


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 15, 2005)

"Yes, seems it's changed into a comb..."

Hearing the sound of more guards approaching, Cagthail cuts off his thoughts about that and instead continues, "but no time for that now. I hope this alley has another exit, for I believe we must follow it if we are to avoid the guards."

He looks around at his companions for other suggestions while waiting for Feiran to come the last way to them, but will set off if no one speaks up before then.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

Narine pats her head, blinks, and then shrugs.  _Well, at least it's serving a useful purpose while we transport it..._  Seeing the terrible state Dros was in, she dug out a greenish stone, and pressed it to his head, releasing the healing energy into him.  "I'm so sorry!  Here, this should help."

OOC - Using _power stone of body adjustment_


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 17, 2005)

Dros nods humbly at Narine's ministrations.  "It's nothing, lady.  Just had to keep up with you, is all."  The lurid green energy of the power stone flashes once, and then goes dead, edging Dros's wounds with green light and closing them.  Finished with his wounds, the green energy also repairs his clothes and, as a final touch, gathers Dros's torn and ill-kempt hair into a neat braid going down to his shoulders.  He seems surprised at the attention, but grateful.

Your party moves down the alley, and you discover that your luck is holding so far - the alley forks about 20 feet down its length, going right and left, deeper into the maze between buildings.  The alleys are otherwise identical, small trash-strewn ways barely large enough for one person to pass.  A gigantic pitted iron spike looms into the sky somewhere down the left-hand side, its peak glowing a dull red.

Narine:
[sblock] The _power stone_'s effect on Dros is extremely strange.  You know of no way to twist the spell to restore clothing and appearance, and indeed _body adjustment_ tends to leave pale scars except in the hands of skilled psionicists, which quickly fade.  Even these are not in evidence on Dros's body.  It would take an exceptionally skilled psion to manage such skillful body manipulation. [/sblock]

Cagthail:
[sblock] Out of the corner of your eye, you spot a flash of white.  A quick glance ascertains the presence of your recent guide, Kyra, crouched on a rooftop and looking down at you.  Her technique is excellent, her motions timed to avoid attracting attention, but she seems almost diffident about remaining hidden, as though she is not sure she wants to be spotted or not.  She didn't notice your brief attention, but her eyes are fixed on your party. [/sblock]

Adinal:
[sblock]You suddenly get a feeling of being watched, magically or in person - almost the same feeling you get when you sense a negotiation going badly awry.  A swift glance around shows no one, but you're feeling nervy enough to miss anything.[/sblock]

Illira:
[sblock] Are you maintaining the focus on detect magic to better keep track of the amulet/hair comb or dropping it back to mere aura sensitivity to keep a better eye on your surroundings? [/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 17, 2005)

Cagthail fixes his gaze at a rooftop and puts on a wary smile as he calls out, "You plan to watch us much longer, Kyra, or are you coming down?"


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 17, 2005)

Kyra starts, a flash of white cloth that draws everyone's attention to her rooftop perch.  She flushes slightly in embarassment before replying.  "Er, well, I hadn't really decided."  Standing up, she attempts to brush the dirt of the rooftop off of her clothing, leaving light grey smudges at knee-level.

"I had hardly gotten more than a block away from the Sheets when I heard a crack of thunder...  I couldn't just pass up the opportunity to see what my guidees have been up to, could I?  Just arroved in the city, and already blowing up fair-sized buildings!"  She cracks a grin.  "Fast, if nothing else!"

"After watching the watchies scrambling to find you, I just couldn't resist tailing you for a bit," she adds, walking to the edge of the roof and taking a seat.  "So, what's next?  I hope you're not planning to stick around this district for much longer.  I'd offer to guide you to a safer place, but" - with a distasteful glance toward Adinal - "I see you've already made some friends in the underbelly of society."

Cagthail: [sblock] OOC - Did you mean "wry" instead of "vary"? [/sblock]


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 17, 2005)

"No, we're not staying here much longer..."

Cagthail looks around at the others and speaks over the mindlink. _What do we tell her? I doubt we can keep her from following us if she wants to. Maybe she can be hired in place of Kestral, Adinal?_

DM: [sblock]Actually, I meant wary (edited now). Not sure of her reasons for stalking us after all.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 17, 2005)

Cagthail:
[sblock] OOC - Oh, sorry about that.  I probably shouldn't have assumed it was a mistake in word choice before I thought it might be a plain ol' typo.  Sorry about that. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Narine presses forward when Kyra arrives, and flashes the woman a smile.  Though still puzzled over the curious side effects of her power stone, there were more pressing matters to deal with.  "Delighted to meet you again Kyra.  Adinal has been with us for a while, not a bad fellow really," Narine says cheefully.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 18, 2005)

Throught the midnlink: "I am all for leaving swiftly;however, I have important instruments in the room that I am staying.  These would benefit us in the long run.  The plan that I propose is for me to leave my tiger with Adinal and Narine.  The rest of us could stop by my room quickly.  WHat do you think?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2005)

DM:[sblock]Illira drops her concentration as the amulet has finally been found.[/sblock]

Illira turns to look at Kyra, when Cagthail spots her and speaks. She frowns a bit, when Kyra speaks not-too-highly about Adinal, but says nothing.

"I don't like leaving the amulet, but if you think we'll need your stuff, I'll trust you, Feiran," Illira 'speaks' through the mindlink.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 19, 2005)

Kyra continues to peer down at you.  At Narine's words, she speaks up again, cheerily saying, "Obviously you don't know the Shadowed Hand like I do.  They aren't the worst lot in the city, but they're far from the best, too."

"So, should I be going?  If you haven't any use for me, I suppose all I can do is scutter off."


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jun 19, 2005)

Through the mindlink: Perhaps she could come with those of use who are going back to my room?  If that's what we agree too?  She might know shortcuts and she'll have to know where and what we should avoid.  We might as well use all the comodities we can.  She'll do as wellas any other.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 22, 2005)

Cagthail replies over the mindlink, _I think I'd better stay with the artifact and our prisoner, it seems more likely that I'll be needed near them than I'll be just fetching some items.

Ask Kyra to take you if you think that will make it quicker,_ he agrees to her last point.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 25, 2005)

*bump*

Okay, I'll assume you speak to Kyra in some way tomorrow if nobody posts and get a move on.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 26, 2005)

After Feiran agrees to a fee for her sevices, Kyra agrees to alleviate the hopelessly-lost condition of the technologist as she returns to her lodgings to collect her gear and monkey.  The rest of you, trusting to Adinal's slightly stunned but knowledgeable guidance, set out for your destination - Kelluna, and the Mad Proxy you hope can tell you something worth learning about your recent acquisition.

Feiran - [sblock] Kyra shows you to your room, taking a shortcut via teleportation circle so you can get to Khorvaire at roughly the same time the others do.  All told, it costs 270 gold to retrieve your gear, so edit your character sheet accordingly. [/sblock]

Everyone Else - [sblock] You wend your way through Dromus, navigating by the enormous, magically-lit iron obelisks that mark important (or once-important) areas.  The entire time you are careful to keep moving, and to keep to quiet and unassuming side streets.  You stop only to eat, cheap morsels from run-down food stalls.  The alleys and jumbles of buildings blend together after a while, into an undifferentiated mass of streets no wider than two of you abreast.  The upshot is that, shortly after daybreak the next morning, tired and entirely too familiar with the Droman gutters, Adinal leads you up a final street and to your destination.  A sudden din of commerce and chatter fills the air as you arrive. [/sblock]

The back alley you are standing in drops off about 10 feet amidst shattered paving stones into the basin of Khorvaire's Square below you, giving you an excellent vantage point from which to survey your objective.  The dominant features of the Square are the six portals, each one permanently linking Dromus to one of its mother planes.  The fantastic arches are easily thirty feet high and fifty across at the base, with a constant stream of traffic passing both ways.  The Kellunan arch is easy to pick out, made of a shining golden metal inlaid with snippets of religious dogma written in a hundred different languages, inlaid into the golden metal in a rich silver-colored metal.  The words (those you can understand) exhort pilgrim and merchant alike to obey the will of scores of different proxies, each apparently with radically different beliefs.  The surface of the gate is like an undulating wave of green-tinged silver, revealing to the eye snippets of vision from the separate world on the other side.  They are many hundreds of feet away from you, but the cluster of magical gates dominates your field of view nevertheless, raised as it is on an enormous dais fifty feet off ground level.

Spread out directly below you is a sight at once familiar and strange.  Familiar, because every one of you, with the exception of Adinal, came into the city by this route, and strange because everything is so jumbled up from before that you can no longer even mark with your eye the route you originally took past the brightly-colored merchant's stalls, glowering customs agents, and a sea of people going about their business.  Most merchants don't see more of the city than this great bazaar of a marketplace, where rich jewel merchants are crammed chaotically together with shady moneylenders and sweetmeat hawkers and peddles of all other sorts and means.  There are literally thousands upon thousands of people jostling for space, attention, or movement in this panoply of mercantilism.

The market takes up much of the Square's ground space, but you also note amidst the hubbub the Grand Orrery, the intricate clockwork-and-magic construct that displays the flow of the planes and the ways of magic in and around the city.  A smaller plaza surrounds the device, well-guarded and quieter than the rest of the area, forming an isle of relative tranquility in a sea of bright cloth stalls.  Robed mages and scribes study the enormous metallic-bronze orb, gleaning what knowledge they can from its intricate arrangement of bars, pins, and planar symbols.

Focusing more on the Kellunan gate, your ultimate destination, a sense of the difficulty of getting through it arises.  Though Kelluna is not as aggressively hostile as the other planes – you aren’t likely to freeze to death as you would in Caeldwyste or contract one of Yesheveran’s many infamous diseases – it is still watched over by several dozen alert guards who carefully vet all travelers, coming or going, to ensure fair (well-taxed) trade.  They seem relaxed, at least, not expecting trouble, and certainly not looking for a group of dangerous adventurers.  More alarmingly, there are three concentric circles of mosaic runes laid into the tile, radiating out from the base of the portal archway.  It's too distant to discern their effects exactly, but sharp eyes discern the occasional meaningful glow flowing up from the large runes and surrounding certain portalgoers.  These unfortunates are drawn aside to a sturdy stone building set up behind the six arches, at the base of the dais.  Several minutes' observation does not detect any of those escorted into the building emerging from the structure.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jun 27, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]Perception check for runes:  8 (CRAP), Knowledge Psionics for runes:  28 (YAY), Knowledge Local for runes:  27.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 27, 2005)

Adinal - [sblock] You can't see a single detail from this distance, and you've never studied the rune circles closely enough to analyze them (never had a real reason to before).  But you are armed with a lot of rumors and hearsay regarding them.

Everyone (well...) knows that the inner circle of runes for all the portals detects magic, and flares up when exposed to magical items or spells above a certain level.  Those so tagged are questioned, briefly, on the assumption that they are either skilled adventurers or very rich, and in either case worth watching.  You don't know offhand what that level _is_, though, probably around Narine's best efforts if you had to hazard a guess.  Panicky thieves also believe it detects poison and other "tools of the trade", but you don't know how acurate that rumor is.  You remember hearing vaguely that the Kellunan portal is less touchy than many of the others in this respect, since visiting templars don't like to be hassled much.

The outer circle marks the oter boundary of a magic-dampening field that ensures no mages cause too much trouble at these vital arteries of trade.  It's not antimagic, _per se_, but it makes casting spells loud, obvious, and difficult.  You remember hearing a few years back about a cornered gutter mage named Riley whose panicked _fireball_ did little more than tan the guards before they cut him down.

The middle one is the most mysterious, in that you have no idea what it really does.  Rumors abound, you know?  The official line is that detects and destroys interlopers from that other place, though no demonstrations have been on hand for many years now.  Most everyone thinks it does something else, though, or at least something _more_. [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 27, 2005)

Adinal Edit:  Accidentally used Kelleris' account.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Jun 27, 2005)

Everyone:  Read spoiler in #436 (last last post by Kelleris - God I'm a dumbass).  Adinal relays this to you in whispers (Mindlink is down by now).

"Now I'm fairly sure that the artifact would be detected as soon as we pass through the third circle.  There are a number of ways we could get it through the gate, although none of them are particularly appealing to me.  We could simply run for it, although chances are we would be shot before we got thirty paces.  We could ...'talk' to the artifact and ask it to hide its aura for a short while, but it is capricious and very nearly killed me when I last spoke directly to its mind.  We could also attempt to pass it off as a more mundane magical item, however there is almost certainly going to be a trained Wizard on hand to perform closer examinations of suspicious items, and our little comb is sure to be marked as suspicious.  There is a possibility that I could sham my way through the gate with the comb on my person however I would probably have to use my 'dandy fop' persona, which I would rather ...save for a merrier occasion."


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 27, 2005)

"Let's see if we can get anything out of this Ilmordan figure before we think on getting through there. Bringing him, in this state at least, will make it far harder to do anything."

Walking back to Ilmordan a few steps into the alley, Cagthail removes his cloak, both to get a good look at his face and to rid him of a probable magical item. After looking at his face, Cagthail searches through his cloak and the rest of his clothing for any items of interest.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 28, 2005)

Illira leans closer to the others to whisper her thoughts. "Does anyone know someone, who could help us slip through? With what has been said it almost feels there's no hope of getting through with our 'luggage'," the girl sighs.


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 29, 2005)

Cagthail reaches down and attempts to pull back Ilmordan's hood to get a better look, and is surprised to find that his hand passes through the dark, shredded cloak as though it were completely insubstantial.  Patting Ilmordan down, he gets an impression of some kind of "normal" clothing under the concealing shroud, but it's hard to tell exactly what is in there without a more thorough (blind) search of pockets, which could turn out to be dangerous.  Make a Search check if you want to be really thorough.

Some things regarding Ilmordan have come to your attention lately, though.  He's been badly injured, and his breathing was quite erratic for some time, but a couple of hours ago he seemed to stabilize.  At that point, he began to whisper something quietly, constantly, too low for even the most careful observation to discern the words.  The sounds, however, set your teeth on edge, and always seem to be just barely covered by the susurrus of the city.

OOC - Re: Illira's question.  Anyone who likes can feel free to define a contact now, if you don't already have one who might be of assistance.  Not that you *need* to call in any favors, but the option's there.

Illira: [sblock] The only other option that occurs to you is finding your way into the Tangle somehow, though without a native guide and the careful mapping from the area through the Tangle portal, the logistics of such an enterprise are daunting.  OOC though, don't get discouraged unless that's your character's reaction.  There are a couple of more-or-less reliable ways to slip through that I can think of, and my players have never failed to surprise me with an alternative I haven't thought of, either.  [/sblock]

Narine: [sblock] Whenever you look out toward the raised dais on which the six great portals rest, the slimy spot on your forehead throbs slickly, and more intensely when you focus on the Kellunan gate. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

"You know... I rather think my comb is more than capable of taking care of itself.  I think we need to head to the Kellunan gate though.  I think what we're looking for is very nearby..." Narine says, sounding a bit distracted.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 29, 2005)

Cagthail tries to go through Ilmordans pockets by feel, taking out anything he can find through the illusionary cloak to see what it is.

DM: 



Spoiler



Search 21


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 30, 2005)

Cagthail, feeling around in Ilmordan's pockets, runs his hands over the man's chest, and his hand catches on something unseen.  Tugging at it gently, it comes loose, and pulling it from the misty cloak reveals it to be a metallic badge, dark green with a stylized blue dagger depicted on it.  Further exploration reveals a small sheathe at Ilmordan's side, holding what feels - to Cagthail's probing fingers - to be a dagger, its hilt tightly wrapped in some kind of hide.  When Cagthail places his hand on the weapon to try to draw it free, he gasps and recoils, revealing painful greenish welts on that hand.

Cagthail: [sblock] When you grasp the dagger, you get a sudden feeling of nauseous weightlessness, along with a vertiginous shift of perspective that twists your surroundings into menacing shadows.  The cold burn in your hand snaps you out of it, and the vomit-inducing sensation fades after a moment, leaving a ringing in your ears.  Do you want to continue to feel around?  Oh, and make a Perception check to try to get a feel for how the dagger affected you. [/sblock]

The rest of you, while Cagthail searches, face a decision - how to get through that portal, or what to do if you fail to do so.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 30, 2005)

After some cursing at the sudden pain, Cagthail reaches back in, attempting to remove the entire sheathe without touching the hilt again.

DM: 



Spoiler



Perception: 18


----------



## Kelleris (Jun 30, 2005)

Cagthail: [sblock] The feeling you got when you touched the dagger was a strange one, skewing your perceptions and remaking certain thoughts and whole sections of knowledge and skill into an undifferentiated warm red mass, painful to mentally "touch" or access.  Fortunately, the damage seems to have been decidedly transient, and even the painful greenish welts are fading rapidly.  [/sblock]

Ever so carefully, Cagthail manages to cut through the unseen leather belt Ilmordan wears and remove the dagger, which is seen to have a simple iron hilt wrapped tightly in strips of a pale hide to improve the grip.

Further searching reveals a full coin-purse, gold and silver with some platinum pieces mixed in.  You find nothing else of interest - anything further is too well-hidden to be discerned from clothing and flesh when feeling blind.  Of course, you do always have the option to strip "Ilmordan" entirely.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 1, 2005)

"Um, excuse me, but are you planning just walking through the gate?" Illira asks Narine worriedly. "The 'comb' has proven it can stay hidden, but how do we know it _wants_ to? Isn't that risking all too much?" she adds looking at the others one at a time. "Not that I have any better ideas. We could try leaving through the Tangle, but without Kestral or anybody else to guide us it would be just as dangerous, if not more so. This is my first time here and I'm a little intimidated by this place to say the least," Illira confesses frustration on her face.

OOC: Illira's desperation is purely in character. I'm sure there are many ways to continue, but Illira's not likely the person, who can solve this problem.


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 1, 2005)

Cagthail stands and moves closer to the others. "Talking the artifact into hiding itself seems a good idea, if you think it's possible." After saying that, he holds up the badge and asks, "does this symbol mean anything?"

While waiting for an answer he shows the dagger and coin-purse, commenting only that, "the dagger is warded in some way."


----------



## Zerth (Jul 6, 2005)

"Let me see it," Illira says and looks at the badge Cagthail is holding.

She casts also Detect Magic and tries to find out, if Ilmordan has any magical defenses or items on him.

DM: [sblock]Knowledge (arcana) +8, Knowledge (planes) +7 to identify the badge. Spellcraft +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 6, 2005)

OOC - Sorry about the lull.  My grandfather's been very sick recently, and I took advantage of a place where there was nothing obvious for me to do as DM to drop out for a bit.  I'll get back on it, especially since Isida's been yellin' at me in her PbP game.    

Illira: [sblock] You don't remember anything about the badge...  and it's not itself magical, though it does appear to bear an invisible _arcane mark_ that's illegible without more focused magic.  It's most likely simply a badge of office or some kind of civic or military honor.  The dagger, though, gives you a more impressive result - a blackened haze hovers around it, seeming to scorch the air with its aura.  It's obviously an evil weapon, though of what kind or caliber you cannot determine. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

"_I_ say we just give it a go.  I think this little do-dad is more than able to keep itself quiet, and I think we need to get going," Narine says with a firm nod to the others.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 6, 2005)

"Sorry. I know nothing about the badge," Illira says after giving it some thought. "It bears an arcane mark, but it's not magical itself." 
"Do not touch the dagger," she warns Cagthail. "I can sense a disturbing aura around it, which reeks of evil. I'm not sure, how powerful it is, but it's better to be careful."

Illira said nothing, when Narine urged them forward. She didn't trust the woman, because she knew Narine did something back at the Sheets she wasn't sharing with the rest of the party. Illira remembered _the Voice_ warning her about that. It had been quiet for some time now, so it might be safe to move on despite her fears. Plagued by doubt she'd let the others decide.


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 9, 2005)

Cagthail replies to Illira with a half-hearted grin, "I couldn't help touching the knife when I searched him, and ... well, it ... burned my mind along with the hand it seemed. But whatever it did, it started fading soon after I let go of it," Cagthail looks at his hand, flexing his fingers, "not much of a mark left now."

Talking to everyone again he contiues, ""Well, we need to do something about Ilmordan before going. We can't just set him free and I doubt we'd even _want_ to bring him through the gate. Do you think we could get the guards to take him? I guess they have magic to find his crimes."

Looking back to consider Ilmordan, Cagthail gives voice to an earlier thought, "don't any of you have some magic to see through his cloak? He might well have something more on him that I couldn't find, and I'd really like a look at his face as well."


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC - Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft, Knowledge (local), Search, Perception, Sense Motive, Knowledge (nobility and royalty), and various spells could all be useful at this juncture.  I'd roll them myself, but I'm on dial-up at the moment (staying at my grandmother's) and don't have a link to the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC-  I would've posted, but I can't access nadaka or the other die roller, Kelleris.  Is there any other die roller we can use?


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 9, 2005)

Use Invisible Castle.  I actually like it better anyways.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 10, 2005)

Feiran takes the time to examine things for herself.

DM-[sblock]For the dagger: knowledge(arcana):10

For the cloak: Knowledge(arcana): 19
Spellcraft: 20

For the gate complex: Knowledge(arcana): 11
Spellcraft:23
Knowledge(technology): 18
Knowledge(planes): 15

For the badge: Knowledge(nobility and royalty): 23[/sblock]

_There might be runes or symbols on the blade._

Feiran attempts to remove the blade with her hand that is equipped with the gauntlet.


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 11, 2005)

Feiran recoils just as Cagthail did upon touching the dagger, surprised by a sudden vertiginous pain.  The cold iron gauntlet apparently made no difference.

[sblock]When you grasp the dagger, you get a sudden feeling of nauseous weightlessness, along with a vertiginous shift of perspective that twists your surroundings into menacing shadows. The cold burn in your hand snaps you out of it, and the vomit-inducing sensation fades after a moment, leaving a ringing in your ears. Do you want to continue to try to draw the weapon? [/sblock]

[sblock] The cloak, judging from its habit of waving gently in a non-existent breeze and occasionally curling up to snap at you in a disconcerting manner, is either some manner of illusion or a magical item you've never encountered before.  Judging from its reaction to your _antimagic field_, it's probably psionic or naturally resistant to magical scrambling. [/sblock]

[sblock] The badge, on the other hand, you vaguely recognize.  It's in the colors of the Guard, anyway, and the sigil looks familiar.  It's not the actual badge of office for any ranks you've heard of.  Perhaps a regimental emblem or commendation or obscure badge of office. [/sblock]


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 11, 2005)

_This is unreal!  What else can I do?_

After Feiran realizes that she can no more touch the dagger without the sick feeling of nausea, she begins to scratch her eyebrow, an obvious display of a nervous habit.  Feiran stops scratching her eyebrow and begins looking through her things.  She pulls out an artisan's tool kit and finds her tongs.

_This should do._

Feiran uses the tongs to try to draw the dagger.

[sblock]Dex check to use the tongs to draw the dagger:  15[/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 11, 2005)

Feiran carefully eases the dagger from its sheath, ever so slowly revealing a bone-white blade covered in surprisingly deep channels that form symbols of magical power.  All of you with some knowledge of religious paraphernalia recognize the symbols as those belonging to various evil Proxies.  The dagger is obviously dedicated to these beings and their power in some way.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 11, 2005)

Feiran examines the dagger.

DM-[sblock]Knowledge(arcana): 16
Spellcraft:  29[/sblock]

Can anyone else help with this?


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 11, 2005)

Feiran: [sblock] The symbols are woven in such a way that they are definitely not drawing on arcane power.  You would suspect this weapon was created through divine magic, but something's bothering you about it. [/sblock]


----------



## Kelleris (Jul 15, 2005)

*bump*

By the way, if anyone wants snappy responses like Feiran's feel free to contact me on IM.  My MSNIM screenname is Kelleris Fortunesbane, and my AIM screenname is just Kelleris.  Feel free to IM me and we can talk about the game!


----------



## Jolmo (Jul 15, 2005)

"Maybe we can find someone in Kelluna who knows about the dagger. Do you think he was sent by any of the gods there? And, Adinal, if we are to have the 'amulet' hide, how did you manage to speak with it last time?"

OOC: I will be away for around a week starting this sunday, I doubt I'll be able to post during the time so feel free to NPC Cagthail if things start moving.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 18, 2005)

"This is not the time or place to examine that dagger. Shouldn't we get back to discussing, what to do with Ilmordan and how to get through to Kelluna without drawing unwanted attention?" Illira asks. "We can't leave Ilmordan to authorities, can we? They're going to ask questions we don't want to answer."


----------

